# Sponsorship Of Annual Passports



## littlelizzie

SPONSORSHIP OF ANNUAL PASSPORTS​
This thread is designed for members who already hold a annual pass to “sponsor” others passports to receive up to 12 months extra on their own passport and members who wish to become annual passport holders to receive 10% off their passports when they purchase thus benefiting both parties.

Members can either offer or ask for sponsorship below.
Obviously personal information will have to be exchanged via PM and this will have to be done on trust. Never post personal information on here.

Below are links which tells you all about the price and benefits of the annual passports.

http://www.disneylandparis.co.uk/annual-passeports/

https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/media/wdpro-dlp-assets/prod/en-gb/system/images/Page-PA_all.pdf

http://www.dlpguide.com/planning/booking/annual-passports/

I presume the annual passport holder will have to send the forms to the potential passport holder to take with them. (If someone could confirm this it would be helpful)

If there is any other information I need to put in this starter thread or if anyone who holds a annual passport can add anymore information PM to me or post below and I will edit the this message with any other information given.

Liz

All offers to sponsor or to be sponsored should comply with rules of Annual Passport holders and posting guidelines of the DIS


----------



## littlelizzie

I will start this off...... if anyone would like to sponsor 4 passports and knows how to go about it please PM me.

Thanks

Liz


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Hi Lizzie
I would be happy to sponsor you as for Annual passes but I would need to look into how to do it. I will Pm you with details.


----------



## disneyangel

We are planning to buy annual passports for our trip in October and would like to take part in this too. Maybe you could sponsor us Lizzie.


----------



## littlelizzie

Wow quick replies.
Thank you as soon as I have mine I would be happy to sponsor you!

Liz


----------



## Cyrano

Link to parrainage form http://www.disneylandparis.com/fr/passeport_annuel/pdf/parrainage.pdf

The sponsor needs to fill out details then send it on. When the new AP holder goes to the bureau then it will be complete.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Cyrano said:
			
		

> Link to parrainage form http://www.disneylandparis.com/fr/passeport_annuel/pdf/parrainage.pdf
> 
> The sponsor needs to fill out details then send it on. When the new AP holder goes to the bureau then it will be complete.



Do you send the filled in form to the person you are sponsoring or to DLRP?
Sorry I am a bit thick and my french is a bit dodgy.


----------



## dlrpmart

Hello,
I live very near to DLRP and would be happy to sponsor anyone who wishes to get an AP.
If your french is not upto scratch then I'll come in the park and help you purchasing your AP's.

Have fun

Mart


----------



## Bexx

That's a very kind offer Mart - thank you.


----------



## Cyrano

TotallyAngelic said:
			
		

> Do you send the filled in form to the person you are sponsoring or to DLRP?


To the person, who will then take it with them to the annual passport office for validation


----------



## Ware Bears

Bexx said:
			
		

> That's a very kind offer Mart - thank you.


Very kind


----------



## dlrpmart

no problem, just send me a pm when your coming.
mart


----------



## TotallyAngelic

This all seems like a great idea...but not if you don't have the parrainage forms....I have emailed DLRP to see if they can be printed off the website or photocopied (we have only one), they emailed me back to say they can just be picked up from the AP office.....whoops, I forgot to tell them I was from the UK, so I have now sent a second email.


----------



## Cyrano

TotallyAngelic said:
			
		

> This all seems like a great idea...but not if you don't have the parrainage forms....I have emailed DLRP to see if they can be printed off the website or photocopied (we have only one), they emailed me back to say they can just be picked up from the AP office.....whoops, I forgot to tell them I was from the UK, so I have now sent a second email.


I've posted the link to the pdf in a previous post. This is off the official website so it can be used or you can collect in person at the annual passport bureau


----------



## diamond57

I would be very grateful if someone could contact me regarding sponsoring myself and my daughter (may also be my mother).  We are hoping to go in July or August - need to organise accommodation and Eurostar first.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi diamond57 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## littlelizzie

We will be getting our passports when we go in a few days. I have got the sponsorship forms to take along and will report back on how we got on when we return, if all goes well I will happily sponsor anyone as someone was kind enough to offer to sponsor us.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi diamond57 and welcome to the DIS!


----------



## BONITATIME

I have three forms if anyone needs sponsoring


----------



## MazdaUK

What a good idea! I've still not lost hope of DH agreeing to go in October or else early next year! I may be back!


----------



## nifferwilko

Hey everyone

What a good idea for a thread!   I only came across these boards as I was searching for more info on the Annual passports. So I'm a newbie attempting to be helpful.  
I don't know if everyone is already fluent in the terms and conditions of sponsorship so I thought I'd put some translations up of them (with a little help from babblfish).

Until November 10, 2006, Sponsorship of new holders gives you additional months of access on the 2 Disney® Parks: 
# 1 AP sponsored = 1 month of access offered to the 2 Disney® Parks  
# 2 AP sponsored = 4 months of accesses offered to the 2 Disney® Parks  
# 3 AP sponsored = 12 months of accesses offered to the 2 Disney® Parks    

Advantages of new holder  they profit from a reduction on the purchase of his Annual Passport  10%. The discount on the new holder is only valid for any person not holding an Annual Passport for the least two years.

The sponsor fills in the part of the sponsorship form relating to them. They then give the form to the person they wish to sponsor and they take it to the AP office to validate it. It then needs to be returned to the sponsor so they can take the form themselves to the AP office to benefit from their additional months. Each existing AP can only be used to sponsor 3 new AP.  So for each of the three people you sponsor they all need to be on the same form. 

To validate a sponsorship, the new holder will have to present themselves at the AP office, along with the sponsorship form, with or without the sponsor. Sponsorship can not be validated if the form is incorrectly completed.

If the sponsor is a minor, the sponsorship form must also be signed by a parent or legal guardian.

To profit from the months of extension, the sponsor will have to present themselves at the AP office at least one month before the AP is due to expire. If they fail to do this, they will lose the additional months gained through sponsorship. 

AP holders can sponsor from the 2nd month of holding an annual pass. (Clever trick that) In the period of extension of the AP, conditions applicable to  month of extension of the held Annual Passport  will be those in force the day of the request for extension, for the type of  Annual passport concerned.

I hope this helps some people. And now I feel less guilty about asking for someone to sponsor me  I wonder if anyone could sponsor 2 APs (think of those 4 extra months!!)

Jennifer


----------



## Cyrano

Hi nifferwilko and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## BONITATIME

Jennifer PM sent


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Jennifer, welcome to the DIS  and thank you very much for that translation!!!


----------



## disneyangel

I've just read some of the shareholder material I was sent at Christmas which states I get 15% discount on annual passes (excludes sponsorship offers). That may mean I will only need 3 AP's sponsored in October for the other family travelling with us.  

Can anyone advise If they read this the same way?


----------



## BONITATIME

disneyangel said:
			
		

> I've just read some of the shareholder material I was sent at Christmas which states I get 15% discount on annual passes (excludes sponsorship offers). That may mean I will only need 3 AP's sponsored in October for the other family travelling with us.
> 
> Can anyone advise If they read this the same way?




Which bit did you read if you cut and paste it I will try to translate. I had a look but can't see what you were reading


----------



## caroleRWO

What a fantastic idea - I wish we had had such a possibility before we purchased our AP´s.
Anyhow, we would be happy to sponsor someone else so just get in touch. This seems like a wonderfully DIS - thing to do.
We have gained so much insight and made so many friends through these boards, am happy to pass something forward.


----------



## littlelizzie

We managed to get 10% off our annual passports when we went, so thank you to TotallyAngelic for sponsoring us.
We were told however that the person sponsoring was supposed to be with us! But they let us have it anyway. We found the staff in the passport office very friendly and helpful.
We were also told that the person sponsoring us had to come to Disney the month before their passports expire to gain their extra months, which for lots of people isnt possible, we will have to wait and see if this does prove a problem or if they will add the extra wherever you are visiting.   

I now have the forms to be able to sponsor anyone, please PM me.


----------



## Gillsfan

After Ghost's tip about getting one AP, then using that to buy the other hopper tickets, I am possibly looking for a sponsor. I know i wont save that much 18 ish, but every penny counts.. 

Also, does anyone know if they are refusing sponsorship if the sponsor doesnt attend with the applicant? It sounds as if Littlelizzie was let off that part of the T&C's, but I cant read it anywhere on there.


----------



## tinkerbell36

This sounds like a great idea but I think I am being a bit blonde about this and not getting it!! 

We are thinking about going to DLRP in August and I would like to purchase a dream passport. My mum is going with me - will she need to get a passport as well if we both want discounts, eg the 10% off food bills?

I would be interested in getting a sponsor - am I right in thinking this means I will receive 10% off and the sponsor will get extra months on their passport?

oh APs how you confuse my poor brain :'(

Sounds like a great idea though, and I'd sponsor someone


----------



## Cyrano

tinkerbell36 said:
			
		

> We are thinking about going to DLRP in August and I would like to purchase a dream passport. My mum is going with me - will she need to get a passport as well if we both want discounts, eg the 10% off food bills?


You only need one passport to get discount on food and shopping. In the case of a Dream passport the holder can get a free drink (Kir or juice) in table service restaurants. Both of you would need passports to get the drink.



			
				tinkerbell36 said:
			
		

> I would be interested in getting a sponsor - am I right in thinking this means I will receive 10% off and the sponsor will get extra months on their passport?


Yes quite correct


----------



## nifferwilko

Gillsfan said:
			
		

> Also, does anyone know if they are refusing sponsorship if the sponsor doesnt attend with the applicant? It sounds as if Littlelizzie was let off that part of the T&C's, but I cant read it anywhere on there.



I think I had the same problem as Lizzie. At the ticket booth at the entrance gates the woman was determined that the sponsor had to be there. But on the back of  the sponsor form that you have to present for the discount, point 7 clearly states (in french) that it is with or without the sponsor. You just need a form. The best thing to do is to buy a 1 day pass and take it to the Annual Passport office with the sponsorform to get the discounted rate. The passport office were perfectly happy to process it without the sponsor being present. I think there is some miscommunication between the main ticket sellers at the gate and the passport office.


----------



## littlelizzie

We went to the passport offfice and it was in there they told us we should have the sponsorer with us, they however processed it without any problem and were very friendly and helpful.


----------



## tinkerbell36

Thanks for the responses Cyrano 

Yet another question - will they refund the cost of my hopper ticket, as we are booking with the Santa Fe through DLP online and of course you get your hopper passes included in that price?


----------



## JoeSam

I'm really quite confused about this (not unusual   ).  I have booked 2 nights room only in the HI at beginning September.  I also intend going in November to one of the disney hotels (hopefully DLH but not sure of budget yet!).  

Would it be better to buy APs for the 3 of us, and book room only in November?  How much cheaper is it usually to book room only than a package?  Also there is usually an offer on of a free night when we go in Nov, so we probably won't get that on a R.O. booking (?)

Obviously in Sept, we will have to buy hoppers anyway, so prob better to get APs.   

Should these be Dream or Fantasy - how would I find out the blackout days on a Fantasy?

If I buy APs, is there anyone willing to sponsor 3 of us?

Thanks for reading...................


----------



## littlelizzie

If you intend to go into the parks for 4 days or more, I think it works out cheaper to get annual passports.(when you add up the discounts you get from having  a passport)
Best prices I could find for 4 day hoppers are here

http://www.365tickets.com/prodhubs.cfm?productId=71

Check out this site for annual passport comparisons, prices and blackout days. Just click on the passport you are interested in (all in english) 
There are no black out days for the Dream passport and you also get 20% off one day shopping and one meal which can save alot!

http://www.dlp.info/Guide/Guest-Info/Annual-Passports/Annual-Passport-Comparison.asp

If you do want sponsoring PM me, as that will save you an extra 10%.


----------



## Cyrano

tinkerbell36 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses Cyrano
> 
> Yet another question - will they refund the cost of my hopper ticket, as we are booking with the Santa Fe through DLP online and of course you get your hopper passes included in that price?


You'll only get the discount of a one day pass off the annual passport I'm afraid


----------



## tinkerbell36

Hrmmm that poses a bit of a problem...If I phone DLP direct would I be able to get a room in the santa fe but only get park passes for one of us, ie my mum so I can then buy a one day ticket and exchange that on the first day?  

They really need to make this process easier huh....!


----------



## jillrobinson

Cyrano said:
			
		

> You'll only get the discount of a one day pass off the annual passport I'm afraid



and I read on another forum that it has to be an undated ticket, i.e. not one that's been included with a package.


----------



## Gillsfan

Damn.. its so difficult, I am really tempted to get a single dream passport to capitalise on the discounts and benefits then use tickets365.com to buy the hopper passes for the other members of my family. 

I dont think I will be revisiting in a year, as I will be saving for WDW in Oct 07.

So... it will cost 179.. at 1.4 (roughly) = £127.85 or a 3 day hopper for £72. 

What do you reckon, is it worth the extra? Im not sure I can quite make the £55.85 up in out benefits.


----------



## BONITATIME

We found that between meals and shopping it more than covered the cost of the extra. We have one dream pass and 3 fantasy passes.


----------



## crazy4daisy

Hi. I'm new to the boards and came across this thread about the Annual Passports for Disneyland Paris.  My husband and I will be going to Paris next month (Aug. 6th-11th).  We will be spending the first couple of days sightseeing and the remainder of the week at both Disney Parks.

We are planning to purchase one annual passport and one 3-day park hopper ticket.  We will also be meeting 7 other adults (9 total) for dinner at Disneyland Hotel and I think we will save some money by using the Annual passport - food discount.  This will probably be our only trip to Paris, so I thought it would be a good idea to help someone extend their passport.  I'll just need some instruction on what to fill out and if I need to bring a form with me.

Thanks in advance,
Wendy    
USA


----------



## Estelle Powell

Hi, i am new to this board so please excuse me if i am posting this incorrectly.

We are going to disneyland paris on 19.8.2006 for 6 nights (booked independantly) staying at the holiday inn.  In total there are 8 of travelling, 2 families of 2 adults and 2 children the one little girl will be under 3. I have worked out we need 7 passes either Dream or Fantasy.  

I wonder if anyone can help me.
1.Does anyone know if you can get a discount for a family and if so how do you prove you are a family and are there any numbers?
2. Would anyone be happy to sponsor us, i understand each passport holder can sponsor upto 3 people and they can then claim extra months on their passport. 1 sponsor = 1 month, 2 sponsors =1 months and 3 sponsors= 12months.  I can download the sponsor form and have roughly translated it.   NB. YOU NEED TO BE IN THE 2nd MONTH OF YOUR MEMBERSHIP TO BE ABLE TO SPONSOR, clever trick of Disney.  I would of course be happy to sponsor anyone on my return.
4.  Does anyone know if you buy a Dream passport and 3 fantasy passports can all your party get into disney 1 hour before opening and offer available to Dream passport holders and not fantasy.

Thanks for your help Estelle


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Wendy and welcome to the DIS!  

As there will be 9 of you eating, the discount on dining will certainly be most welcome!


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi Estelle and welcome to the DIS!  

Here is info about both the Dream and Fantasy passes and here in French is the official site.

20% family discount is available when buying 5 or more passes but unfortunately it is only for families living at the same address. 

You will only all be able to get access to the park one hour before opening if you all buy Dream passes.


----------



## LA_Gumdrop

Hello everyone!

I was so excited to find this thread.  My boyfriend and I are going to be visiting Disneyland Paris during an extended European Trip and staying at the Sequoia Lodge August 17-19.  It's my first visit and his third.  

We are lucky enough to have some friends who work for Disney here in Los Angeles so we were able to get a bit of a discount on the room but not tickets.  

Since there is a great chance we will be visiting Europe again in the next year, it makes more sense for us to buy AP passes.  Even if we don't the discounts would make it worth it.  And the opportunity for my boyfriend to brag to all his friends that he has AP's for Disneyland and Disneyland Paris!

So hopefully someone is willing to sponsor the purchase of 2 Fantasy Annual Passes.  Thanks in advance!

Allison
Los Angeles, CA
United States


----------



## Happy Tappy

I need an annual pass sponsor please for me and my girlfriend, we're visiting on the 21st of August for a one day birthday trip!


----------



## chrismoo

I'm just going to read this thread again to check all the details but I can sponsor anyone that needs sponsoring.

I just checked my passport's date and I can easliy visit the office intime to gain the extra month(s) from sponsering.


----------



## crazy4daisy

Hi Chrismoo,

My husband and I will be in Paris from Aug. 6-11th.  (I posted an earlier message - see Page 3 of this thread.)  We are planning on purchasing one (1) annual passport and would be very interested in getting sponsored.  Please let me know if you are still interested.    

Also, we will be arriving in London on Aug. 3rd and staying until Aug. 6th, then flying over to Paris.

Thanks,
Wendy
USA


----------



## crazy4daisy

Hi Elaine (Ware Bears),

Thanks for the Welcome Greetings.  Sorry, I haven't replied back until now.  I've been off the boards for a few days.  These board are great!

Wendy
crazy4daisy


----------



## Ware Bears

crazy4daisy said:
			
		

> These board are great!


They certainly are!  

Anything else you need to know, just start a new thread!


----------



## angel659

Hi

I posted a week ago and I had a pm from a disboard member regarding sponsorship, but I still have no form and I go in two weeks onMonday   I am a little concerned that we wont be able to be sponsored in time.

Please please please please please can somebody pm me so I can get a sponsor form. I would be so grateful and love you forever LOL     

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Alison (LA_Gumdrop) and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## TotallyAngelic

I have just returned from Disneyland Paris where I am pleased to be able to inform you that my family and I were able to claim our extra month annual pass extensions for sponsoring a family on the dis board, even though our passes didn't expire until October 2006. (they say you have to do it the month before expiry on the official forms) We went to the AP office with the forms and they just did it...no questions or anything!

We will be happy to sponsor any other group of 4 who would like to get 10% discount off their annual passes.

Just send me a PM if you want sponsoring.

Thanks

Totally Angelic.


----------



## caroleRWO

Michelle - angel659 your sponshorship form is in the mail - you should be all set
Anyone else would like me to send them a sponsorship form, just drop me a line with your address.
Carole


----------



## JoeSam

I have had the very kind offer of a sponsor form with one space left from another member.  I need 3 passes altogether, so I would be very grateful for someone to sponsor me for another 2 passes.  Please pm me if you are able to sponsor me.   Thanks very much


----------



## chrismoo

Hello,

I'd like to clarify my postion regarding sponsorship.

I have enough spaces left to sponsor 12 people. (4 people in my family have passes)

However I'd prefer it if another board member offered first, as I can't be sure that I can get back to the resort a month before my pass expires.  (unless I can try pleading with the Annual passport office to bend the rules a bit for me   )

So I'd be happy to sponsor but I might not get the benefit, but you still get the 10%. 

However if I could 100% fill all 12 place then a quick 1 day drive to the park might be good value   .

Regards

Chris


----------



## Kara&Dave

Newbies here, and so far we've used all the brains on the board to organise our first DLRP trip and save us oodles! But, being canny Scots and anxious to save a wee bawbee we'll push our luck here, because if you don't ask, you don't get.

Would anyone be willing and able to sponsor us for 5 Annual Passports? We are not mental, and are not stalkers, although my Husband does look like Goofy!   

We're a family of 2 supposed adults and 3 children, so this would be another great help to us! 

Thanks in advance, from you new best friend Kara.  x


----------



## chrismoo

Kara&Dave said:
			
		

> Newbies here, and so far we've used all the brains on the board to organise our first DLRP trip and save us oodles! But, being canny Scots and anxious to save a wee bawbee we'll push our luck here, because if you don't ask, you don't get.
> 
> Would anyone be willing and able to sponsor us for 5 Annual Passports? We are not mental, and are not stalkers, although my Husband does look like Goofy!
> 
> We're a family of 2 supposed adults and 3 children, so this would be another great help to us!
> 
> Thanks in advance, from you new best friend Kara.  x



This would get me nearly to the 1/2 way point to the 12 people I need before 25th October. (passes expire on 25th November)

I can justify the cost of a day trip by car to Paris if I can get a whole years worth of passes for the rest of my family.

So is there another 7 people who need Sponsoring?


----------



## Kara&Dave

Chris, that;d be fantastic - you've been incredibly helpful so far so it'd be great to be able to help pay you back.

PM me with what we need to do, thanks.

Dave ( aka Goofy, apparently! )


----------



## CHunterK

I have 2 annual passes that I would like to get another year added to.  I have no problem mailing the necessary forms to whoever would like to get a 10% discount on their annual pass.  Please email me if you would like a 10% discount or have any questions about DLP.    

-Carl


----------



## Estelle Powell

Dear Dave 
Not sure if you are aware but a family of 5, buying 5 passes, (you must be the same family living at the SAME address), and disney say you have to produce any official document with your address on.  get a 20% discount!!! 
If you want more information i can find the link or send you a copy of the official email from Disney about the 20% discount.
Estelle


----------



## Kara&Dave

Hi Estelle,

Thanks for this. Chris was able to give me this info to, it's invaluable - makes a heck of a difference to the prices, doesn't it. Many thanks for flagging it up again, I appreciate that.

I can't tell you what a great find this Board has been , rest assured we'll be trawling through it before we go.


----------



## angel659

Hi

Bumping this up for anyone who is new to the board. It looked like a fantastic deal.


----------



## CHunterK

I still have a couple of 10% discount vouchers.  Send me an email if you want me to mail them to you.


----------



## slinky101

we have AP,s that run out 1st dec and we are visiting in nov, i would love to sposor anyone but, where do i get the sponsor forms from?


----------



## Tink78

DH and I both have annual passes now.

So do we have to sponsor people or do people sponsor us?


----------



## slinky101

tink, from what i have read, you sponsor peolpe, they get 10% off and you get extra months added to your passes depending on how many peolpe you sponsor, but i dont know how to get the sponsor forms??????????


----------



## Cyrano

slinky101 said:
			
		

> we have AP,s that run out 1st dec and we are visiting in nov, i would love to sposor anyone but, where do i get the sponsor forms from?


Link to form in post #6


----------



## Kara&Dave

We were very kindly given 3 sponsorship forms by Chrismoo, but ideally we'd like another two - so we all get the discounts on the AP's for our September trip. Anyone care to sponsor another two? We'd really appreciate it if you did!

Thanks,

Kara.


----------



## slinky101

kara and dave, i will sponsor you i have sent you a PM.

cyrano, thanks for the link, off to check it out now!

cheers claire


----------



## slinky101

yippee! i have the forms so can sponsor anyone that wants 10% off an annual pass,  if anyone needs to be sponsored, send me your address in a private message and i will post the forms to you.

cheers    claire.


----------



## cb13

I'm returning to Paris after the 10th November and hoping to extend my AP through sponsorship, (a group of us going of whic ha few want to get AP's!) Will sponsorship still be in operation after that date (the form says valid until 10th November)?


----------



## Dumbo Deb

Hi, did you get all the forms you needed or would you like me to sponsor you?


----------



## Kara&Dave

Thanks to Chrismoo and ChunterK, we're all sorted for our 20% on getting our AP's. One quick question - I take it since three of these are for our kids, then we don't need to show anything other than their passports for ID - they don't have anything with their address on, really!

Thanks everyone - only 17 days till we go, and the kids are wild already!!


----------



## rubytubbo

If anyone out there is planning to get an Annual Pass and wants to be sponsored to get the 10% then I an happy to do it. PM me and I'll send a sponsorship form with the details of my pass.


----------



## Bexx

Thanks rubytubbo    and welcome to the DIS   

I just wanted to let everyone know that a link to this thread can now be found in the Useful Info sticky.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi rubytubbo and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## mrshindig

looking for someone to sponsor me for two AP.  Going for the Halloween festivities!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi mrshindig and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## slinky101

mrshindig, I have sent you a PM.
Claire

If anyone else needs a sponsor to get the 10% off, send me a Pm with your address and I will post you the form.


----------



## slinky101

bumping this up!


----------



## angel659

Bumping it up for anyone who wants to be sponsored. Although I am still unable to sponsor it saved us money when we bought our tickets. I am sure others on here can sponsor anyone.


----------



## slinky101

bumping again, offer still open, just PM me for the forms!


----------



## xtine

Hi

We are 2 adults and 2 children going to DLP at the October 1/2 term, we are staying outside Paris and driving to the park each day, we therefore need to buy tickets seperately as its not a package deal and reading this thread I think I might be best to get 1 Fantasy annual pass (for the free parking and discounts) and 3x3-day park hoppers.

Some questions:

Where do you get the annual pass from - do I need to buy a 1-day ticket first and then upgrade it? can you buy online or at a disney store?
Presumably to use the free parking you need to be in possession of the pass - how does that work on your first day?
Can anyone tell me if the dates 20-23rd October would be blocked on a Fantasy pass?
How much is the parking at Disneyland Paris if I do need to pay for it on day 1 (so I can budget for it)?
Is it better to buy the hopper tickets in advance (does it save queuing) or will I need to queue anyway for the AP so might as well get them all together?  

Finally, will anyone sponsor me for the annual pass?

Thanks in advance for any help


Christine

ps. A friend told me about the tickets that saves you having to queue for the popular rides - would the Fantasy AP holder still be able to do that? not sure from the AP website as my french isn't so great - seems only the Dream ticket has 5 'Fastpass' is that what they are?   It wouldn't work for us if 1 of use couldn't save the queues that the others could.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Christine and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## diamond57

xtine said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> We are 2 adults and 2 children going to DLP at the October 1/2 term, we are staying outside Paris and driving to the park each day, we therefore need to buy tickets seperately as its not a package deal and reading this thread I think I might be best to get 1 Fantasy annual pass (for the free parking and discounts) and 3x3-day park hoppers.
> 
> Some questions:
> 
> Where do you get the annual pass from - do I need to buy a 1-day ticket first and then upgrade it? can you buy online or at a disney store?
> Presumably to use the free parking you need to be in possession of the pass - how does that work on your first day?
> Can anyone tell me if the dates 20-23rd October would be blocked on a Fantasy pass?
> How much is the parking at Disneyland Paris if I do need to pay for it on day 1 (so I can budget for it)?
> Is it better to buy the hopper tickets in advance (does it save queuing) or will I need to queue anyway for the AP so might as well get them all together?
> 
> Finally, will anyone sponsor me for the annual pass?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help
> 
> 
> Christine
> 
> ps. A friend told me about the tickets that saves you having to queue for the popular rides - would the Fantasy AP holder still be able to do that? not sure from the AP website as my french isn't so great - seems only the Dream ticket has 5 'Fastpass' is that what they are?   It wouldn't work for us if 1 of use couldn't save the queues that the others could.



I found a link on line that gives the blackout dates and unfortunately it appears that it could include some of your stay - although on the blackout days I believe that you can buy a day ticket for 50% of the normal price.  http://www.dlp.info/Guide/Guest-Info/Annual-Passports/Annual-Passport-Fantasy.asp  Although you could always look at Dream passports.

The fastpass tickets are five per card holder, and you need one per person.

We bought one day tickets at the gate and then upgraded at the AP office, although you can pay for the APs at the gate.  I believe that you can pay in pounds if you pay for your initial ticket in pounds - not sure which gives the best exchange rate but we found the cash exchange rate was better over there than in England (this was in August).  Even if you pay for the APs at the gate you have to go to the AP office to get your passes - the AP office was only open until 7pm even when the park was open until 11pm.

Sorry, I do not know about car parking because we have never used a car - it may be if you have to pay for it on the first day they credit that against your AP like they do for a day ticket.  I have emailed you regarding sponsorship.

Have a great time.


----------



## Estelle Powell

Hi Christine and welcome to the board.  

If you are looking for sponsorship i am happy to sponsor you or anyone please send me a PM.  I was very lucky to be able to get sponsorship for the 7 people in our party from fellow disboard members.
As a dream holder you do get 5 free fastpass tickets which anyone can use. 

We went to disneyland paris this August for the 1st time it was fantastic!! I am currently trying to persuade my husband for another visit!!  
Estelle


----------



## slinky101

bumping this, if anyone needs 10% off their annual passes, send me a PM with your address and I will post you the form.
cheers claire


----------



## angel659

bump in case anyone has forgotten


----------



## slinky101

hi there.
Just read that you have to get your AP extension done in the month before expiry.
Does this mean DURING the last month? 
OR do you need to have more than a full month remaining?

We visit DLRP on 10th November and our current APs expire on 1st December.
Am i going to be just that little bit too late to benefit from the extension due to sponsoring 3 other people?


----------



## BONITATIME

My understanding and experience of it was that it was during the last month before the pass expires. We are actually going back in december on the day my families  passes expire.


----------



## slinky101

Thank you Bonitatime.
Looks like we'll get the extension then.


----------



## karenmoloney

Me, my husband & our daughter (4) have fantasy passports which expire 20th Nov.  When we were there in July I sponsored 3 friends so I can get the extra year for free.  My husband & daughter are going 6th -9th November, but I cannot go as I would be 37 weeks pregnant and unable to fly.  Can DH renew my passport for me or can I transfer the extra year to him?  Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## angel659

Hi

where can you print the sponsor forms online? We dont seem to have any blank ones in our pack only the ones who need to be sent to our sponsor.

Thanks


----------



## nifferwilko

angel659 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> where can you print the sponsor forms online? We dont seem to have any blank ones in our pack only the ones who need to be sent to our sponsor.
> 
> Thanks



It can be found here:
http://www.disneylandparis.com/fr/passeport_annuel/pdf/parrainage.pdf


----------



## slinky101

anyone else need sponsoring? I only need two more people to get the full set of extensions for  our family? just PM me if you do.....


----------



## Cyrano

slinky101 said:
			
		

> anyone else need sponsoring? I only need two more people to get the full set of extensions for  our family? just PM me if you do.....


Good luck Claire


----------



## slinky101

cheers Reid, still have a few weeks to go so fingers crossed!


----------



## slinky101

bumping up in case anyone needs a sponsor


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Does anyone know if you can sponsor more than 3 people...so that they can get the 10% off. Obviously you wouldn't benefit yourself as you would already have the full year extension. We are travelling with 5 friends and it would be nice to get them all 10% off, but we only have the one space on our parrainage forms left.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

slinky101 said:
			
		

> bumping up in case anyone needs a sponsor




Hi
I have contacted you re. sponsoring 2 of us on our forthcoming trip.

Sarah


----------



## slinky101

Hi sarah, no problem, I have sent you a PM, well actually i have sent you two! when you read them all will become clear! cheeers claire


----------



## angel659

nifferwilko said:
			
		

> It can be found here:
> http://www.disneylandparis.com/fr/passeport_annuel/pdf/parrainage.pdf




Hi

Thank you.


----------



## bavaria

Got my sponsor - thanks for so many quick, kind offers!   

thanks!


----------



## Estelle Powell

Hi Bavaria

I am happy to sponsor you if you still need sponsorship.  We have 4 annual passports and are able to sponsor upto 12 people please PM me your address and the number requiring sponsorship and i will be happy to send you the sponsor forms

Estelle


----------



## slinky101

I can sponsor anyone that will be back in time to send the forms on to me by 8th November, just PM me if you need a sponsor.


----------



## Kirstytwin

Have just booked a weekend in Disneyland Paris 14th November 2006

I am going to be getting annual passes for 2 adults and 4 children.

Am I too late to be sponsered and what exactly will it entail? I know I already qualify for 20% of due to buying 6 passes.

Any help would be gratefully received.

Kirsty


----------



## slinky101

Hi Kirsty, I think the sponsorship offer runs out on 10th of november but not 100% sure


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Kirsty and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## xtine

Hi 

I couldn't decide whether the offer to extend passports ran out on 10th November or not.

I got Fantasy passes on Friday and they gave me the form to sponser more people - yet my passes won't be 1 month old by the 10th November so I wouldn't be able to sponser people by then anyway...   


Christine


----------



## slinky101

Anyone else need sponsoring? just PM me...........


----------



## xtine

Looks like I will still be able to sponsor people so if anyone ones sponsored please PM me - can sponsor up to 12 people as have 4 passes.


Christine


----------



## angel659

Hi

If anyone would like to be sponsored. Please pm me.    I am more than happy to help. 

Have a great trip.


----------



## Estelle Powell

I am happy to sponsor anyone else who would like sponsorship please feel free to PM me

Thanks
Estelle


----------



## disneyangel

I am on the lookout for anyone travelling between 8th January and end March who is planning to buy AP's as there is a fantastic offer on for AP holders who sponsor especially for the 15th year.  

One year free for sponsoring one person !! (norammly you have to sponsor 3 to get this discount)

Please PM me if you are interested in being sponsored and I'll send you the form(s). You will get 10% discount too so it's a win win situation


----------



## BRobson

That is a great offer for someone


----------



## Cyrano

Giving this a bump and merging into the Sponsor thread


----------



## disneyangel

Thanks Reid

I thought I was going mad and this had disappeared(with all the stress of abandoning Granny Car )


----------



## Cyrano

disneyangel said:


> Thanks Reid
> 
> I thought I was going mad and this had disappeared(with all the stress of abandoning Granny Car )



No problem, I think you had plenty to contend with. Happy to help


----------



## bavaria

I'm happy to sponsor anyone who may need it - feel free to PM me!


----------



## Dumbo Deb

Would anyone like to be sponsored for Annual passes, to save 10% on passes? Fantasy then costing 116 euros for the year with some black out days. Dream pass then for 161 euro for every day of the year, plus lots of other incentives. I will send all information and forms straight away if interested.  And I too will benefit by having my pass extended, enabling me to take my little tinkerbells again this year.


----------



## jillrobinson

Does the sponsorship apply to the "new" Francilien passport ?


----------



## bavaria

yes it does, Jill - see my post here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1279891&referrerid=&highlight=


----------



## BONITATIME

I have just received and extra form from DLRP offering me an aditional years sponsership if I can find someone else to sponser.
Does anyone need a form. I need it filled in before mid feb. Can anyone help me please


----------



## vickyssmallworld

IF you need sponsorship PM me and I'll send you the details


----------



## Cyrano

Hi vickyssmallworld and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## ManCityMickey

We are going to dlrp in June (03 - 09). There are four of us going. Can anyone sponsor us please?


----------



## bavaria

sent you a PM, ManCity!


----------



## kaido

So, I received my sponsorship form, too.

If anyone want to be sponsored, feel free to contact me.

Yours

kaido


----------



## karenmoloney

I haven't received any new sponsorship forms.  Does anyone know if it is OK to print ones off and use them?  The ones we have need 3 new people on each form to get an extra year added, but I believe that now you only need to sponsor one person to get a year added.  We have family members going in a few weeks so I don't want to send them off without the correct forms.

If the printed off ones are not acceptable, does anyone know where I can get originals?

Thanks.


----------



## BONITATIME

I think the new forms were for people who have been Ap holders for more than a year.


----------



## disneyangel

I'm not a great French translator but I though the new ones were for any AP holder but need to be used before end March. Hopefully someone can confirm.

I have 2 originals I can send to you as we've not managed to recruit anyone going at this time but are sponsoring Mancity and some other friends who are going in April and May. 

Send me a PM and we can arrange.


----------



## angel659

Hi

I havent received any new sponsor forms? Can we print them off? If so does anyone know where. 

If anyone needs sponsor your more than welcome to pm me.


----------



## ManCityMickey

Her is the link that you need to find the form...
http://www.disneylandparis.com/fr/pa...parrainage.pdf
Happy Planning!!!


----------



## angel659

Thanks for the link.


----------



## BrenR

There are 3 AP holders in our house so if anyone else wants sponsoring then just PM me as we would be more than willing to sponsor you.  We saved a lot of money by having these APs last year when we went!


----------



## Cyrano

bumping


----------



## vickyssmallworld

My family have 3 annual passes and would LOVE to sponsor anyone 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IF you need sponsorship PM me and I'll send you the details


----------



## karenmoloney

Re my post #131 in this thread.

We filled in the new sponsorship forms (where you only need 1 person to get a full year added) and sent them off with our family members.  There were 5 of them so they were entitled to the 20% family discount.  They were told that they could not use the 10% discount as well, so we didn't get our forms stamped.  

So I am looking out for anyone else who would need sponsored!


----------



## kevankiki

If two of you need sponsors can one sponsor the other once an AP has been purchased, and if not would it be fairer to get a sponsor for each person (rather than one person sponsor both)?

Also, while I have the attention of AP holders, has anyone with a Fantasy AP purchased discount tickets for exclusion days? Did this involve having to queue up on the day, or could they be purchased the day before? Any tips for doing this would be most welcome


----------



## zk462

I am looking for someone to sponsor me. my question is: how much time in afvanced I need to start this process? I am going in first week of May.
and, how the 10% discount for other tickets works? Can i get it when i purchase the AP (first day in the park)? I will need another 1 adult and 2 kids tickets (we will be 2 days in the park)


----------



## Estelle Powell

zk462 said:


> I am looking for someone to sponsor me. my question is: how much time in afvanced I need to start this process? I am going in first week of May.
> and, how the 10% discount for other tickets works? Can i get it when i purchase the AP (first day in the park)? I will need another 1 adult and 2 kids tickets (we will be 2 days in the park)


I am very happy to sponsor you and your family, i have sent you a PM.  You need to have a sponsor form, at present the forms are valid until the end of March so I can then forward you the sponsor forms.  Please feel free to PM me if you would like sponsoring or you have any questions.

Thanks Estelle


----------



## Estelle Powell

kevankiki said:


> If two of you need sponsors can one sponsor the other once an AP has been purchased, and if not would it be fairer to get a sponsor for each person (rather than one person sponsor both)?
> 
> Also, while I have the attention of AP holders, has anyone with a Fantasy AP purchased discount tickets for exclusion days? Did this involve having to queue up on the day, or could they be purchased the day before? Any tips for doing this would be most welcome



Unfortunately you can only sponsor someone in the 2nd month oft the passports validility, so this stops people buying on passport and then sponsoring another.  I have sponsor forms valid until the end of the month.  If you need sponsoring.  Hope this answers your question/
Estelle


----------



## kevankiki

Thanks Estelle.

We do have a sponsor lined up, but would like a 'back up' just in case of any problem when we get there.

We aren't going until the 7th April though, so I need a form that is valid beyond the end of March.

If anyone would like to be our 'back up' sponsor then please would they send me a PM.


----------



## karenmoloney

Sorry, can't help you about Bailly Romainvilliers, but I was wondering if you were thinking of getting annual passports while you are there.  I will be there from 27th June - 3rd July & would be happy to meet you and sponsor you so you can get 10% discount.


----------



## sam_carter_7

We are 2 AP holders in our family, so if you need to sponsored, don't hesitate to contact me


----------



## tracyg

Hello,
I have a Fantasy AP and would be willing to sponsor anyone.
Just PM me.

Tracy


----------



## crim1978

Hi all

Great thread.

We are travelling November and are all going to get APs.

The group will be DW and I
DS and BIL plus three Neeces

Do I need seven sponsers? (surely not)
Or do we need two sponders, one for each family?

Any advise and hpoefully willing spondery people, gratefully appreciated.

Thanks

Crims


----------



## Cyrano

crim1978 said:


> Do I need seven sponsers?


The annual passholder gets a credit of months on to their passport for each sponsor they get, so you could do this with 2 up to 7


----------



## mickeymousepal

hi there i was wondering if anybody can sponsor me for 4 annual passports we are going june 20th 
the only problem is 3 of us had annual passports last year which expired oct06 i even had enough referrals for a whole new year for 1 passport but unfortunately we couldn't get back again last year so mine has sadly lapsed without being able to take advantage of this unless anyone can inform me differently but if anyone knows if we still qualify for 10%discount despite previously having had passports i would be much appreciated and if it helps someone else even better..........incase you cant tell which i'm sure you can i am a newbie though have followed your great site over the 3 trips we had in our year of 05/06 anyway thanks in advance for any advice and help you can offer


----------



## sam_carter_7

I think that the 10% off are available when it's your first AP, this year the promotion to renew it has changed : you pay the full AP but you get 6 months free (so the AP is for 18 months).
I can have more informations if you want. (or I can help you to have 10% off, because I'm a CM. And if for one of you, it's the first AP, I can be your sponsor, because I'm a AP holder too  ).


----------



## WDW-UK

Hi All,

Just planning our trip for this August and just come across the Dream AP. For just an extra £140 we can benefit from the many savings and extras available.

We're new to the AP system and would appreciate someone to sponsor us in order that we save an additional 10% as well as some much needed advice

If youre willing to assist please PM me.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## WDW-UK

Sorry lol


----------



## Cyrano

Hi mickeymousepal and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## Dumbo Deb

ManCityMickey said:


> I'm thinking of buying our day tickets before we go to DLRP in June. We arrive on Eurostar at about 1330hrs, and plan to dump the cases and start the fun as quickly as possible. I am planning to buy 4 AP's ( me, dw, dd6 and dmil) inside the park. Does anybody know if the AP office closes earlier than the park? Do you think that this stragedy is the best way to start the fum in the quickest time? Any feedbak will be gratefuly received. Also, I have a sponsor for the AP's, but I've heard that the current forms are only valid for AP's purchased before March 31st!? Any thoughts?



Hi, you will find the sponsorship forms that I sent you are not the ones that expire end of march, As you were going in June I sent you the normal sponsor forms so all should be well here. Happy planning, oh yes the office did seem to be shut a little earlier than the park closure times but does seem to be quieter during parade times


----------



## R.S.Winters

hi im willing to sponsor anybody. i have an AP Dream (the maximum one). unfortunately i dont think i'll be able to get out to DLP this yr again, so if I sponsor someone and get some months added on i might be able to tack a trip on next year 
thanks guys 
ideally, i would like to sponsor 3 people so i can get a free 12 months    hehe sorry to be cheeky lol
PM and let me know and we can sort out details!!
D.


----------



## MandyMoo

Hello peeps

I am busy organising a trip for 26 of my nearest and dearest (family and friends).  We are going on 29 May - 2 June and staying at the Davy Crockett Ranch.  Got flights, accommodation and car hire booked - now for the tickets.  I think it will be as cheap to buy annual passes as it will to buy 5 day tickets and so am looking for sponsors.

I am a shareholder and so I and my immediate family will get 15% discount.  I don't know if the sponsorship discount will apply to us?  Also we have had annual passes before (in 2005/6) and so don't know if we can be sponsored? 

But for the other families, I would be grateful for sponsors.  Their details are as follows:

Family 1: 2 ADULTS, 2 KIDS
Family 2: 2 ADULTS 2 KIDS
Family 3: 2 ADULTS 2 KIDS
Family 4: 2 ADULTS 3 KIDS (I think these will get the 20% family discount and so perhaps will not also be eligible for the sponsorship discount)
Family 5: 2 ADULTS 3 KIDS (These are 2 single mums and their kids, not same family)

I would be enormously grateful for any offers.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## R.S.Winters

hi mandymoo - as far as i know u can only sponsor 3 people at a time, but anyway, needless to say im willing to sponsor 3 adults if u like to get 12 months added on my AP Dream 
just PM me if u want to.
thanks
DAN.


----------



## karenmoloney

HI Mandymoo,

DH & DD have a fantasy AP and could sponsor 6 of your party.  I also have a fantasy AP, but I sponsored 3 people last year & got my free year added, so I don't know if mine is any good.  Please PM me and I could send you on the relevant forms.  Good luck in organising such a large group holiday!


----------



## MandyMoo

Hi there Karen and RS Winters - I have tried to pm you but cannot because I cannot send a pm until I have six posts.  Are you able to pm me and can I then reply to you?  Any ideas on how to solve this gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## karenmoloney

PM sent.  Hope you can receive it OK.


----------



## Cyrano

MandyMoo said:


> Hi there Karen and RS Winters - I have tried to pm you but cannot because I cannot send a pm until I have six posts.  Are you able to pm me and can I then reply to you?  Any ideas on how to solve this gratefully received. Thank you



 This is a protection limit to stop posters who register for the purpose of spamming. You will not be able to received nor post a pm until you have been on the boards posting for longer. 

Please join in on the boards and I'm sure you will find everyone very helpful.
If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


----------



## ManCityMickey

Dumbo Deb said:


> Hi, you will find the sponsorship forms that I sent you are not the ones that expire end of march, As you were going in June I sent you the normal sponsor forms so all should be well here. Happy planning, oh yes the office did seem to be shut a little earlier than the park closure times but does seem to be quieter during parade times



Thanks Deb.I should have known that a DIS member would have prepared me correctly...Many thanks again,Ian.


----------



## R.S.Winters

hi all - a question -
if u have sponsored peopl for AP's can you sponsor again once your passport has expired? how does it work? can i only ever sponsor once? or can i do it over and over? is there a limit to the amount of time i can get months added to my AP over the years for spnsoring?
argh so many question!!!
lol
oh and mandymoo, i sent u a PM but i wouldnt work  i will try again later lol sorry i havent forgotten u!!


----------



## miffy7

We'll be visiting next month, so if there's someone in the UK who'd like to sponsor two adults and a child that would be lovely. The reason I say 'in the UK' is so they could send the form before we leave.


----------



## NiSch

Hello,

i can sponsor you, but i come from Germany. if you are intrested in, send me an email. 

thanks a lot 

(My English is not the best.)


----------



## miffy7

i don't seem able to reply to pm's so please send an e-mail address through pm and i can write back - i don't want to seem like i'm ignoring people!


----------



## Estelle Powell

miffy7 said:


> i don't seem able to reply to pm's so please send an e-mail address through pm and i can write back - i don't want to seem like i'm ignoring people!


I am happy to sponsor you if you have not got a sponsor post a reply on the board and i will PM you my email address.  I forgot to say I live in the UK
Estelle


----------



## Pooh-chan

Hello!!! I am still new to this forum,,
hope I am using this right.....

I am planning to go to DisneyParis in early May.

would like to receive sponcership by then and make hotel reservations using the AP discount.

is there anyone who can help me????

I live in London....


----------



## Pooh-chan

Hello!!! I am still new to this forum,,
hope I am using this right.....

I had a message that I received an comment, but it is not on the forum anymore.... can someone help with this ?


I am planning to go to DisneyParis in early May.

would like to receive sponcership by then and make hotel reservations using the AP discount.

is there anyone who can help me????

I live in London....
__________________


----------



## SandraVB79

There are 3 people with an AP at home, so we can sponsor up to 9 APs.  If you want to receive the vouchers, let me know.  (am not too sure how everything works, but we have 1 Dream AP and two Fantasy ones)


----------



## Estelle Powell

When i booked our accomodation using my annual passport recently i was asked the annual passport number I may not be correct but i think you need to already have the annual passport already to get the hotel discount.  

I am happy to sponsor you and can pm you the sponsor forms if you still need sponsoring.  

Estelle


----------



## kevankiki

Now that the two of us have our Dream Passes we are available to sponsor anyone who would like to save 10% off the cost of an AP   

You can't sponsor anyone fo a month I believe, so that would mean it would have to be after 7th May. Please drop me a PM, or post a message here, if you are interested


----------



## mrshindig

pm me if anyone is interested in being sponsored.  Forms ready to be posted


----------



## benbrock

Hi everyone! I'm looking for a pass sponsor. I'll be purchasing it around the 22 of May. Thanks!


----------



## kevankiki

benbrock said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for a pass sponsor. I'll be purchasing it around the 22 of May. Thanks!



Sent you a PM


----------



## Cyrano

benbrock said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for a pass sponsor. I'll be purchasing it around the 22 of May. Thanks!



Hi benbrock and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Have a look at post #163 as this will be of interest to you


----------



## xtine

Hiya

I need to find three more people to sponsor before end of August if poss - anyone want to save 10%?

I am in the UK and can post or email you the forms.


Christine


----------



## dansnd

Hi, I'm new here so I can't PM you but I would like to find a sponsor for the following (I have no ideal if the type of AP is relevant - I hope not!)

One Fantasy Passport (I am hoping to get a free AP for my daughter - not sure if I can combine offers, couldn't see any French forbidding it)
5 Francilian Passports (hoping but not expecting to get a free AP for Nicholas who will be 2 and 7 months when we get there - it would make a trip next year better if we manage to get him an AP but I suspect my natural charm will not be enough to ensure success). We are locating in Slovakia but I guess the post takes pretty much the same time wherever we are.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

dansnd said:


> Hi, I'm new here so I can't PM you but I would like to find a sponsor for the following (I have no ideal if the type of AP is relevant - I hope not!)



Have a look at post #163 which is relevant to you


----------



## WDW-UK

We are travelling to DLP early August and will be looking to purchase 4 Dream AP's.

Is there anyone willing to sponsor all 4 of us? (2 adults and 2 children)

If your are please PM me.

Many thanks


----------



## MandyMoo

Hi there - if anyone can help, I'd be so pleased.  We are travelling on 29 May in a large group and I have some sponsors but am still needing more.  If you can help, please pm me.  Thank you!!!


----------



## SandraVB79

MandyMoo, I had replied on your PM, but didn't get your address 
Sunday, i'm leaving for a week to Paris, so if you need the sponsorship forms, let me know before Sunday.


----------



## disneyangel

dansnd said:


> One Fantasy Passport (I am hoping to get a free AP for my daughter - not sure if I can combine offers, couldn't see any French forbidding it)
> Thanks




My friend just got back last week and wasn't alloed to combine sponsoring with the free child pass offer.


----------



## Cyrano

disneyangel said:


> My friend just got back last week and wasn't alloed to combine sponsoring with the free child pass offer.



Appreciate the update


----------



## Music Mole

We are going to be buying two adult Dream APs. We are trying to go in the next couple of weeks, so if anyone has a form and would be willing to sponsor us, we hopefully would have just enough time for mailing before we leave. Please PM me if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## TDERadulski

Friends -

I am planning a last minute trip to DLP for 10 - 13 June.  I will be purchasing a Dream Passport for myself.  Is there anyone out there who can sponsor me and start the process ASAP so I can get all the necessary information/forms in time for my trip?  I live in Belgium, if that helps anyone.  Please PM me if you are able to help me out.

Also, can anyone confirm that if I buy a Dream Passort for myself, that I can get a *free* one for my 5 year old son?

TIA!!

- Tara


----------



## ManCityMickey

Sorry I ca't help with the sponsoring, but you are correct about the free passport...You get one free childs passport(under 7) for each adult passport purchased. Be sure to ask for the deal though, as CMs will not generally offer it as a matter of course. Have a great trio!!


----------



## Cyrano

TDERadulski said:


> Also, can anyone confirm that if I buy a Dream Passort for myself, that I can get a *free* one for my 5 year old son?



Moving this to the correct thread for you  

Post above confirms that you will not be able to combine the sponsor promotion with the get child free passport unfortunately


----------



## scald

Hi there,

New to here as a poster, but would anyone be willing to sponsor me for a pass to be purchased first week in July??/


----------



## Cyrano

scald said:


> Hi there,
> 
> New to here as a poster, but would anyone be willing to sponsor me for a pass to be purchased first week in July??/



Hi scald and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Have a look at post #163 as you'll not be able to receive PM's just yet


----------



## A Small World

We are going again to DLP mid July and looking to buy APs.  

Anyone willing to sponsor us? There are 3 of us (me, DH and DD 7)

Thanks


----------



## Pooh-chan

Hello-- I have a form, PM me if you still need it


----------



## Cyrano

Bumping this for others


----------



## kathleena

Hello - I'm in the US, travelling to Europe on June 24th, arriving at DLRP on June 30th.  I'm looking for a sponsor for one annual pass.

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## MsFreud

Hi there... We are going to be buying 4 AP sometime soon. As we live 3 hours away, we can go pretty much whenever. 
We will need them before September.
Anyone wanting to sponsor us?
Thanks!


----------



## Pooh-chan

Hello, I have forms to sponcer---
but I don't know how to PM,,,
please PM me with your e-mail address so that I can send you the form


----------



## kathleena

Sorry - mistake!


----------



## Pooh-chan

Hello--- just read your post-

I thought you needed to sponcer three people to get one year free!!
when did this change?
would like to know how to get the new form!!!!


----------



## MsFreud

How long does it take to get the AP sponsor process done?

Is it as simple as being emailed forms and taking them with us to the park? Or is a ton of paperwork?


----------



## Cyrano

MsFreud said:


> How long does it take to get the AP sponsor process done?
> 
> Is it as simple as being emailed forms and taking them with us to the park? Or is a ton of paperwork?



According to this thread around 3/4 weeks


----------



## kevankiki

Cyrano said:


> According to this thread around 3/4 weeks



I thought MsFreud was asking about sponsoring, not shareholding?   

The AP process is simply a case of someone sending you a sponsor form, which you take to the AP office, though actually in fact we just had our sponsor's details and that was enough. The forms are very basic - just name address and passeport details anyway.


----------



## MsFreud

kevankiki said:


> The forms are very basic - just name address and passeport details anyway.



That's great news...
Now when you say passport infomation on it... does that mean the sponsor's AP info, or my travelling documents info- I usually leave thise in my room loacked up safe as not to be lost in the bustle of running about like a little kid!!  I would hate to get to the AP office and have to run back to the hotel to fetch paperwork.

I am also curious... We are gonna be getting 1 Dream and 3 fantasy... does it matter which kind we get for the sponsorship, or is one as good as the other for the sponsor to get their credit?


----------



## CheekyVikster

Hi, we are going on our first trip to DLP on the 23rd Sept and plan to buy APs for the family. Would anyone be in a position to sponsor us for 5 APs (probably 1 dream and 4 fantasy passes)?  If you can help, please PM me.

With thanks

Vikki x


----------



## Cyrano

CheekyVikster said:


> Hi, we are going on our first trip to DLP on the 23rd Sept and plan to buy APs for the family. Would anyone be in a position to sponsor us for 5 APs (probably 1 dream and 4 fantasy passes)?  If you can help, please PM me.
> 
> With thanks
> 
> Vikki x



Have a look at post #163 which will be of interest


----------



## kevankiki

MsFreud said:


> That's great news...
> Now when you say passport infomation on it... does that mean the sponsor's AP info, or my travelling documents info- I usually leave thise in my room loacked up safe as not to be lost in the bustle of running about like a little kid!!  I would hate to get to the AP office and have to run back to the hotel to fetch paperwork.



I meant that the form you have from the sponsor just has this information on it. You will need to show your passport (or some other photo ID) in order to obtain your own AP, however.


----------



## kathleena

I have a question about the form - I've look thru the thread, but think I need to confirm.

The form that you need in order to get the %off - do you have to have the original, or will a scanned/email copy suffice?  I had one scanned/emailed to me, and see three small sections on the bottom - are they supposed to be cut apart and then mailed to the recipients so we have the original?

I just don't want to get there and then not be able to get a discount because I have a scanned copy, and there is still time for me to get an original right now.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Nancy


----------



## A Small World

Ive been wondering the same thing as we've had a scanned copy sent to us and it has struck me recently that this may not be OK.


----------



## kevankiki

All we had were our sponsors details, not even her home address (which I am sure aroused suspicion), no form to stamp or anything!

They gave us a form, stamped, which I then mailed back to our sponsor.

I have to say I'm beginning to get concerned about our own forms, which were sent to a DISer to take for sponsorship. I am sure she must be back by now, but I've heard nothing from her   

It never occurred to me to scan them in before parting with them   

Once we have sponsored 3 people, and have the stamped forms, my next question will be "Do we have to ensure that we visit before the AP expiry date, and what happens if we can't get over there until after that date?"


----------



## disneyangel

I was told last week when we went to get my DD's extra months added that you should come in the month running up to the expiry date but they did ours then (although they are not due to expire until september)as a special favour as we'd had an issue with the form they supplied in january and the girl dealing with me was aware of my 'file'. 

I would think you need the original as they stamp it and I think they would want to check this is authentic. Although they do note on their computer who your sponsor is and keep a copy of the form so they will have the details should your form be missing/be a copy.

One another note :I only need to sponsor one more person to get my year free. So if anyone is still looking please send me a PM.


----------



## MsFreud

kevankiki said:


> All we had were our sponsors details, not even her home address (which I am sure aroused suspicion), no form to stamp or anything!
> 
> They gave us a form, stamped, which I then mailed back to our sponsor.
> 
> I have to say I'm beginning to get concerned about our own forms, which were sent to a DISer to take for sponsorship. I am sure she must be back by now, but I've heard nothing from her
> 
> It never occurred to me to scan them in before parting with them
> 
> Once we have sponsored 3 people, and have the stamped forms, my next question will be "Do we have to ensure that we visit before the AP expiry date, and what happens if we can't get over there until after that date?"




So Just to clarify... I take the forms that I got in the email, print them out on A4 paper. I take these to the AP office, and they will help meout with the rest... including the stuff I need to send back to our sponsor when we get home?
I am worried now that I will not be able to get the discunt on the AP, and the perks for our sponsor with just a printed form from email.  

We are prolly gonna be going Aug 14th for 2 days... and I am trying to get all my ducks in a row


----------



## kevankiki

Thanks disneyangel, that answers my question.

I have a plan in my mind that, providing we get our extra free year, I will take my daughter for a longer trip when she completes her GCSEs next year. This means we can go in June, i.e. out of school holidays, so hopefully prices should be cheaper.

It sounds like what I need to do is plan a very short trip in March 2008, could even make it Easter, though that would be expensive. Our APs expire on 6th April 2008, and one of the issues we have is that term time will be completely out of the question, it also looks like Hampshire schools will only have the weekend of at Easter, then two weeks at the beginning of April - I need to confirm this though. An alternative might be to go at the beginning of that spring break, I wonder how many other schools are off then? I looked at Hertfordshire and it seemed like they are having there spring break at Easter itself.

Decisions, decisions.... Can't make any plans until I get those forms back though!

MsFreud, I have sent you a PM


----------



## Pooh-chan

hello, 

I got my 10% off by printing out the scanned form, and it worked,
but I wonder if anyone was stopped by that.

I then brought the form to the AP office and they told me where to fill etc--
and since mine was the second and third Fieulles, she stamped all peoples details and gave me the copy.

I then scanned the form and sent it to my sponcer by e-mail.
I haven't heard from her, but she seemed to have sponcered before and did it all by scanning- etc  all over e-mail,,
so hope it will work for my time too!


just in case, I brought a copy which I downloaded from the website and filled it in myself, so that if they said they needed the original, I can hand that one in- but I didn't need it!

hope this helps..


----------



## BONITATIME

The form is ok scanned to take but it then needs posting back to the card holder. The 3 bits are so 3 people can be sponsered they dont need cutting off. I was a bit wary for the last sponser of each form (I never found anyone to do all 3 in one go) but all the forms came back, 
Anette I would just PM or email the person you sent them to and see if they answer. They may just have gotten side tracked or lost your address.


----------



## kevankiki

BONITATIME said:


> Anette I would just PM or email the person you sent them to and see if they answer. They may just have gotten side tracked or lost your address.



I did so this morning and await a reply, what worries me more is I haven't even seen them around on the board since they were pleading for sponsors   

Still, it looks like I could either give our details to future victims, or there is somewhere I can download more forms isn't there?


----------



## A Small World

Thanks this has put my mind at rest over the forms


----------



## xtine

I was told by Disney that once you have sponsored your 'limit' you can't sponsor more.  So if someone uses your form and then doesn't return it to you you are stuffed.

I also sponsored someone recently and am awaiting the return of my forms.  I hope they do return them.

Think I'll send a PM to chase it.

Christine


----------



## tiggertree

Hi i have just came across the forum.  I must say the amount of information i have came across so far is invaluable for my first visit to DLP.

I was hoping someone would be willing to sponsor my wife and I for Dream passes as we are taking our two children soon.  We are leaving on the 4th of july this year, does this leave enough time for sponsorship to be processed.

thanks


----------



## kevankiki

xtine said:


> I was told by Disney that once you have sponsored your 'limit' you can't sponsor more.  So if someone uses your form and then doesn't return it to you you are stuffed.
> 
> I also sponsored someone recently and am awaiting the return of my forms.  I hope they do return them.
> 
> Think I'll send a PM to chase it.
> 
> Christine



Now I am really starting to panic! This is very worrying, surely if Disney have it on computer that you have sponsored a particular person, then they should still honour it? What happens if the stamped form goes astray in the post for example?

TINSTAAFL I suppose


----------



## xtine

Basically you are stuffed... I have had a long conversation with a Disney customer service person about exactly this because it looked like 3 forms had been lost in the post and they were adament that they need the form with the original stamp - its ok if the form is a photocopy in the first place but you must have it after its been stamped.

If it gets 'lost in the post' then you cannot claim your extension even though they do indeed have the details on file.  Luckily for me the forms I was missing eventually turned up - but the latest one hasn't yet.

You are totally reliant on the integrity of the person that you have sponsored.

If they do not return the forms then they have had their discount but you cannot get your extension and you cannot sponsor anyone else.

I guess this is why you should only sponsor people you know - or maybe ask for a deposit for your form?

In my instance I even sent a stamped addressed envelope with money to cover sending the forms back to me by registered post so I am hoping that I will get the form back soon.

Maybe its the same person we are waiting on and they just haven't got themselves organised yet?  here's hoping.

Christine


----------



## kevankiki

xtine said:


> Maybe its the same person we are waiting on and they just haven't got themselves organised yet?  here's hoping.
> 
> Christine



Could well be, this person was looking for a LOT of sponsors!

I wish I had known how strict Disney were before, I would most certainly have been more careful about where I sent my forms, and would have thought twice about sending them to the same person I think!


----------



## tiggertree

Thank you for pm to myself about sponsorship.  Unfortunately i cannot reply, because 'i am earning my ears'.  I am not sure how to get around this.


----------



## xtine

kevankiki said:


> Could well be, this person was looking for a LOT of sponsors!
> 
> I wish I had known how strict Disney were before, I would most certainly have been more careful about where I sent my forms, and would have thought twice about sending them to the same person I think!



Yup - same person - I don't think she gets to a PC often though as was slow in replying to previous PMs so may be we just need to wait.

Christine


----------



## MandyMoo

Hello xtine

I am really really sorry but I have not been on my home PC since return from holiday - there has been bad stuff going on at work and all kinds of problems I have been trying to sort out.

I am really sorry but no matter what I tried, I couldn't get Disney to let us use any of the sponsor forms.  They said that if any of our group used free child places, then no one would be allowed to use  sponsors for an extra discount.  I had expected that as we only needed three child places the others could use the sponsors but this was not allowed.

I have all the sponsor forms and will return tomorrow to everyone that was kind enough to offer to help us.  Once again, I am really really sorry not to have been able to help.


----------



## xtine

Thanks for letting us know.

That seems very unfair.  I would have thought that they would allow you to enter the park as seperate groups iyswim.

Oh well - if anyone needs sponsorship for up to 3 people please let me know by PM or email.


Christine


----------



## tiggertree

Is the discount with sponsorship still available if your children are under 2 when you buy annual passes for adults?


----------



## kevankiki

I agree with Xtine, I can't see why the group couldn't have separated up, particularly since presumably they weren't all from the same family?

Still, I am very glad to see you back on the board MandyMoo, and I also am able to sponsor 6 people


----------



## disneyangel

MandyMoo said:


> Hello xtine
> 
> They said that if any of our group used free child places, then no one would be allowed to use  sponsors for an extra discount.  I had expected that as we only needed three child places the others could use the sponsors but this was not allowed.
> 
> .




This is different to my friend's experience. In her party of 3 adults 1- 4 year old and 1 -2year old she was allowed to sponsor 2 people using one form (my daughters) and pay one full price and get the 4 year olds free.Her 2 year old was free so couldn't get a passport.

The annual passport office always seems confusing to me.  I was thankful I got someone helpful this time  but it does seem very hit or miss.


----------



## shellyd

Just to let you know I didn't have a problem getting both, first my husband went through with Photocopy of offer with my 6 year old on BOGOF and paid with his visa, then I went through with my 2 sons also using DH vias  and use 3 sponsers for the same person, I also had a photocopy of the sponsers AP which I didn't need at the desk but she used it in the passport office. 

Hope this helps someone.

Shelly


----------



## karenmoloney

I also got my unused forms back from MandyMoo.  I am going in 12 days.  Has anyone tried hanging round the passport office to see if anyone needs sponsorship?  Or does that sound really desperate?


----------



## kevankiki

Received my forms back from MandyMoo this morning, thank you so much!

Now I am ready to sponsor up to 6 ppl, should anyone need sponsors.


----------



## eebadeeba

Hello,

I will be staying in Paris for a few months starting in July.  I plan on getting passes for myself and my 4yo.  I think I read that there is a promotion for buying an adult one and getting the child for free.  Anyway, I am not sure on the details of sponsering, but if this would work for anyone, please PM me.  I plan on going to DLP sometime during the second week of July.

Thank you,
Deanna


----------



## kevankiki

Deanna, you should be able to obtain a free pass for your daughter as she is under 7, I believe this is not advertised however, and you have to ask for it.

Unfortunately, you cannot combine sponsorship discount with this offer, sorry.


----------



## xtine

Hi

I called just last week and there were discounts available in August at the Davy Crockett (30% off) and the rate for the Santa Fe seemed cheap as well so I assume it had 10% off.

Are you getting your annual passes sponsored?  If not let me know as I still have 3 spaces.


Christine


----------



## Cyrano

xtine said:


> Are you getting your annual passes sponsored?  If not let me know as I still have 3 spaces.




Moved this to the sponsor thread


----------



## xtine

Got my forms back from MandyMoo - desperately need to find 3 people to sponsor before September as we have already booked our trip in October where we hope to renew our passes!

Christine


----------



## edmond

i will be going to disneyland in september, i will be buy 2 AP's.
if any ones to sponsor me please PM me with details of how this is done.


----------



## edmond

i cannot PM people 
i dont think my post count is high enough.


----------



## tracyg

Edmond, I just sent you a PM.
Tracy


----------



## jones721

Off to Disney in 3 weeks and will be able to get 15% discount off APs with my shareholders card. Does anyone know if you can get any additional discounts if you purchase 4 annual passes (same family) like you used to be able to get?

If not, would anyone be willing to sponsor us for 10% off our APs.

Thank you

Tracey (new to the board)


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Tracey and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Unfortunately you cannot combine shareholders discount with sponsor discount, so you will have to choose between 15% shareholder or 10% sponsor.
If any of your party are under 7 then you can get a free Dream AP with every adult AP purchased.
For family discount you need 5 

BTW post #163 will be of interest regarding PMing.


----------



## ButterbearUK

Hello

Just a quick question-

My family and I are going in January. There are four of us, all adults, none of us have had annual passes before. We cannot get BOGOF or the 5 person discount.

Can I get one sponsorship from the Dis, go in and get my annual pass, and then sponsor the other three members of my family on the same day? Is this allowed? And has anyone had it work?

Milia x


----------



## Cyrano

ButterbearUK said:


> Can I get one sponsorship from the Dis, go in and get my annual pass, and then sponsor the other three members of my family on the same day? Is this allowed? And has anyone had it work?



Unfortunately no, since you have to wait a while before you can sponsor. But you can get a sponsor form from someone and get 10% discount on the for of you


----------



## disneyangel

Milia you need to have your pass a month before sponsoring. When in January are you going ? I would sponsor you all if it is early as we might be going then and I can then get my pass upgraded at the same time.

I would need to use my pass and My Mum's to capture all 4 of you but my Mum's expire's in early January.


----------



## ButterbearUK

Thanks guys, I thought that was the case. We won't know for definite when we're going until end of august, but likely dates are 2nd-5th january. Would be good to get the 10% off  

Milia


----------



## Cubitus

jones721 said:


> Off to Disney in 3 weeks and will be able to get 15% discount off APs with my shareholders card. Does anyone know if you can get any additional discounts if you purchase 4 annual passes (same family) like you used to be able to get?



Well if you'd need 5 APs, it would be possible.

Disney says: 
"The discount granted to Shareholders Club members on Park Passports can be combined with the family reduction on Fantasy and Dream Passports for the purchase of different Passports for a single family, same address, upon the general conditions of Annual Passports"

and:
"Pour l'achat simultané de 5 Passeports Annuels Dream* et plus pour une même famille (même adresse) : Bénéficiez de 20% de réduction"

You'd have to compare what'd be better: getting a 5th pass if your family is that big, or even get free APs for your kids (I think the offer's still valid?).

Have been offline for a while, I might not be pretty up to date, but for the combination thing, I just wanted to state how it's working.

But I can confirm that you can't combine Shareholders and Sponsorship (parrainage).

Cheers
Oliver 


----------



## Cyrano

Cubitus said:


> Well if you'd need 5 APs, it would be possible.



But as the OP's family is only 4 family discount is not appropriate


----------



## disneyangel

ButterbearUK said:


> Thanks guys, I thought that was the case. We won't know for definite when we're going until end of august, but likely dates are 2nd-5th january. Would be good to get the 10% off
> 
> Milia



That would be fine Milia

Let me know if you book and I'll send you the forms.


----------



## oreodisney

I'm planning to go to Disneyland Paris at the end of August, I'm planning to get an annual passport as I'm planning another trip the early part of next year. I'm travelling with my sister & her 5 year old daughter. My sister isn't planning another trip so is just going to get normal passports for 2 days, am I right in believing that they are doing free passports for the under 7's when another annual passport is purchased. 

Also would someone be able to sponsor me for an annual pass ,or could I not use a sponsored annual pass to get a free under 7's pass.


----------



## diamond57

I believe that you cannot use a sponsorship and get the free child AP - from reading other threads.  

If you do wish to get sponsored, please let me know and I will send you the forms that I have.


----------



## BONITATIME

You can't combine the 2 offers.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi oreodisney and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here


Just moving this over to sponsorship thread


----------



## disneyangel

I would check out the prices but I'd imagine it'd be cheaper for your sister to buy an annual pass and get her daughters free even if she's not having another visit than to buy the two - two day passes. You could then get diamond57 to sponsor you so you get 10% discount.


----------



## xtine

karenmoloney said:


> I also got my unused forms back from MandyMoo.  I am going in 12 days.  Has anyone tried hanging round the passport office to see if anyone needs sponsorship?  Or does that sound really desperate?




Hi

It sounds desperate, but did you try it?  I only need to sponsor 3 more people and we can upgrade all our passes in October.  


Christine


----------



## xtine

disneyangel said:


> I would check out the prices but I'd imagine it'd be cheaper for your sister to buy an annual pass and get her daughters free even if she's not having another visit than to buy the two - two day passes. You could then get diamond57 to sponsor you so you get 10% discount.



Agree that this is the cheapest option for the sister, but I would think the cheapest for you as a group would be for 1 adult (oreodisney?) to buy an annual pass and get the daughters pass free and then you might be able to use the annual pass to get cheap entry for the other adult - or for two days you may even be able to find a 2-day adult hopper on Ebay?  I am sure that your sister would be pleased to give 10% of the annual pass in order to get entry for the daughter which means you aren't paying more than necessary  

Even with sponsorship the annual Fantasy pass for an adult is dearer than 2 days.

Christine


----------



## disneyangel

I think the sister will have to buy annual pass to get kids free one as they check the child's passport so will be looking for the adult to be a parent (same name/address etc). 

I hadn't thought of ebay that's another option

I still think a one annual pass for an adult must be cheaper or around the same price as a two day pass for an adult and a two day pass for a child and you get the additional discounts in shops/restaurants


----------



## maleficent_man

Just adding myself to the list, if anyone needs sponsorship then I have 2 AP's at my disposal should anyone need to get the 10% off.


----------



## kathleena

Hello everyone

I can sponsor three passes that will be purchased after July 29th (my 30 day waiting period).  Please PM if you are interested.


----------



## Cubitus

kathleena said:


> I can sponsor three passes that will be purchased after July 29th (my 30 day waiting period).  Please PM if you are interested.



He he.. funny thing.. for those going *before* July 31th you may contact me instead -- i'm not in my waiting period, but in my "close-to-expiration" period, and would be magically happy for an extra month or four (because i can't go in July).

So if someone's going just going in July and needs a little saving -- let me know!

Thanks and always have fun at the resort!

Oliver 


----------



## xtine

With our tickets expiring in October and the trip to renew them already booked on the basis that we were sponsoring people which unfortunately never materialised I am getting desperate!

Can I bribe anyone to get an annual ticket in August/September that I can sponsor?  


Christine


----------



## Cubitus

xtine said:


> on the basis that we were sponsoring people which unfortunately never materialised I am getting desperate!


Never mind, Christine. People who'll love to get sponsored will show up probably. Not everybody is planning months ahead, and with being active on the several forums, people will get to you asking for sponsorship (this is what I expected, even if not every "deal" finally really works out, but well, sponsoring is a gift, isn't it? You can't force it to be given...)

Just keep your eyes open, or even involve your "real life" friends in getting interested to visit the resort :_-_)

Oh and by the way: Disney actually offers 6 free months on renewal of your Annual Passports. They told me after I contacted them (being a bit desperate myself) when my AP was close to expire. I can pass you the e-mail I received.

 

Oliver 


----------



## xtine

I know... its just frustrating... my DH doesn't really like Disney so I need every means possible to persuade him to go again - getting the passports renewed was the carrot I used to get him to book the October trip.

If we can't get the 4th passport renewed we will probably wait till the next trip to buy it again as DH will swear blind we won't be going back (although I know better  )


Christine


----------



## disneyangel

Oliver - Could you post the info in your email relating to the free 6 months. It sounds interesting. I'm in a similar situation to Christine my DD has a 3 sponsors and I currently have 2. , DH has none. My pass expires at end Jan but it's not worth going back to just renew one pass .Although with easyjet prices at the moment maybe a day trip might be in order


----------



## Cubitus

disneyangel said:


> My pass expires at end Jan but it's not worth going back to just renew one pass



You'll never have to plan a Disney trip just to do the renewal, nor to have the extra months for sponsoring people added. Look at your 'parrainage' form, the address of the Bureau Passporte Annuel is listed there. Just make sure they'll get your paper- and plasticwork in time and they'll happily issue a new AP for you.

If I got this right, you still have time until January to find a 3rd "sponsoree"? Well... relax 

The 6 months on top renewal offers apply to APs close to expiration. I remember they send out a letter offering those "extra months" to Dream AP holders about 2-3 months before expiration date. If you didn't receive any offer, it's worth sending a mail to them, asking if "there's still the renewal offer your friends told you about" or whatever. I guess they'll happily offer you something to keep you being happy...

For me, they encouraged me to send in my AP for renewal and refer to the offer they e-mailed me.

Cheers
Oliver 


----------



## Melcatfish

I am looking to buy 7 Fantasy Passes all adult I think as the youngest of those is 15 years old - sorry if I have got this totally wrong but if a diser sponsored the passes we would get a discount and they would get a benefit too??? We travel on Sunday 5th August, Have I left it too late and is it a lot more hassle than just buying them normally?

Mel
x


----------



## xtine

Cubitus said:


> You'll never have to plan a Disney trip just to do the renewal, nor to have the extra months for sponsoring people added. Look at your 'parrainage' form, the address of the Bureau Passporte Annuel is listed there. Just make sure they'll get your paper- and plasticwork in time and they'll happily issue a new AP for you.
> 
> 




Don't tell my DH this!  Only getting to go back in October because I thought we had to...

Christine


----------



## xtine

Melcatfish said:


> I am looking to buy 7 Fantasy Passes all adult I think as the youngest of those is 15 years old - sorry if I have got this totally wrong but if a diser sponsored the passes we would get a discount and they would get a benefit too??? We travel on Sunday 5th August, Have I left it too late and is it a lot more hassle than just buying them normally?
> 
> Mel
> x



Hi

Nope, you haven't left it too late and you will be inundated with offers because you will save 10% per pass and the sponsor will get up to 12 months added to their pass for free if you return the form to them.  You will need 3 forms as each form can take 3 sponsor places.

I would LOVE to sponsor you because my passes run out very soon so I will try to send you a PM with more info.   If you don't get it please contact me by email or you can PM me.

Christine


----------



## BONITATIME

Mel.
I have a form I can send you for 3 more if you need it still.


----------



## dawnie79

Hi 

Can any one sponsor me for 2 annual passes we go on the 9th Aug.

Quick question can I use this for my 4 day visit

Your help is much appreciated

Dawn


----------



## maleficent_man

dawnie79 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can any one sponsor me for 2 annual passes we go on the 9th Aug.
> 
> Quick question can I use this for my 4 day visit
> 
> Your help is much appreciated
> 
> Dawn



Hi - I can sponsor you - drop me a PM with your snail mail address and I'll send you the forms.

You will only be able to use the AP when you get it for a 4 day visit if you go for the Dream (I think) I know for the cheapest one you can't use it on the 2 and 3rd day after buying it.

Hope to hear from you.

Nick


----------



## dawnie79

Hi 

Can any one sponsor me for 2 annual passes we go on the 9th Aug.

Quick question can I use this for my 4 day visit

Your help is much appreciated

Dawn


----------



## dawnie79

Hi Nick

Can't PM as my post counnt is to low

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## Cubitus

dawnie79 said:


> Quick question can I use this for my 4 day visit


Quick answer: only if you buy 'Dream' Passports, as the Fantasy got block-out days from 11-19th August unfortunately.

Oliver 


----------



## kathleena

I have one sponsorship voucher left.  If anyone needs one, please PM!


----------



## dawnie79

Thanks got my sponsorship now

Dawn


----------



## Shell820810

Hi 

I have a few questions about annual membership, and will possibly need a potential sponsor.

I am going to DLP on 26th August for 5 days, and the best price I can get for 5 day passes is £88 per adult and £72 per child.  (2 adults, 2 children  age 7 and 10).

So I have been told the annual pass works out at £87 (fantasy).  Im only really interested in it for the 10% discounts, as the price difference is minimal.

My questions:

	Can I get annual passes for the adults only, and just get the 5 day passes at £72 for the kids? ( I believe the kids annual pass is same price as adult, so this would be the cheaper option)
	If we go for a meal, will the kids meals be included in the 10% discount, or does it only apply to the actual annual passholders.
	I dont speak any French, so how hard is it to sort out the sponsorship form at the gates when we get there?
	And do I have time for someone to sponsor me at this stage (going in 20 days time!).

Thanks in advance


----------



## BONITATIME

• Can I get annual passes for the adults only, and just get the 5 day passes at £72 for the kids? ( I believe the kids annual pass is same price as adult, so this would be the cheaper option)
this would be fine.
• If we go for a meal, will the kids meals be included in the 10% discount, or does it only apply to the actual annual passholders.The discount is for the whole table
• I don’t speak any French, so how hard is it to sort out the sponsorship form at the gates when we get there?I would reccomend buying a day pass in advance and going straight to the Ap office where they will work out the discount for you
• And do I have time for someone to sponsor me at this stage (going in 20 days time!).There is time as all you need is somone to post it to you.


----------



## Cubitus

Lots of questions..! So let's figure this out and get a nice collection of (hopefully helpful) answers.



Shell820810 said:


> •	Can I get annual passes for the adults only, and just get the 5 day passes at £72 for the kids? ( I believe the kids annual pass is same price as adult, so this would be the cheaper option)


There's a "kids AP for free" offer until 30 Sept 2007. It's valid for your little ones up to 7 years. For your 10yo, you might get the 5-day then.


> •	If we go for a meal, will the kids meals be included in the 10% discount, or does it only apply to the actual annual passholders.


Restaurant discounts are always valid for the complete bill of the table, including your kids, friends and everyone else whose bill you pay.


> •	I don’t speak any French, so how hard is it to sort out the sponsorship form at the gates when we get there?
> •	And do I have time for someone to sponsor me at this stage (going in 20 days time!).


No problem at all. You'll probably get the form pre-filled with everything you need (at least I handle it this way) by letter or even e-mail (just print it out and you're done). Then you rush to Disney, buy a temporary AP at the entrance (or just a 1-day ticket which'll getting refunded later). Then walk to the AP office, it's between the main hub and the entry of Discoveryland. Ask for an english-speaking CM; they'll put your name in the 'waiting book' and call you up after a short time. Show them the sponsorship form, they'll know what to do. If your kids are up to 7, then *ask* for the free AP, as it might not be offered by the cast unrequestedly.

After typing this all, I recognized the blue answers above.. oops, didn't see them, but well now I'm gonna post my answers too as theres a little news in them 

Oliver ••••


----------



## Shell820810

Thanks for your replies.  The youngest is 7 already, so I assume it wont be free for her?  Just under 7s?

Is the annual pass office open all day?  we will be arriving at 7pm in the evening, so would it be ok to go in then and get the annual pass?  

Can one adult get both annual passes while the other adult waits outside with the children, or do we need to both buy day passes?

Thanks!


----------



## Cubitus

Shell820810 said:


> The youngest is 7 already, so I assume it wont be free for her?  Just under 7s?



Oh -- you're right. All references I can find say "under 7" not "up to 7". Hard to find the 'official' information on the several Disney sites...



> Is the annual pass office open all day?



It's open 11am to 7pm during the week and 10am to 8pm at the weekends. You might get the temporary annual passport at the counters and have it done permanently the next day then! You should get the 10% discount for the temporary already (not sure, but if not, you'll get it refunded. But always claim the parrainage discount when you buy an AP!).



> Can one adult get both annual passes while the other adult waits outside with the children, or do we need to both buy day passes?


You can do it one after the other, but the physical presence of each AP holder is necessary inside for the photo.

Oliver ••••


----------



## Cubitus

Cubitus said:


> Hard to find the 'official' information on the several (it's really becoming a confusing variety!) Disney sites...


For all of you, and the search engines, here 2 links to the "free AP for kids up to 7 when buying an adult AP" offer from Disney. I had to deeply browse the forums to find it again – the disney pages seem not to be indexed by major search engines (try to search for any exact phrase: there's just no hit for any official Disney site!)

http://offres.disneylandparis.fr/passeport-annuel/non-adherents/k7.xhtml
http://www.disneyland15.com/?s=offers&r=offers&l=fr&c=fr&z=idf&offerId=3#offers

Cheers
Oliver ••••


----------



## Shell820810

Hi

If anyone with knowledge of the process - mine is limited to what I know here! - would like to sponsor me for 2 adult Fantasy passes (they work out at about £87 this way dont they?), then please drop me a PM.

Am going on Sunday 26th August.

Thanks!


----------



## Cyrano

Sent you a PM Shell820810 regarding sponsoring you


----------



## Cubitus

So finally it's all ending up good _:_) (I can't sponsor before september.. just renewed etc...)
Have lots of Disney fun Shelly (?)


----------



## Orion33

It's a fair way off yet but my husband and i are going to buy Dream Passes in May 2008 if anyones is going to run out then and wishes to sponsor us!

Feel free to drop us a pm!

I call this forward planning.....  

Karenx


----------



## Cyrano

Orion33 said:


> I call this forward planning.....
> 
> Karenx


Not half Karen  If we are still looking for sponsors I'd be happy to assist


----------



## mrshindig

My AP runs out in october and i have sponsored noone (sob sob)  I am desperate to get some sponsors on both mine and my gf's.  I have all the forms waiting to be sent out, so PLEASE PM me!!!  

I hope i don't sound too desperate.


----------



## claire.rogers22

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone can help?

Going to Paris on the 2nd September for 6 nights and want to visit disneyland for 4 days with a 12, 4 & 2 year old, is annual passes the best option as I was looking at the hoppers.

Is it true if you sponsor someone else you get an extra 12 months!!!

Thanks

Claire


----------



## Cubitus

claire.rogers22 said:


> Going to Paris on the 2nd September for 6 nights and want to visit disneyland for 4 days with a 12, 4 & 2 year old, is annual passes the best option as I was looking at the hoppers.


For 4 days the Annual Passport is perfect. Especially if you plan to come back in some months again  And, yes, you can sponsor (after 1 month waiting time) _up to_ 3 people to gain _up to_ 12 months extra. (The offer of 12 months for 1 person sponsored ended in March 2007.)

Your 6 year old can get an own AP *for free* (special offer from Disney) when you buy your regular Annual Passport. It was said that this cannot be combined with getting sponsored yourself, but you even can try if you want. At least you should ask for the "kids AP for free" offer as it might not be offered automatically.

Your 2 year old don't need any ticket at all. For him/her it's completely free.

Oliver ••••


----------



## claire.rogers22

Thanks Oliver,

Sorry i'm having a dim day!!

So I can only get a free kids one if i'm not sponsored
in all I'm after 2 adults 2, 4 & 12 year olds. 
I was after one for my 2 year old as shes 3 in December.

Anyone willing to sponsor us,

Claire


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Claire and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Post #163 will be of interest 

I can sponsor if you are still looking


----------



## Cubitus

So you might 

- get a sponsored adult AP for yourself
- get a _maybe sponsored_ adult AP for 12yo connected with free AP for 6yo
- have 2yo entering for free and probably do the sponsoring yourself on your next trip (when your youngest is 3 then)

I don't know if they'll give an AP to a 2yo, but why not? In that case you should of course get two free APs for your little ones (connected with the 2 adults). 

I can't sponsor right now, but am sure you'll find someone who at least gives you the coupons, whether you can use (combine) them or not.

Oliver 


----------



## Cyrano

Cubitus said:


> I don't know if they'll give an AP to a 2yo, but why not?


From experience you will not get an annual passport until they require them at age 3 and above. Under 3's to not require any ticket for park entry. But as Oliver suggests you'll be able to sponsor next year


----------



## cleous

i have only just seenabout AP and have already booked my trip but not payed for it in full till next week , we are going in oct, was wondering if you think we may be able to cancel the park ptickets off my booking thru expedia and if so can anyone sponsor me and my family ,there is 3 adults and 1 child aged 10 , also can you give me very simple advice on how it all works please it seems quite baffling all the diff passes and how you get them 

thanks alot in advance


suzanne


----------



## Cyrano

I can sponsor you Suzanne, but not sure if you will be able to cancel your package tickets. Send me a PM if you want to exchange details


----------



## cleous

thanks for your offer Cyrano, i'll phone them tomorrow and find out for sure if i can take the tickets off the booking 

thanks

suzanne


----------



## mrshindig

PM me if anyone requires sponsorship.  I haven't yet done any and my pass runs out in october   I have forms ready to send out!!


----------



## JulesC44

Hi,

I have been reading this forum for many weeks now but have only got round to joining today!  

My 3 year old son, husband, sister and I are heading off to DLP on 22nd September for 5 nights.

After reading various posts on here I think that we will be best buying AP's.

Am i right in thinking that if we get sponsorship we will get 10% discount on the price?  and we can get a free AP for my 3 year old?

if this is correct then what we plan to do is:

1) Buy a Dream AP for my hubby and get a free dream pass for my son
2) Some kind member from this forum to sponsor me and my sis for Dream AP's for which we will get 10% discount?

IF SO CAN SOMEONE SPONSOR US PLEASE???

Is this the best way to do it?  I believe we have to buy passes at the park?  Should we buy 1 day passes here and get them refunded?  or is it better to buy temp AP at the gate and then go to the office in the park itself?

I have to say thank you for all the info on this forum - if you had asked what i was going to do a few weeks ago I would never even have considered AP's as I didnt even know what they were!!

The members on here seem to know everything worth knowing about DLP!!

Many thanks

Julie


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Julie and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

We can sponsor yourself and your sister 
Sent you details in a PM


----------



## Cubitus

Hey Julie, and welcome, too...

I guess you informed yourself well and do the right decision  You gonna have a magical time!



JulesC44 said:


> Should we buy 1 day passes here and get them refunded?  or is it better to buy temp AP at the gate and then go to the office in the park itself?


It's completely up to you :_-_) *Usually *I'd say "buy APs directly at the entrance"... if you once queued at the cashier, why then getting something that will be refunded anyway! Showing the sponsoring coupons will work without problems there.

I only suggest getting day tickets for those who arrive at the Resort at peak time, with *long queues* at the cashiers. This might apply to you depending of your arrival time on saturday... In this case you can consider to buy at any Disney hotel reception, at the RER counters or several other places shops and places. You should then definitely get the 1-day tickets as the 10% coupons are not working there.

Not to confuse you but to have stated it: There were *rumours* about CMs telling visitors that "refund _and_ 10%" isn't possible and you HAVE to buy the AP at the cashiers. I can definitely tell from own and friends and forum users experiences that the refund thing is an an appropiate way to handle it nevertheless what a CM means to know better  

Once again, have fun! _:_)

Oliver 


----------



## A Small World

JulesC44 said:


> Hi,
> Is this the best way to do it?  I believe we have to buy passes at the park?  Should we buy 1 day passes here and get them refunded?  or is it better to buy temp AP at the gate and then go to the office in the park itself?



We bought the day passes before we went then  could go straight into the park. This meant we didnt have to queue at the entrance and could go and enjoy a couple of rides first.
We then went to the AP office (near entrance to Discoveryland) and got dream passes.
We got money refunded for day tickets and 10% off with sponsorship.


----------



## mrshindig

> Usually I'd say "buy APs directly at the entrance"... if you once queued at the cashier, why then getting something that will be refunded anyway! Showing the sponsoring coupons will work without problems there.



I tried to do this last november, and the cast member at the main entrance had never seen this form before!!  And i had to buy a one day pass and get my refund at the AP office


----------



## ManCityMickey

Hi everyone, we returned from DLP in JUne with 4 Dream AP's, so we can sponsor up to TWELVE people!! If I can be help to anyone, please PM me!


----------



## mrshindig

Hello everyone...... PM me if you need sponsors.  I have the forms ready to go  (We have two passes)


----------



## oreodisney

I've just got an AP so if anyone wants sponsor ship let me know.


----------



## Cubitus

oreodisney said:


> I've just got an AP so if anyone wants sponsor ship let me know.


Remember that you can't sponsor in the first month of having your AP!

Oliver 


----------



## claire.rogers22

Hi Cyrano,

Angela has sponsored one of my family and she mentioned you were going to sponsor another 1 for me its just that I haven't received your form yet.

If you can let me know, as we go on Saturday and would hate you to miss out.

Thanks

Claire


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Claire. Was posted at the weekend but with bank holiday hopefully it will be with you tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## claire.rogers22

Thanks,

I thought it would be that!!!

Claire


----------



## Shell820810

I'm just back and got 4 annual passes.  I am just wondering how it works if I sponsor someone?  I know I have to wait a month or 2 before I can sponsor, but then within what time period do I have to take the completed forms back to Disney to get the free months added to our annual passes?

Thanks


----------



## A Small World

We got passes last month and Im sure it said something on the info we were given about the sponsorship form lasting til Nov. Im hoping it will be extended to give us chance to sponsor people


----------



## disneyangel

Shell820810 said:


> I'm just back and got 4 annual passes.  I am just wondering how it works if I sponsor someone?  I know I have to wait a month or 2 before I can sponsor, but then within what time period do I have to take the completed forms back to Disney to get the free months added to our annual passes?
> 
> Thanks



You can sponsor after having your passport a month and can claim your extension a month before expiry


----------



## Cubitus

Shell820810 said:


> I'm just back and got 4 annual passes.  I am just wondering how it works if I sponsor someone?  I know I have to wait a month or 2 before I can sponsor, but then within what time period do I have to take the completed forms back to Disney to get the free months added to our annual passes?


The written "how-to" on the form (in french, haha) says you should be at the AP office in person at least "in the month before the month of expiration" which is a funny rule (as this can be a limit of 1 day or even 30 days). You're on the safe side with showing up at least 4 weeks before expiration (or earlier of course).

You can either send the form together with your AP the postal way. The earlier you send, the better it will be working, but I know from own and other user's experience that they even manage to handle letters that arrive a week before expiry. Important is that it can be processed within the validity of your AP.

Talking about the form itself, it's foreseeable that there will be a new Parrainage form in November as the actual one will expire then (which just means you can't do new sponsorings after that date probably; the one you already have filled out and stamped will of course be accepted!).

Oliver 


----------



## Cyrano

Just a heads-up if anyone is needing sponsored and would like to get 10% off their annual passport, just send me a PM


----------



## mrshindig

Cyrano said:


> Just a heads-up if anyone is needing sponsored and would like to get 10% off their annual passport, just send me a PM



Likewise


----------



## Shell820810

Hi

I can sponsor 12 annual passes for 10% off each one, for anyone going from end of September.  Just send me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## kevankiki

I am now in a position to sponsor two people, if anyone is interested?


----------



## Lenny

I'm looking for a sponsor.

We'll need someone who can sponsor two people as we will be buying two passes and it will be easier not having to mail forms from and to two different persons.
We'll be buying our passes between Xmas and New Years 2007.

First come, first served...

EDIT: Sponsor found


----------



## Cyrano

Lenny said:


> I'm looking for a sponsor.
> 
> We'll need someone who can sponsor two people as we will be buying two passes and it will be easier not having to mail forms from and to two different persons.
> We'll be buying our passes between Xmas and New Years 2007.
> 
> First come, first served...



Hi Lenny and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Sent you a PM regarding sponsor


----------



## Cyrano

Giving this a bump as there are a few who are looking for sponsors. See previous posts


----------



## mickeymousepal

hi there just if anyone is intrested we can sponser up to 12 people for AP's no pressure as i know these can't be used in conjunction with the free passpport offer for kids of under 7 but if we can help anyone out with 10%discount please let me know i am in no rush as i have until april/may to get enough sponsors but if it can be of any use i will gladly help out


----------



## Celli0905akaFlounder

Well, if anyone else is looking for someone to sponsor them ... no prob. We could also go for nine peeps


----------



## Shizara

I too would appreciate a sponsor.  Could anyone assist with that?


----------



## disneyangel

Sent you a pm Shizara


----------



## lojo

Hi Guys

Hope I'm doing this right (this time)!  I've just registered today and am not too sure of how things work.

We are going to DLP for the first time on 4th December and want to buy four Fantasy APs. (There are six of us but we are going to get one adult Dream AP to get a free child pass and unfortunately can't use sponsorship for that.)

So...... is anyone out there able to sponsor us for the four Fantasy passes?   I promise to send the stamped forms back to you as soon as we get back home.

Thanks in advance

Lucy


----------



## Shell820810

Sent you a PM!



lojo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> Hope I'm doing this right (this time)!  I've just registered today and am not too sure of how things work.
> 
> We are going to DLP for the first time on 4th December and want to buy four Fantasy APs. (There are six of us but we are going to get one adult Dream AP to get a free child pass and unfortunately can't use sponsorship for that.)
> 
> So...... is anyone out there able to sponsor us for the four Fantasy passes?   I promise to send the stamped forms back to you as soon as we get back home.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Lucy


----------



## Cyrano

Shell820810 said:


> Sent you a PM!



Have a look at #163 as you may have to send a PM with your email address in it 
Please note that email addresses and contact details should not be posted in the thread


----------



## lojo

Shell

Thanks for the pm - unfortunately I can't send PMs as I have only just started using the forum.  If you could PM me with an email address - I can email an address that you can post the sponsorships forms to.

Thanks for this - it's much appreciated.

Lucy


----------



## Melcatfish

Just adding that I can now sponsor if anyone is looking to buy an AP with a 10% discount. Just give me a shout or drop me a PM.

Mel
x


----------



## Cyrano

Melcatfish said:


> Just adding that I can now sponsor if anyone is looking to buy an AP with a 10% discount. Just give me a shout or drop me a PM.



Me too


----------



## mrshindig

Cyrano said:


> Me too



me three!!


----------



## kevankiki

mrshindig said:


> me three!!



Me four


----------



## Khufu

I need sponsorshop for 4 people - 2 adults 2 kids, we are going on 8th Oct, but don't have park tickets for first day, so would be purchasing AP on 9th Oct

thanks

*thanks everyone I have got sponsors now*


----------



## kevankiki

You don't say how old your children will be. If they are under 7 then you can get a free annual pass for them with each adult annual pass, however you can't combine this with the 10% discount received by being sponsored.

Have sent you a PM anyway.


----------



## Khufu

kevankiki said:


> You don't say how old your children will be. If they are under 7 then you can get a free annual pass for them with each adult annual pass, however you can't combine this with the 10% discount received by being sponsored.
> 
> Have sent you a PM anyway.



kids are seven (tomorrow!) and ten so I will need to buy them passes, so I believe  I need four sponsorships - *thanks everyone I have got sponsors now*


----------



## Khufu

Khufu said:


> kids are seven (tomorrow!) and ten so I will need to buy them passes, so I believe  I need four sponsorships



I have had a couple of offers of sponsorship but I can't respond as my post count isn't high enough, please supply me with an alternate email in your PM 
thanks


----------



## Cyrano

Khufu said:


> I have had a couple of offers of sponsorship but I can't respond as my post count isn't high enough, please supply me with an alternate email in your PM
> thanks



Can sponsors please post up on the thread so that others know the OP has received an offer. Thank you


----------



## Khufu

Cyrano said:


> Can sponsors please post up on the thread so that others know the OP has received an offer. Thank you



Thanks I am sorted now 

Laura


----------



## Cyrano

Khufu said:


> Thanks I am sorted now
> 
> Laura



I know Laura, that is why I was reminding your sponsors to post up that they are sending you a PM  This will keep the lines of communication clear and transparent.


----------



## Melcatfish

Sorry, I PM'd Laura. First time sponsoring so didn't know I needed to post on here too. Apologies.

Mel
x


----------



## LittleBoo

Hello Everyone,

I am very new to all this so please bear with me.

Can someone enlighten me and tell me exactly how I get sponsored for a Dream AP. My boyfriend and I are planning a trip this new year and i was hoping to get a AP before then without going to the park.

Can anyone help me?

Thanks,
Lindsay


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Lindsay sent you a PM


----------



## aguinnmc

I saw your post where you mentioned that children under 7 get a pass with adult purchase.  Can you please tell me more?!?!?!?!?  We leave Friday and plan to get passes when we arrive.  I was checking for discounts and ran across this thread.  Are we too late to try the sponsorship and/or how can I get the pass for my daughter.

Passes needed:

Two adults (me and spouse)
Child (age 6)
[none needed for 2 yr old]
Two adults (DVC members) - aka my parents
We are also getting two adult 5-ish day passes

Any help would be extremely appreciated!  Thanks so much!  -Amy


----------



## kevankiki

You can't combine AP discount with free passes for under 7s. Therefore, you would probably find that neither you or your spouse would be able to get the discount if you are getting a free child pass.

I am sending you a PM so that you can get 10% off for each of your parents, though they might like to go to the office separately to yourselves, as Disney might consider you a 'group' otherwise.

If you have people with you that are considering buying 5 day passes, then you would probably find that APs are cheaper for them too!

Have a great holiday!


----------



## Cyrano

kevankiki said:


> You can't combine AP discount with free passes for under 7s. Therefore, you would probably find that neither you or your spouse would be able to get the discount if you are getting a free child pass.



Just to add to Annette's post. What we did in the summer was buy 1 adult and 1 child AP. Obviously getting the child under 7 free   Then we said to the CM about buying the other AP's.
If you do it this way Annette should be able to sponsor both your parents and your spouse


----------



## shellyd

PM sent to Amy

Sorry must have missed it by seconds

shelly


----------



## kevankiki

Cyrano said:


> Just to add to Annette's post. What we did in the summer was buy 1 adult and 1 child AP. Obviously getting the child under 7 free   Then we said to the CM about buying the other AP's.
> If you do it this way Annette should be able to sponsor both your parents and your spouse



They are welcome to try, however as I just explained in a PM, I gave my details to someone months ago and they told me they had used them, which means technically one of my 3 'lives' has been used up, but I haven't received a stamped form back yet


----------



## aguinnmc

You guys are awesome!  I can't believe how quickly you got in touch with me.   Thanks to everyone!!!

I am posting this here, because I can't PM and the girls aren't giving me quality computer time right now    I think I understand a little better, but still have a few questions.  I have been scouring the 23 pages of this thread, so maybe these will help someone else too.

1) Does the free AP for child under 7 with adult AP apply to Orlando?

2) Can my parents get the DVC discount for APs and still be sponsored?

3) If the free child pass applies...can I get an AP for me, free one for my daughter...then let my husband get a sponsored one seperately?  Or should we go ahead and get a pass for my two year old...she will be three for our next trip?

-Amy


----------



## kevankiki

Hi again Amy

I will try and address your questions, as best as I can.

1. I am sorry, I know nothing about Florida, but if you are asking if the APs can be used there then I think the answer is a definite no.   

2. I am not sure what DVC is, but I don't think you can combine the sponsorship with any other discount.

3. Your two year old will get in free regardless I think.

Hope there aren't too many 'thinks' there, I am sure someone will e along in a  moment to confirm whether what I have said is right or not.


----------



## Cyrano

aguinnmc said:


> 1) Does the free AP for child under 7 with adult AP apply to Orlando?
> 
> 2) Can my parents get the DVC discount for APs and still be sponsored?



The free AP promotion is specific to Disneyland Paris as the tickets for each park are not inter-changable.

I'm not aware that there is DVC discount on Disneyland Paris AP's. Being able to combine discounts at DLP is not an exact science so better to go prepared for not getting more than one promotion


----------



## Cyrano

Giving this a bump for newer members.

I've still got spaces on sponsor form as have others  

Please post on here that you are looking for a sponsor  The sponsorer will post on this thread that you have been send a PM where you can exchange personal details.


----------



## kevankiki

Thanks Reid

I am still able to sponsor two people too


----------



## Sharon Mouse

I am going to DLP for the first time in 4 weeks. Me and my husband are planning on buying a dream passport and a Fantasy passport, which I would like to be sponsored on. I hope someone can help.
Thanks so much 

WDW 1989, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2006
DL California 2005


----------



## Cyrano

Sharon sent you a PM thanks


----------



## forestangel

hi 

we are of to eurodisney on the 21st October, have been reading about AP,s and i reckon its just to good a deal to ignore 

will need sponsorship for 3 passes and a kindly person to help guide me through the process

thanks in advance

sue


----------



## kevankiki

forestangel said:


> hi
> 
> we are of to eurodisney on the 21st October, have been reading about AP,s and i reckon its just to good a deal to ignore
> 
> will need sponsorship for 3 passes and a kindly person to help guide me through the process
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> sue



I can sponsor 2 more people, so you may need to find someone else for the third, PM sent


----------



## BONITATIME

I could sponser the other one
Pm sent


----------



## Shell820810

I can also sponsor if the others dont work out.

Michelle


----------



## kevankiki

Still able to sponsor two people here, really hoping to find them before my form expires in November!


----------



## *lilouw

I'm able to sponsor four people !


----------



## Cyrano

*lilouw said:


> I'm able to sponsor four people !



So can we, just send a PM  

BTW Hi *lilouw and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

Please have a look at the earlier posts so you know how this works. Good luck


----------



## Janetlow

Hi,

Just reading sponsorship info, what a great deal. I will happily offer sponsorship anyone who needs a sponsor.  Ideally would like to sponsor someone before 2nd week of December as thats when we are visiting to enable validation of the extra months.  If anyone needs sponsoring please pm me.

Janet


----------



## Jezza123

Hi All. New to this site, thanks for all the info regarding DLP.
We're off there for a couple of days next week 25th & 26th,(was last there 15years ago) - and was wondering about purchasing AP's (there will definitely be follow up visits over the next year). We are x2 Adults and x2 kids (6 & 8), so wondered on the best options & sponsorship (have I left it too late?). 
Is my understanding correct that if I bought the passes on the 25th then I couldnt use them on the following day?? 
Andy yes, any offers of sponsorship will be greatly accepted.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## kevankiki

Hi Jezza123 and welcome to the DIS

I think one of your children will be entitled to a free AP, and you won't be able to combine sponsorship with that. Not sure if the other adult and child could be sponsored, maybe someone can confirm this? have sent you a PM anyway


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Jezza123 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here


----------



## DebIreland

*Edited to say: I'm sorted out now, thanks (that was fast!!). *

--------------

Hi everyone,

We've decided to get 5 Fantasy passports for our trip next February (10th). So if anyone (or more than 1 person) could sponsor us that would be great!!! We'll be sure to post the forms back to you promptly once we've had them filled in in DP.

Many thanks,
Deb


----------



## Melcatfish

Have PM'd you Deb

Mel
x


----------



## DebIreland

Thanks Mel! Replied to PM


----------



## Cyrano

DebIreland said:


> So if anyone (or more than 1 person) could sponsor us that would be great!!!


If you are needing any more sponsors just send me a PM


----------



## crim1978

Hi all

I am after some sponders please for this November, there are seven of us going.  I not expecting seven sponders (that would be very greedy) but any help would be appreciated.

Do I need seven different people to sponser or one person with seven sponsers available?

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Shell820810

Sent a PM



crim1978 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am after some sponders please for this November, there are seven of us going.  I not expecting seven sponders (that would be very greedy) but any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Do I need seven different people to sponser or one person with seven sponsers available?
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

crim1978 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am after some sponders please for this November, there are seven of us going.  I not expecting seven sponders (that would be very greedy) but any help would be appreciated.



PM sent


----------



## Janetlow

crim1978 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am after some sponders please for this November, there are seven of us going.  I not expecting seven sponders (that would be very greedy) but any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Do I need seven different people to sponser or one person with seven sponsers available?
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks




Hi I can offer 6 sponsorships.  let me know just pm me


----------



## kevankiki

If you need any more please PM me, Jezza123 never did come back to me  

My form expires around the middle of November though I think, I'm starting to panic now


----------



## crim1978

Hi all

Thank you to Cyrano and Shell, I now have all 7 sponsers that I require.

Thank you also the Janet for the offer.

You are all wonderful people, making the whole thing just a little more magical.

Pixie Dust all round - 30 days to go.


----------



## Shizara

My apologies for not getting back to here sooner.  Finally, after some problems, at last I have a definite date instead of a vague idea.  We are going 13 January 2008.  If someone would sponsor us it really would be appreciated.  I now need to read back over the thread to decide if it is more cost effective to get one Dream pass to use for all the discounts and get a park pass for the other person each time we go rather than 2 Dream passes or if we are better to have 2 of them.


----------



## BONITATIME

Shizara said:


> My apologies for not getting back to here sooner.  Finally, after some problems, at last I have a definite date instead of a vague idea.  We are going 13 January 2008.  If someone would sponsor us it really would be appreciated.  I now need to read back over the thread to decide if it is more cost effective to get one Dream pass to use for all the discounts and get a park pass for the other person each time we go rather than 2 Dream passes or if we are better to have 2 of them.



It depends on how many times you are going. You could get one dream and one fantasy pass. If you are going more than 3 days that would be cheaper.
Pm me if you want sponsoring.


----------



## Janetlow

I Am Happy To Offer Sponsorship To Anyone Who Is Looking To Purchase An Ap.  Please Pm Me


----------



## kevankiki

I am still able to sponsor two people too!

Can anyone clarify if the date on the current form is the date you have to have sponsored people by, or do they mean that you have to have purchased _your_ AP during that time scale.

My French really isn't that good


----------



## Supermum

Hello all

I have just registered here having been pointed my way from the excellent moneysavingexpert website.

I have Travel (Eurostar) and hotel (Explorers) booked for 2 adults and 3 kids for 13-15 December 2007 and was thinking that the annual pass option might be a good idea as we may well be travelling in France next summer too.

I understand that I can save 10% on the annual pass prices by getting sponsorship, but also have read somewhere that I can get a 20% family discount by buying 5 passes together.

*A couple of questions*

Can both discounts be used together?
Do the discounts apply to both The Dream and the Fantasy passes?
Are there any real advantages in going for the Dream passes apart from the lack of restricted dates?
So sorry if these questions have been answered, but this thread is just so long and I am on my lunchbreak!

Would anyone like to sponsor me and briefly explain what I need to do please? 

I have tried to PM someone offering sponsorship (Janetlow), but got an error message saying my post count was too low (?)


----------



## kevankiki

Supermum said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have just registered here having been pointed my way from the excellent moneysavingexpert website.
> 
> I have Travel (Eurostar) and hotel (Explorers) booked for 2 adults and 3 kids for 13-15 December 2007 and was thinking that the annual pass option might be a good idea as we may well be travelling in France next summer too.
> 
> I understand that I can save 10% on the annual pass prices by getting sponsorship, but also have read somewhere that I can get a 20% family discount by buying 5 passes together.
> 
> *A couple of questions*
> 
> Can both discounts be used together?
> Do the discounts apply to both The Dream and the Fantasy passes?
> Are there any real advantages in going for the Dream passes apart from the lack of restricted dates?
> So sorry if these questions have been answered, but this thread is just so long and I am on my lunchbreak!
> 
> Would anyone like to sponsor me and briefly explain what I need to do please?
> 
> I have tried to PM someone offering sponsorship (Janetlow), but got an error message saying my post count was too low (?)



It is true that you can get 20% off if you all live at the same address I believe, however, this discount cannot be combined with the sponsorship one  

If any of your children are under 7 then I understand there is a free pass available with an adult pass, not sure if this can be combined with the family discount, however. I am sure someone will be along soon to clarify this.


----------



## Supermum

My children are aged 5, 7 and 9. Does this mean I could get a free pass of the younger two with two adult passes then? Where could I find out about this please?


----------



## kevankiki

Supermum said:


> My children are aged 5, 7 and 9. Does this mean I could get a free pass of the younger two with two adult passes then? Where could I find out about this please?



Definitely the youngest one, not sure if it's UNDER 7 though. I have seen talk of this on threads around here, it's not advertised, you have to ask for it


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Supermum and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.



Supermum said:


> I have tried to PM someone offering sponsorship (Janetlow), but got an error message saying my post count was too low (?)


Message #163 will be of interest to you regarding the ability to PM. Please have a look at the first post also since personal details should not be included in an public posts.

I'm sure Janetlow will contact you once she sees your post


----------



## A Small World

The free passes are for under 7s. Unfortunately you have to pay for 7 yr olds


----------



## CheekyVikster

Hi all,

We were at DLP in Sept and bought one Dream pass and four Fantasy passes.  If anyone is needing sponsorship we'd be glad to help you out.  We can sponsor 15 people.  Please PM me if you are interested.

Vikki


----------



## Cider

Hi Guys!

I'm a newcomer here.
Planning to visit Paris on Mickey's Birthday!(18th Nov)
I'm going to buy an annual pass at that time.
So, I'm looking for 1 AP Sponsorship.
Could anyone offer me a sponsorship?

I'm living in London.
If available, please send me pm.
thank you!


----------



## kevankiki

PM Sent


----------



## tiggertree

Hi


My wife and I have a dream pass each, so we have six sponsorships available.  Please PM if you need sponsorship.

Kevin


----------



## Cyrano

Cider said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm a newcomer here.


Hi Cider and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Post #163 will be of interest to you along with #1 which reminds you that personal details should only be exchanged by PM


----------



## Janetlow

Hi  Supermum

Have PM you

Janet


----------



## Cider

Thank you for all!

I could find a sponsor.

I'm very happy to join in.
If I have a question, I come here again.


----------



## CheekyVikster

If anyone needs sponsoring please let me know...I can sponsor up to 15 people.

Vikki


----------



## Khufu

I am able to sponsor up to three people, thanks


----------



## kathleena

I can sponsor 2 people.  Please let me know if I can help you out!


----------



## Pooh-chan

I heard that the sponcership scheme has ended.
does anyone know if it is still available?

if it is, would like to have two coupons!


----------



## dgutte

Hi

Not sure if its ended (hope not) but we can sponsor 12 people - its well worth it for you and us (you get a discount, we can potentially get another 12 months free).

Please, anyone who is interested in being sponsored, send me a PM.


----------



## Pooh-chan

hello,, can you send me your e-mail address?
it is actually my friend who wants to have the coupon-
will ask her to send an e-mail to you-
by the way, do you live in the UK?


----------



## dgutte

No problem. I have sent you a PM.

I live on the Costa Blanca in Spain, although posting sponsorship forms etc... to the UK (or wherever) is fine.


----------



## neurotic1

Hi,
We are a family of four and I am hoping someone can sponser us so we can purchase 4 passes a little cheaper.
I would be very greatful if someone could kindly send me the latest forms.
Thanks x


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi neurotic1, welcome to the DIS!  

I'm just moving your post to the Sponsorship thread.


----------



## DLPdaft

Have sent you a pm neurotic1,

Elaine


----------



## Cyrano

Hi neurotic1 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Post #163 will be of interest to you and DLPdaft


----------



## DLPdaft

So do I understand from post 163 that neurotic1 can't read my pm's?
How do we contact each other then?

Help please,

Elaine


----------



## neurotic1

Many thanks DLPdaft I have sent you an email with my details.
Lisa x


----------



## CheekyVikster

Hi,

We are still able to sponsor if anyone is interested...please let me know.

Vikki


----------



## CheekyVikster

Hi,

We are still able to sponsor if anyone is interested...please let me know.

Vikki


----------



## kathleena

I can sponsor two passports.  Please PM if you are interested!


----------



## Cyrano

Lenny said:


> I'm looking for a sponsor.
> 
> We'll need someone who can sponsor two people as we will be buying two passes and it will be easier not having to mail forms from and to two different persons.
> We'll be buying our passes between Xmas and New Years 2007.
> 
> First come, first served...
> 
> EDIT: Sponsor found


I owe Morten an apology. I had forgotten all about this since his trip was not until December.
As we all know we have discovered that AP's that were purchases under the free child deal cannot sponsor.

Therefore he will be looking for a sponsor who can exchange details electronically so that the sponsor form can be filled out without worrying about the postal service


----------



## kathleena

Cyrano said:


> I owe Morten an apology. I had forgotten all about this since his trip was not until December.
> As we all know we have discovered that AP's that were purchases under the free child deal cannot sponsor.
> 
> Therefore he will be looking for a sponsor who can exchange details electronically so that the sponsor form can be filled out without worrying about the postal service



I have all mine scanned and ready to send to someone.  Can you confirm who I should PM please?  You?  Or Lenny?  or someone named Morten?  I can send it tonight if we can rush it along.


----------



## Lenny

No worries, Reid 

Kathleena, I'd like to take you up on your offer. Could you PM me your contact information?


----------



## kathleena

Lenny said:


> No worries, Reid
> 
> Kathleena, I'd like to take you up on your offer. Could you PM me your contact information?



Hi Lenny

I just sent you a PM with my email information.  Glad this is working out for everyone!

Nancy


----------



## finch75

Hello

A reader here rather that a poster - I tend to post on that other UK Disney board  

Anyway, I am going to DLP in the middle of January and am looking for sponsorship of 3 adult annual passes. If anyone would like to sponsor me it would be appreciated.

Happy Christmas!


----------



## CheekyVikster

finch75 said:


> Hello
> 
> A reader here rather that a poster - I tend to post on that other UK Disney board
> 
> Anyway, I am going to DLP in the middle of January and am looking for sponsorship of 3 adult annual passes. If anyone would like to sponsor me it would be appreciated.
> 
> Happy Christmas!




Hi,

We can sponsor you if you are interested.  Let me know!

Vikki


----------



## beanie1

Hi can anyone sponsor me and my hubby travelling on 30th of Dec? or would it be too late now?


----------



## Cyrano

Hi finch75 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## WDW-UK

beanie1 said:


> Hi can anyone sponsor me and my hubby travelling on 30th of Dec? or would it be too late now?



We will be at DLP for the New Year and would be more than happy to sponsor both you and your husband. Please let me know as we could arrange to meet up in the parks.

I need to sponsor 9 people in total to get the benefit of another years pass so if anyone needs a sponsor please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## CheekyVikster

Hi all,

We are still able to sponsor another twelve people if anyone needs sponsorship.  If so, let me know!

Vikki


----------



## Cyrano

Bumping.

Remember folks to reply when sponsoring so that other know and personal details to be exchanged by PM only


----------



## tw4sl

hi everyone

i've just scanned thru a few pages to try and find out more info about this sponsorship thing.. but i still have a few questions to ask!

does the person sponsoring have to post me this form, i take it to DLP to get 10% off my annual pass and then i post it back to the person who sponsored me so that they can get their benefits too?

i will be going to DLP this weekend (sat 5th jan), would it be too late for anyone to sponsor on 2 annual passes, and if it's possible, how do i go about it and what details are needed etc?

thanks


----------



## kevankiki

Sent you a PM


----------



## kathleena

I was organizing my DLRP papers and noticed that the passport sponsorship document has an end date fo Nov 2007?  Did they extend the program?  I couldnt' find any information when I searched.  I hope so as there is still some sponsoring going on here?

Since the brochure is in French, I can't tell if all the sponsoring ends in Nov 2007, or if only the passports that are bought until then can sponsor others.


----------



## bavaria

kathleena, I checked out the new forms in French and they appear to be fine, AND I asked for you very specifically my friend, when I renewed my AP this past November (extension courtesy of Annette/kevankiki and Maleficient Man!)

I extended mid-November and no issues at all. They also confirmed that you should not have any issues either. I was told very specifically that you can mail in the form in the last month of your pass if you cannot make it in person (But I think that we should plan a return trip in person just to renew your AP  )


----------



## kevankiki

bavaria said:


> (But I think that we should plan a return trip in person just to renew your AP  )



That's _exactly_ why we have booked for Easter!


----------



## Shizara

Eeeep.  Time has passed by far too quickly.  We managed to get a booking for 14 January 2008 and I know that isn't far away at all.  At this late time is there anyone who can sponsor 2 adults for annual passes, please?


----------



## CheekyVikster

Shizara said:


> Eeeep.  Time has passed by far too quickly.  We managed to get a booking for 14 January 2008 and I know that isn't far away at all.  At this late time is there anyone who can sponsor 2 adults for annual passes, please?




Sent you a PM.

Vikki


----------



## Rachie B

ok i _think_ i have gotten my head round the annual passes, and the benefits / discounts etc ............

we are a family of 4 ( ch aged 12 & 6)
and will be going for 3 days in Aug 08

was going to do 2 days in the parks @ a cost of £270 ish, for 2 day hoppers

the APs for us 4 are £535 ish ? so by even going just twice during the 12 months it is worth it ,with all the discounts etc ?  

Now, is / will the sponsoring still be happening by then ? and if so how does it actually work

talk me through the process someone please,such a loooooooooong thread and my head hurts now


----------



## CheekyVikster

Hi Rachie B,

I know how you feel - it's such a complicated business!!!

As far as I am aware the sponsoring should still be available in August...I bought my APs in Sept and we have the year to get people to sponsor to claim our extra months.

The process at the park is actually quite simple - if you need sponsoring send me a PM and I can arrange to send you the form and talk you through the process.  

Vikki


----------



## Rachie B

CheekyVikster said:


> Hi Rachie B,
> 
> I know how you feel - it's such a complicated business!!!
> 
> As far as I am aware the sponsoring should still be available in August...I bought my APs in Sept and we have the year to get people to sponsor to claim our extra months.
> 
> The process at the park is actually quite simple - if you need sponsoring send me a PM and I can arrange to send you the form and talk you through the process.
> 
> Vikki



thank you 

will send you a PM now !


----------



## Rachie B

doh ! thanks vickster

it hadnt occured to me that only one of our party need purchase the dream pass, and the other 3 of us fantasy passes !

that would  work out @ £422 !
do i then get 10% off that price ?

what about the 30 blackout days with the fantasy passes ?  
does anyone know what / when they are ?


----------



## A Small World

Rachie B said:


> doh ! thanks vickster
> 
> it hadnt occured to me that only one of our party need purchase the dream pass, and the other 3 of us fantasy passes !
> 
> that would  work out @ £422 !
> do i then get 10% off that price ?
> 
> what about the 30 blackout days with the fantasy passes ?
> does anyone know what / when they are ?



There is a list of blackout days on DLRP magic site. 
The advantage of all having dream APs is it allows you access during EMH even if staying off site- this is the main reason we all opted to get them last summer


----------



## Rachie B

ah,i see

thanks 

doesnt EMH end soon though ?


----------



## tw4sl

Hi everyone

Just wondering if anyone can be so kind and be my 'backup' sponsor to help me and my bf get annual passes?

Kevankiki has offered to sponsor but there maybe some complications which mean I might possibly be refused when I use her details at the ticket booth.

By having another sponsors' details as backup, it means I can still be sponsored even if hers is denied.

I will be going to DLP this weekend (5th to 7th Jan), so I can let you know by Monday night if I have used your details or not.

I hope someone can help!


----------



## A Small World

Rachie B said:


> ah,i see
> 
> thanks
> 
> doesnt EMH end soon though ?



I dont think so- it seems as though its being continued after April as are other 15th celebrations. It mostly seems to be morning though rather than evening


----------



## Rachie B

A Small World said:


> I dont think so- it seems as though its being continued after April as are other 15th celebrations. It mostly seems to be morning though rather than evening



thank you


----------



## DLPdaft

Just to complicate matters further Rachie B -

You might consider one Dream Ap and the others as Fantasy passes after all - as if you book room only, without park tickets, through Disney, with your dream AP you can get from 10% to 30% discount on the price of a Disney onsite hotel. This then gives all of you entitlement to EMH, as you're staying at an onsite hotel.

Elaine


----------



## Rachie B

DLPdaft said:


> Just to complicate matters further Rachie B -
> 
> You might consider one Dream Ap and the others as Fantasy passes after all - as if you book room only, without park tickets, through Disney, with your dream AP you can get from 10% to 30% discount on the price of a Disney onsite hotel. This then gives all of you entitlement to EMH, as you're staying at an onsite hotel.
> 
> Elaine



thank you Elaine,is that ANY onsite hotel ?


----------



## DLPdaft

Yes, all Disney onsite hotels plus the Hotel L'Elysee Val d'Europe - if you stay at any of these hotels your hotel ID allows you access to EMH.

Elaine


----------



## Rachie B

DLPdaft said:


> Yes, all Disney onsite hotels plus the Hotel L'Elysee Val d'Europe - if you stay at any of these hotels your hotel ID allows you access to EMH.
> 
> Elaine



thats fab

thanks so much for your help / advice


----------



## tw4sl

tw4sl said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can be so kind and be my 'backup' sponsor to help me and my bf get annual passes?
> 
> Kevankiki has offered to sponsor but there maybe some complications which mean I might possibly be refused when I use her details at the ticket booth.
> 
> By having another sponsors' details as backup, it means I can still be sponsored even if hers is denied.
> 
> I will be going to DLP this weekend (5th to 7th Jan), so I can let you know by Monday night if I have used your details or not.
> 
> I hope someone can help!



Nobody wants to help me..? i am leaving tomorrow for DLP so not much time left


----------



## AZDisneyDan

I know nothing on how this works, but my wife and I are AP holders so I would be more than happy to help. What would I need to do?


----------



## kevankiki

AZDisneyDan said:


> I know nothing on how this works, but my wife and I are AP holders so I would be more than happy to help. What would I need to do?



Simply PM tw4sl and give them your details, these can then be transferred to a form and used if mine are refused, no promises but it gives tw4sl a back up plan.

The following details are needed for the form:
Nom: (surname)
Prenom: (First name)
Adressse: (Home address)
Pays: UK
Telephone: Home telephone
E-mail: 
Passeport: (type of passport held)
No d'adherent: (AP number)
Date d'expiration du Passeport Annuel: (expiry date)

Hope this helps, and good luck with the trip tw4sl


----------



## vickyssmallworld

Would anyone please please sponsor my family (there are 9 of us) to buy annual passes.  We would be so greatful!  Looking forward to seeing Mickey.  Thanks


----------



## Mamzie

Hello Vicky,

We can sponser you all if possible, as we have 4 passes that we are trying to get extended.

let me know if you need our details and when you are going.

Pm'd you as well.


----------



## Mamzie

Cyrano said:


> I owe Morten an apology. I had forgotten all about this since his trip was not until December.
> As we all know we have discovered that AP's that were purchases under the free child deal cannot sponsor.
> 
> Therefore he will be looking for a sponsor who can exchange details electronically so that the sponsor form can be filled out without worrying about the postal service



Is that the childrens passes that can't sponser please Cyrano?


----------



## Cyrano

Mamzie said:


> Is that the childrens passes that can't sponser please Cyrano?



Just the one's that were part of the free offer for under 7's


----------



## Mamzie

Thanks Cyrano, Just to be sure, Mine and my hubbys can sponser but not the kids ones then.

Is there an updated sponser form anywhere please? I have just been reading pages and pages of this thread and found ones for 2006 and 2007, but not new ones yet.

I have emailed Disney and will post when they reply as well.


----------



## WDW-UK

Weve only had our APs (DW, DD and myself) since August last year and theyve already paid for themselves already, as we managed to squeeze in a great 3 day break over New Year.

However, our last chance this year to go again would be in May and as we need to sponsor 9 people in all I need to get a move on     

I have the forms already to send out, which you will need to take to the AP office when in DLRP. You will then benefit from the 10% discount.

Please PM me with your details and I'll send you the form directly to you.

Thanks in advance


----------



## WDW-UK

Just bumping this thread up.

Anyone need sponsoring...........................PLEASE


----------



## cleoandjosie

Hi, I'd love a sponsorship, but keep getting an error message when I try to send a pm.  I'll try again later.


----------



## mulan1

you have to have a certain post count 5 or 10 i can't remember which, before you can pm so just read and comment on a couple more threads then you should be able to send PMs hope that helps!


----------



## disneyangel

cleoandjosie said:


> Hi, I'd love a sponsorship, but keep getting an error message when I try to send a pm.  I'll try again later.



Welcome to our board  

I'm sure someone will send you a PM soon  . More people tend to be on the boards at night


----------



## Cyrano

cleoandjosie said:


> Hi, I'd love a sponsorship, but keep getting an error message when I try to send a pm.  I'll try again later.



Sent you a PM 

Hi cleoandjosie and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## vickyssmallworld

Can you please sponsor us - we are travelling 23rd July


----------



## Cyrano

vickyssmallworld said:


> Can you please sponsor us - we are travelling 23rd July



Moving this to the sponsor thread


----------



## WDW-UK

Need sponsorship for 9 for 23rd July Please  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can you please sponsor us - we are travelling 23rd July

I've sent you a PM

J


----------



## Sinead

DD and I both have Fantasy APs which expire in August 08 - if that's of any use to anyone requiring sponsorship, just give me a shout


----------



## shellyd

Hi,  My sister and her family are able to sponsor 21  people  if anyone is looking to be sponsored, I said I would help her if possible.
PM if interested.


Thanks

Shellyd


----------



## Cyrano

shellyd said:


> Hi,  My sister and her family are able to sponsor 21  people  if anyone is looking to be sponsored, I said I would help her if possible.



Yikes and I thought I had a lot with 4 spaces to fill


----------



## CheekyVikster

Hi,

We are still able to sponsor 8 people if anyone needs sponsorship.  If so, please let me know!!

Vikki


----------



## lelewala2

Hi,

We will be purchasing two dream annual passports when we go to DLP on 11 Feb 2008.  Please get in touch if you could sponsor us.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

lelewala2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We will be purchasing two dream annual passports when we go to DLP on 11 Feb 2008.  Please get in touch if you could sponsor us.
> 
> Thanks



PM sent

Forgot to add Hi lelewala2 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## Cyrano

Bumping


----------



## debbiebee

Hi - We are off to DLP on 24 march for 4 days.  There is myself, DH, dd age 5 and ds who will be 2 when we are there.  i am looking to buy an AP for myself and get a free passfor DD - so I am looking for sponsorship for DH's AP - think it will be the Fantasy pass as I dont think it would be worth us paying the extra 50 euros for the dream pass.  If anyone is interested in sponsoring us please PM me and let me know what I need to do.  Can you still purcahse a temporary AP at the gate if you are being sponsored and taking advantage of teh free child offer?  Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## DLPdaft

PM sent Debbie 

About buying your passes - you're better to do the 2 transactions completely separately, so you can get the benefit from the free childs pass with yours, and the 10% sponsor discount on your husbands. Otherwise, the CM's may say you can't use the sponsor discount as you're using the childs pass free offer (you can't combine this offer with sponsor discount).

So, you buy your pass and get child's free (yes, you can do this at Guest Services before you enter the park) and then your husband buys his pass and gets his sponsor discount.

Elaine


----------



## Shell820810

I can sponsor.  PM me if you still need it.


----------



## Cyrano

PM sent

I'm sure others with recent experience will chime in but I think you will not be able to combine sponsor and free child promotion.
Therefore you could get DH sponsored. Yourself and 5 year old get adult AP and free child AP, since this is better than the 10%. Your 2 year will not need a passport at all 

Edited : as I see you've already had PM sent so stopped mine


----------



## vickyssmallworld

Is anyone able to sponsor my family please?


----------



## DLPdaft

I can sponsor 2 of your passes - PM sent vicky


----------



## shellyd

vickyssmallworld said:


> Is anyone able to sponsor my family please?



PM sent to vicky


Shellyd


----------



## Orion33

It may be a couple of months off but can anyone with an AP sponsor or do you sponsor someone as yours is due to run out?  If thats the case then My husband and I are going first week of May to buy our APs if anyone wants to sponsor us then!

Also those with shares-do the shares get you  x% off on top of being sponsored or is that being TOO greedy  and you either get your x% as a shareholder OR 10% from being sponsored??

I hope that makes sense!!!


----------



## CheekyVikster

vickyssmallworld said:


> Is anyone able to sponsor my family please?



PM sent Vicky


----------



## CheekyVikster

Orion33 said:


> It may be a couple of months off but can anyone with an AP sponsor or do you sponsor someone as yours is due to run out?  If thats the case then My husband and I are going first week of May to buy our APs if anyone wants to sponsor us then!
> 
> Also those with shares-do the shares get you  x% off on top of being sponsored or is that being TOO greedy  and you either get your x% as a shareholder OR 10% from being sponsored??
> 
> I hope that makes sense!!!





Hi Orion33,

I've sent you a PM re sponsorship.

Not a 100% sure about the shareholders discount but I don't think you can get both discounts...think it's one or the other.  I'm sure other people on the board will be able to confirm this though.

Vikki


----------



## queenonline

We have two annual passes and would be happy to sponsor someone, please PM me if you need sponsorship.


----------



## finch75

We can sponsor up to 9 people if you are going after 21st Feb. PM me if you would like sponsorship


----------



## *lilouw

I can sponsor up 5 people but it must be before the 8th of March, so...


----------



## crim1978

Hi

We can sponsor two plus we have a family AP, so I guess we can sponsor a family or another five people so seven in total???

Not sure how that works but I can potentially sponsor up to seven people.

PM me if required, thanks.

Chris


----------



## Booknut

Hi everyone, can someone please sponsor us for 2 passes?  I'd like a Dream pass and DH would like a fantasy pass.  Our DD is a baby so luckily she goes for free!

Thanks!


----------



## karenmoloney

Booknut, PM sent


----------



## thewestfive

hello

we have 4 adult and 1 child annual pasports so i guess that we can sponsor 5 people. i have no idea where to get forms from but am willing to find out

thanks


----------



## mickeymousepal

Hi there we can sponsor up to 6 passports if we can help anyone drop me a pm i have forms and that here to sent to whoever needs them .....no pressure just if i can help anyone get a 10%discount,

mine expire in june so really i could only sponsor anyone going between now and the 1st week in june ....just so i don't waste anyones time i am sure there will be plenty of offers to sponsor you if you are going later in the year though ....so don't despair


----------



## queenonline

hi, anyone out there need sponsorship for an annual pass - we can sponsor 6 people.


----------



## Booknut

Hi, me again!  

I think I understand the sponsorship better now, we're looking for someone to sponsor us for 2 passes, one Dream and one Fantasy, we're going 3 July so if this fit in with your passes please let me know, thanks!!


----------



## finch75

PM sent to Booknut


----------



## jswoodard

We're traveling to DLP in March but are using DVC points to stay so we've already paid for our length of stay passes. We're hoping to upgrade the passes to AP's when we get there but not sure if that will work or not. If we can, we'd love the discount of being sponsored. Also, we're US residents, which adds another kink to the sponsorship thing, I suspect.

Anyone know if this will work for us? If anyone is willing to give it a try, we have a family of four (2 kid/2 adults). Thanks!


----------



## A Small World

I dont think being American would be a problem but if you have length of saty passes bought as part of a package you cant upgrade them to AP. We tried this last Easter but wouldnt have got any money back on what we had already spent.
If the passes have been bought seperatly- not part of package then you can usually get 1 day refunded

Were you wanting to get the AP in order to return again (if so it might be worth waiting til your next visit and not buying passes then just AP when you get there) or just to get the discounts (in which case one person could get AP so you wont lose out so much)

We did a lot of sums around this last Easter- looking at whether it was worth getting APs and losing out on money back but decided even getting 1 AP to use for discounts wasnt worth it for us so waited til our next visit to get them


----------



## ruthiebabie

Passes that come as part of a package have the word "forfait"on the back and have no residual value. These cannot be upgraded as they have no value to trade in. Tickets that are bought independently should have a price value on the back and this value can be upgraded. But it declines on a sliding scale. On day 1 if you upgrade its worth face value. On day 2 this value reduces. 

Therefore you need to take your ticket and upgrade on day 1 to get the full value.


----------



## CheekyVikster

Hi all,

We are able to sponsor six people if anyone requires sponsorship. Please let me know if you are interested.

Vikki x


----------



## MinnieMouse73

Hi, I'd like sponsorship please but we only need it for one pass   We're planning to get one adult pass with free child, then one more adult pass so it's just that one tht can be sponsored isn't it?

We're going at the end of March.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

MinnieMouse73 said:


> Hi, I'd like sponsorship please but we only need it for one pass   We're planning to get one adult pass with free child, then one more adult pass so it's just that one tht can be sponsored isn't it?
> 
> We're going at the end of March.
> 
> Thanks



PM sent


----------



## jones721

Hi, we have 5 adult annual passes which expire in August. If anyone wants sponsoring and 10% off their new APs, please send me a message.
Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## shellyd

Hi,   We are able to sponsor 18   people if anyone is looking to be sponsored,  
PM if interested.


Thanks

Shellyd


----------



## A Small World

We are hoping to sponsor our son when we go in 2 weeks but can someone remind me can I still use the old form which we were given which expired in November or is there a new form. I seem to remember someone posting a link to be able to download a new form but I cant find it.

We can also sponsor 8 more people - APs run out mid July


----------



## sduffield

Just a quick question (I've tried doing a search but can't seem to find the info).

If you have a Fantasy pass, can you still sponsor other people?


----------



## Cyrano

sduffield said:


> Just a quick question (I've tried doing a search but can't seem to find the info).
> 
> If you have a Fantasy pass, can you still sponsor other people?



In a word "yes"


----------



## shellyd

A Small World said:


> We are hoping to sponsor our son when we go in 2 weeks but can someone remind me can I still use the old form which we were given which expired in November or is there a new form. I seem to remember someone posting a link to be able to download a new form but I cant find it.
> 
> We can also sponsor 8 more people - APs run out mid July





http://idf-offres.disneylandparis.fr/FR/FR/Local/Images/bon-parrainage.pdf

Hope the link works.

Shellyd


----------



## A Small World

Thanks thats great


----------



## TracyK

There will be 4 adults in our party and we are going in August.  Is it too early to ask for sponsorship? 

Once we are Annual Passholders how soon can we sponsor others and how many people can each passholder sponsor?  Thanks  

Tracy


----------



## Cyrano

TracyK said:


> There will be 4 adults in our party and we are going in August.  Is it too early to ask for sponsorship?
> 
> Once we are Annual Passholders how soon can we sponsor others and how many people can each passholder sponsor?  Thanks
> 
> Tracy



No it is not to early as I'm sure someone will offer.

Once you have held your AP for 1 month you can sponsor up to 3 people each  

If you have other questions about APs just start a new thread


----------



## TracyK

Thanks  What a fantastic scheme.  Am I right in thinking that if you sponsor three people that this increases your own AP by 12 months?

Tracy


----------



## DLPdaft

Pm'd you about sponsoring your APs Tracy.

Yes, you're right, you can start sponsoring others with your AP one month after you get it, and if you sponsor 3 more people, you can extend your AP for a further 12 months.

Elaine


----------



## TracyK

There are 4 of us going in August, please send a PM if you can sponsor us.  Ideally I would like us all to be sponsored together but if not then can anybody sponsor 2 of us as I have had an offer for 2 already.  Thanks  

Tracy


----------



## finch75

Pm'd TracyK


----------



## Cuthbert1969

4 of us are going next month. Please send a PM if you can sponsor any or all of us. Thanks.

Cuthbert


----------



## Cyrano

Cuthbert1969 said:


> 4 of us are going next month. Please send a PM if you can sponsor any or all of us. Thanks.
> 
> Cuthbert



PM sent


----------



## Cuthbert1969

Thanks - I'll contact you as instructed.

Cuthbert


----------



## shellyd

(Bump)  



Hi, We are able to sponsor 16    people if anyone is looking to be sponsored, 
PM if interested.


Thanks

Shellyd


----------



## rrayvic

hi everyone just to let you know that we are able to sponsor up to 12 people for passports ,our passports run out end of june if we can help then just message me and i will get back to you thanks ,oh and we got more than our moneys worth out of the passports they worth it even only used once..

vicki and clan xxxx


----------



## giorgio1712

Me and my brother are going at the end of June would anyone who knows how, be willing to sponsor us for our Dream AP's? Thank you in advance!


----------



## rrayvic

hi there i sent you a pm but not sure i it went through ok but i will be happy to sponsor you if you check your messages to see if it was sent ok talk soon..

love vicki xxx


----------



## Cyrano

Hi giorgio1712 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Have a look at the beginning of this thread; if you have not done so already,  so you are more familiar with how this works 

As your post count is low you will not be able to PM a reply. I've therefore contacted Vikki who I'm sure will be in touch.


----------



## tiggertree

hello me and my wife are looking to sponsor 6 people before the 3rd of July.  Let me know if this could help.

Kevin


----------



## DebIreland

We can sponsor 12 people if anyone's interested.

Deb,


----------



## A Small World

I thought you couldnt sponsor if your pass had been renewed for free - so really you are buying a new AP every 2 yrs and getting a free one in between (hopefully)

We can sponsor 8 people


----------



## besj

Hi!
I found this great forum by Google. I and my family has been to DLP twice (2004 and 2007) staying at Davy Crocket Ranch. This year I have done some more research and found out we should buy annual passes and stay for a week at Citéa with the intention of visiting DLP again in June 2009 (or earlier). Therefore I am looking for someone to sponsor four adults (my kids are 15 and 17). 
I have not PMed any of the earlier posters as I am not allowed to PM before making a post (I think I received that message earlier). 
Also would anyone have any idea of which days are blocked 2008 in the cheaper Annual Pass?
Thank's in advance!


----------



## DLPdaft

PM sent besj -

As for the restrictions on APs, this link will tell you what you need to know -

http://www.dlrpmagic.com/calendar/annual-passport-restrictions/

Elaine


----------



## Cyrano

Hi besj and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

As you have picked up you'll not be able to PM until your post count is a bit higher


----------



## besj

Thank you for your warm welcome. After reading a lot in the forum I can only say that I know you are nice people!  
Also the rules seem very simple to follow 
I am looking forward to share knowledge, experience and memories of Disneyland!


----------



## sduffield

We can sponsor 9 people as we have 1xDream and 2xFantasy. Anyone that requires sponsoring PM me.


----------



## DLPdaft

Bumped for lee1  .

Elaine


----------



## Cyrano

Dear all, we have found ourselves still needing 3 sponsors. If you are going before July and want to benefit from getting 10% off the price of your AP as well as helping us out. Then please send me a PM along with posting on here


----------



## Disney owl

Bump


----------



## A Small World

Bump - we are still able to sponsor up to 8 people if anyone is going before July


----------



## AKB146

Sorry, just joined but haven't posted enough to PM anyone - 

I'm looking for sponsorship for 2 Dream Passes for my son and I. We are going from 25th May 2008 for a week. I was looking at getting a 4 day pass but have figured that it's not much more expensive to get an annual pass seeing as car parking is included.
Any hints and tips you can give me would be gratefully received too - this is my first time to any Disney place and I'm having trouble taking it all in.

Many thanks,
Ailsa


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi,

I've pm'd you  .

Elaine


----------



## AKB146

Many thanks Elaine - I tried to PM you back but still don't have enough posts to be allowed to PM you back!
Maybe I should post this reply 8 more times to qualify?!

Perhaps if you can PM me your address I can post you a SAE for the forms?

My son is 8 so no free pass unfortunately!
I was thinking I needed 2 Dream Passes as I want to go again on days that are blocked out (Aug Bank Holiday and Oct half term).
Can I be cheeky and ask for a bit of guidance in what to do next? 
How I understand it is I pay for a day's entrance at the gate of DLP and then go the to Annual Pass office, submit the form you send me, buy the pass getting the day ticket refunded. When I come back I then send something to you proving that you sponsored me so you can get free months?

Then we can go 365 days, use discounts, free parking etc and do we get the Magic Hours too? Are there other benefits with it? We plan to camp each visit but would stay in hotels at Christmas etc only I  can't seem to find info on those  - all prices seem to include park passes too.

Many thanks,
Ailsa


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Ailsa and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

I've sent you a PM


----------



## A Small World

AKB146 said:


> Many thanks Elaine - I tried to PM you back but still don't have enough posts to be allowed to PM you back!
> Maybe I should post this reply 8 more times to qualify?!
> 
> Perhaps if you can PM me your address I can post you a SAE for the forms?
> 
> My son is 8 so no free pass unfortunately!
> I was thinking I needed 2 Dream Passes as I want to go again on days that are blocked out (Aug Bank Holiday and Oct half term).
> Can I be cheeky and ask for a bit of guidance in what to do next?
> How I understand it is I pay for a day's entrance at the gate of DLP and then go the to Annual Pass office, submit the form you send me, buy the pass getting the day ticket refunded. When I come back I then send something to you proving that you sponsored me so you can get free months?
> 
> Then we can go 365 days, use discounts, free parking etc and do we get the Magic Hours too? Are there other benefits with it? We plan to camp each visit but would stay in hotels at Christmas etc only I  can't seem to find info on those  - all prices seem to include park passes too.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Ailsa



Yes thats right- the other way is to go straight to the AP office at the entrance pay there and they will give you a temp pass but you still need to go to AP office to exchange it . 
We bought the day passes but got them before we went to save queuing at the gate- think you can get them from Disney store.

With dream pass it gives you EMH, 365 days, free parking at any hotel as well as main carpark (except Disneyland hotel) - most of us park at New York as it is the nearest.

Once you have your AP you can phone the booking line and they will give you a price for room only at the hotels or you can stay at one of the offsite hotels without tickets (Holiday Inn, Explorers, Dream castle and Kyriad are very close)

Welcome and keep posting then you'll be able to PM soon


----------



## AKB146

Many thanks for the advice and assistance - it's much appreciated!
There seems to be so much to know that I'm really grateful for all the help. I think my son is going to love the place and want to go back a lot so an annual pass seems the way to go. But then I worry that he won't want to visit more than once - some people I've spoken to have said "you can do DLP in 2 days - 4 days is overkill" like it's a competition to get round as fast as possible.
Is there enough to do to keep an 8 year old entertained for more than one visit? I am lucky in that he is a kid who is still excited by things and not like some of his friends who glance at wonders of the world and say "yeah, s'alright I s'pose".
Sorry for all the questions but I have limited finances and want to get best value for my money and need to make sure DLP is right for us.
Many thanks,
A


----------



## Cyrano

AKB146 said:


> Many thanks Elaine - I tried to PM you back but still don't have enough posts to be allowed to PM you back!
> Maybe I should post this reply 8 more times to qualify?!



Duplicate posts get deleted  
Best to join in on other discussions as an active member


----------



## AKB146

I figured they would be  but it's nice to see these boards are moderated! I'm half way to 10 posts now!


----------



## harwood

My family are going to DLP at the end of May. We need sponsorship for the Fantasy passes we will be buying. Does anybody know if they still do a free child for under 7?. If not we will be purchasing 4 passes. I have never used this method of communicating before. If you can sponsor me how do I get in touch with you?

Rachael


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi Rachel,

Yes, up until September 08, certainly when you are there in May, you can get a free annual pass for a child aged under 7, when you buy an adult pass. 

You can't combine sponsorship with the childs free pass offer, but if one of your children is aged 7 or over, or under 3 (and therefore not eligible for the free childs pass offer) you could still use sponsorship for discount on 1 or 2 passes.

If you let the members here know how many passes you will need sponsored, I'm sure someone will PM you with their information.

Elaine


----------



## Cyrano

harwood said:


> If you can sponsor me how do I get in touch with you?
> 
> Rachael


Hi Rachael and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

I've sent you a PM


----------



## harwood

Thanks for the info . I therefore need sponsorship for 2 passes. I have just 1 child under 7 so would buy a non discounted pass to claim this. Is there any body who can sponsor me. By the way what is a pm? Its probably obvious but like I said I have never used these sites before!

Rachael


----------



## Cyrano

harwood said:


> Is there any body who can sponsor me. By the way what is a pm? Its probably obvious but like I said I have never used these sites before!


Private Mail (PM). When you log into the DIS you'll get a pop up window and can either open a new screen or replace the board screen with a message.

I've sent you a PM. If you also look at the top of the board on the righthand side you'll see a welcome harwood. Last time visited and a Private Messages tab. Click this


----------



## shellyd

Hi PM sent to Harwood  

shellyd


----------



## A Small World

bump


----------



## shellyd

Hi, just to let you know I can still sponsor 7   people PM if needed.

Thank-you

Shellyd


----------



## twelvepack

Hi everyone
 Can anybody help me with sponsorship (new to all this so not really sure how sponsorship works) for annual passes
are travelling to Disneyland Paris on 26th May 08
There are 4 Adults 3 children Ages 13,7 &6 yrs) and 1 infant
looking for some advice on sponsorship and possible sponsors

thank you for help in advance


----------



## tennisfan

twelvepack said:


> Hi everyone
> Can anybody help me with sponsorship (new to all this so not really sure how sponsorship works) for annual passes
> are travelling to Disneyland Paris on 26th May 08
> There are 4 Adults 3 children Ages 13,7 &6 yrs) and 1 infant
> looking for some advice on sponsorship and possible sponsors
> 
> thank you for help in advance




Welcome to the boards Feel free to ask any questions, there should someone who can answer it 

You'll find sponsorship info in this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1104480


----------



## Cyrano

Hi twelvepack and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

I've sent you a PM


----------



## shellyd

twelvepack said:


> Hi everyone
> Can anybody help me with sponsorship (new to all this so not really sure how sponsorship works) for annual passes
> are travelling to Disneyland Paris on 26th May 08
> There are 4 Adults 3 children Ages 13,7 &6 yrs) and 1 infant
> looking for some advice on sponsorship and possible sponsors
> 
> thank you for help in advance




Hi, I am able to sponsor you if still needed, I will send you a PM with my private email.I think you will need 5 sponsors (I can provide these) as your 6 year old will go free with one of the adults.

Thanks
Shelly


----------



## harpie

Hubby and I are happy to sponsor 6 people (ours don't expire til next march)


----------



## twelvepack

Thanks everyone for your help
have now got sponorship for tickets


----------



## markpsych

Hi all, 

We've been visiting DLRP a couple of a times a year, for the last several years, and think the Francilien passports might save us a little money.

I spoke to the passport office via telephone about a week ago, and I'm hoping the application forms will arrive soon. 

We are 3 adults, and 3 children ages 4, 8 and 9, so I believe the youngest gets hers free at the moment?

Would love to go in July this year, but not sure if we'll have time to sort the passports out?

Would be grateful for any advice generally, and sponsorship if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Cyrano

Hi markpsych and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

DD's AP runs out on 11th July so if you are going around that time we may be able to sponsor 1 of you 

You can buy your AP's at the gate, although Francilien cannot be used on day 2 + 3 once activated. Fantasy is cheaper than the Dream AP so may be what you are loooking for.

PM sent


----------



## markpsych

Thanks for the kind offer Cyrano, and I may email you later when I'm back from work.

Perhaps purchasing them at the gate would be a safer option in view of the application forms (and my limited understanding of french), and the time scale.

We've opted for the francilien, because I don't think we'd save much with the others, and we're unlikely to go more than twice a year (probably once in july, and once in march when it's much cheaper).

Perhaps we could book travel, bed & breakfast at the Davey Crockett, buy the passes on the 1st day, do somthing different for the 1st couple of days, and then finish off in the park when the passes are activated?


----------



## av_raje

I am planning to take my family (husband, kids age 4 and 2) to DLP in august.
A few questions from me. Appreciate any help.

Is the Buy adult passport get child passport free offer still available? I cannot see in the prices page of their website.

If that is the case we will need one sponsor, is that right? In which case can any one sponsor us.

If we become passport holders and if we eventually sponsor others, please can anyone tell me what the benefits are? 

Sorry for all the questions. Totally new to holidaying


----------



## DLPdaft

I've pm'd you av_raje  ,

Elaine


----------



## av_raje

Hi thank you DLPDaft.

Please PM me with you email address so that I can give my email address to you. You can contact me by email when your forms are ready. This is because I dont visit this site often to read PMs.

Can't beleive the lengthy reply I typed for you cannot be sent 

Thanks for all the info and offer to sponsor.

Cheers


----------



## Ware Bears

Welcome to the DIS, av_raje 


av_raje said:


> Can't beleive the lengthy reply I typed for you cannot be sent


You have to have a post count of 10 before you can PM other DISers, it's a safety precaution.  Why not join in some of the other threads, we're a friendly crowd on here  and it'll help you get the most out of your holiday.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi av_raje and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## spretz

Hi,

I'm looking for Sponsorship for 2 AP's. I'm going with my family on 1st June, and staying up the road at a campsite for week.

So thinking of doing buy 1 get 1 free for me and child aged 4. And then AP's for my wife and daughter (aged 7). Also thinking that Francillien will be best as will go Sunday, Wednesday, Friday, unless anyone has any other ideas for the best deal.

Spretz


----------



## SandraVB79

I pmd you!


----------



## spretz

Thanks Sandra, 

Any chance you can email me, until my post count increases.

Spretz


----------



## Cyrano

I can sponsor 1 AP 
Sent a PM


----------



## SandraVB79

I sent you an email


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Im going in September.
Anyone fancy sponsering me  please


----------



## A Small World

Bump.

We can sponsor up to 8 people who are going before mid July. 

(Even sponsoring one or two people would be good to be able to renew at least 1 AP. )


----------



## lojo

We can sponsor up to 15 people.  PM me with an email address that I can forward the forms to.  We need to get the forms back by end of October at the latest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shell820810

I can also sponsor anyone that is going before the end of July.

Do you think it is worth putting a list of available sponsors on the front page and the date their passes are up for renewal on the first page, and ask people to contact them in order, depending on when they are going.  Or maybe it would get confusing?

Just isnt much point someone whose pass runs out next March sponsoring people who are going next month, when there are people whose run out in June/July etc and still need to sponsor.


----------



## Cyrano

Shell820810 said:


> Do you think it is worth putting a list of available sponsors on the front page and the date their passes are up for renewal on the first page, and ask people to contact them in order, depending on when they are going.  Or maybe it would get confusing?.


I've moved this point and my reply to another thread


----------



## Cyrano

If anyone is going before the first week in July we have space for another sponsor 
Send me a PM if you can use this


----------



## britchic4

We can sponsor up to 6 people. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Parkers5

lojo said:


> We can sponsor up to 15 people.  PM me with an email address that I can forward the forms to.  We need to get the forms back by end of October at the latest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Hi- we are a family of five going to Disney Paris the first week of September.  Are you still sponsoring Annual Passports?  My email is not able to be posted as I am new. Thanks.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Parkers5 and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## lojo

Thanks for the PM Reid - but I must admit you startled me, I clicked the read PM icon with the same trepidation I used to approach the headmaster's office!  (Don't get many PMs - especially from moderators).

Parkers5 - I've PM'd you with email details etc.  As I mentioned there - if you have children under three, they are free, and if you have children between 3 and 7, each of them could get a free passport for each adult passport purchased.  Unfortunately, you can't combine this offer with sponsorship.  I think however you can combine sponsorship with the family of five discount offer.  Keep me right, vigilant fellow disers  .


----------



## Cyrano

lojo said:


> Thanks for the PM Reid - but I must admit you startled me, I clicked the read PM icon with the same trepidation I used to approach the headmaster's office!  (Don't get many PMs - especially from moderators).


sorry for startling you. Hopefully my suggestion help you get a sponsor


----------



## A Small World

Just bumping this again -

We can sponsor up to 8 people going before July but would be happy if we could sponsor 2  so we can at least renew 1 AP


----------



## MinnieMouse73

We are going on 27th July and would like sponsorship for one AP please (sorry it's only one, we are planning to buy one full price so we can get the free child pass!).


----------



## shellyd

MinnieMouse73 said:


> We are going on 27th July and would like sponsorship for one AP please (sorry it's only one, we are planning to buy one full price so we can get the free child pass!).




pm sent
Shellyd


----------



## dianewal

Hi
I am interested in getting francilien passports for my family (4 of us - 2 adults / 2 children) for our visit to DLP in August. Reading through the threads here it seems that if one of you kind people were to sponsor us then we would get a 10% discount on the 89 euros per passport price? Would any of you be interested in doing this and how would I go about it?
Many thanks in advance for your help.
Di


----------



## shellyd

dianewal said:


> Hi
> I am interested in getting francilien passports for my family (4 of us - 2 adults / 2 children) for our visit to DLP in August. Reading through the threads here it seems that if one of you kind people were to sponsor us then we would get a 10% discount on the 89 euros per passport price? Would any of you be interested in doing this and how would I go about it?
> Many thanks in advance for your help.
> Di




PM sent 

Shellyd


----------



## dianewal

Hi Shellyd

I've sent a reply to your email address. Many thanks for your help. Di


----------



## dawnie79

I can offer 3 sponerships for before end of july thats when pass runs out

and another 3 still got 10 months

Just email me 

Kind regards

Dawn


----------



## salandbri

We can sponsor upto 15 people any when over the next few months. Our current passes run to early next year. 

PM me if interested

Thanks

Brian


----------



## ghockley1981

Hi, i'll be buying two annual passes in the 2nd week of September if anyone can offer sponsorship for then just contact me.

First come first served, not sure what I have to do exactly, but if it's filling in a form and handing it in im sure i can't go too wrong!


----------



## finch75

pm sent


----------



## Cyrano

Hi dianewal and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## Jukeboxs

I will be buying 3 Annual Passports (or 4, depending on if our 6 year-old duaghter needs to buy one) on Wednesday morning (i.e. in 3 days, on 25th June) at DLP.  We are flying over on Tuesday afternoon and staying at DLP until Saturday.

Not sure how this all works, and I realise I am late in finding this Forum, but if I can help anyone out with sponsorship (or vice versA), then I am more than happy to do so.  I shall have access to a fax machine at work on Monday if forms need to be exchanged.

Thanks!


----------



## A Small World

sent you a pm


----------



## Booknut

Hi, we're going 2 September and will be buying 2 annual passes, one dream, one fantasy.  Please PM me if you would like to sponsor us, thanks


----------



## salandbri

PM Sent


----------



## ap156

Hi All,

We have 5 APs expiring towards the end of August. Happy to sponsor anyone before then as replacing them all is a tad expensive.

Thanks in advance!

Andy


----------



## Numpty

Looking for a sponser for 1 pass(i think???) we need to get 2 adults and child passes, does one adult pass have to be full price to get the free child one?

thankx numpty x


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Numpty and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

If you post when you are going that will help others since you'll need a sponsor who's own pass expires later.

Yes, you do need to pay for a full adult AP to get a child AP free


----------



## salandbri

Numpty said:


> Looking for a sponser for 1 pass(i think???) we need to get 2 adults and child passes, does one adult pass have to be full price to get the free child one?
> 
> thankx numpty x



We can sponsor you - PM sent


----------



## silverka2002

We're going at end of July (oooh that's now the end of this month!!)
We are 3 adults and 1 child. Been looking into getting AP's as I really would like to go again next April for my 40th.

Sorry for sounding dull but if I get sponsors, we will all get 10% off the cost of the passes?

I've bought tickets already 2 x 1 day hoppers for the 4 of us (enabling us 2 days entry) So can I get the cost of 1 day ticket each refunded off the cost of the AP's, is this on top of the 10%. I can always sell the spare tickets when we get home.

I assume you can pay for the AP's by credit card when you get there?

Last question ............. DD is 11 so is classed as a child. She will be 12 in December. Will she still be able to use the child AP after her birthday? How will they know, unless they ask for proof of age?

I'd like some sponsors please but please bear in mind we are still making our mind up whether we will buy them.

Thanks


----------



## Orion33

I've PM'd you!


----------



## silverka2002

Orion33 said:


> I've PM'd you!



And I've replied


----------



## ap156

Hi Numpty and Silverka2002,

Happy to sponsor you - can't PM you as haven't posted the minumum number required yet. If interested let me know,

Rgds

Andy


----------



## silverka2002

ap156 said:


> Hi Numpty and Silverka2002,
> 
> Happy to sponsor you - can't PM you as haven't posted the minumum number required yet. If interested let me know,
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Andy



Thanks for the offer Andy but we're sorted now thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

Bumped for FionaG.


----------



## Celli0905akaFlounder

We're looking for someone who wants to get a Dream Pass for 50% off the original price  Pls PM me.

Cheers,
Flounder


----------



## angel girl

Hi there

If anyone out there is looking to sponsor someone, we are a family of 4 (2A, 2C age 8 & 6) who are travelling to France in next couple of weeks and would like to buy annual passes. Is anyone interested in sponsoring us??

Thanks!


----------



## A Small World

angel girl said:


> Hi there
> 
> If anyone out there is looking to sponsor someone, we are a family of 4 (2A, 2C age 8 & 6) who are travelling to France in next couple of weeks and would like to buy annual passes. Is anyone interested in sponsoring us??
> 
> Thanks!



sent you a pm


----------



## salandbri

PM sent to Angel Girl with email address as you will not be able to PM back as new member

Under 7 will get free AP - so will only need sponsorship for 8 year old and 1 adult


----------



## angel girl

Thanks for the really quick responses, will email you back.

What a great site!


----------



## ap156

Hi,

Happy to sponsor you if you're not already sorted. Can do both of you as have 5 AP's. Let me know - can't PM as not posted the minimum number of posts as yet! Have a good time when you go!

Rgds

A


----------



## nicbal333

ap156 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to sponsor you if you're not already sorted. Can do both of you as have 5 AP's. Let me know - can't PM as not posted the minimum number of posts as yet! Have a good time when you go!
> 
> Rgds
> 
> A


I am interested in getting Fantasy passports for my family (4 of us - 2 adults / 2 children (9 and 11 years old) for our visit to DLP at begining of August. Reading through the threads here it seems that if one of you kind people were to sponsor us then we would get a 10% discount on the 129 euros per passport price? Would any of you be interested in doing this and how would I go about it?
Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## salandbri

PM sent to nicbal333


----------



## Dollyrar

Hi! I have just booked to go 22-25 of August this year! I've payed for Santa Fe without park tickets, and will be buying two adult annual passes while we are there. 
If any kind soul has 2 sponsorship spots available, then I would be thrilled!  
Thanks guys!


----------



## finch75

PM sent!


----------



## ap156

Happy to do so - PM with you.

Rgds

A


----------



## nicbal333

ap156 said:


> Happy to do so - PM with you.
> 
> Rgds
> 
> A


Thanks for your offer, Andy !
I accepted !
Only one question : If you will also sponsor dollyrar it's possible  to have trouble when try to buy AP due to big amount of person sponsored by you ?


Have a nice day,
Nic


----------



## ap156

Hi Nicbal33 - have 5 Ap's to spread across so not an issue.

Rgds

A


----------



## gresty

Did my first trip to DLP last October and had an excellent time with the family.

I now want to make it more of a regular holiday so I thought an annual pass would be the ideal option.

I'm interested in getting Fantasy passports for the family (2 adults / 1 child (4 yrs old).  2nd child is under 3.

Anyone willing to sponsor?  Is the process straight forward?


----------



## ap156

PM sent to you.


----------



## Dollyrar

Hi, I have accepted Finch75's very kind offer, but thanks again Andy!


----------



## nicbal333

ap156 said:


> Hi Nicbal33 - have 5 Ap's to spread across so not an issue.
> 
> Rgds
> 
> A


Hi Andy,

I'm waiting for your offer but...nothing I received !? I tried to contact you on mail but again ... this message apear : "This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification
Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:ap156's mail "
So, could you be so kind to send me your forms or , if you changed your mind, please let me know !
Thanks,
Nic


----------



## nicbal333

Celli0905akaFlounder said:


> We're looking for someone who wants to get a Dream Pass for 50% off the original price  Pls PM me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Flounder


How could be possible to get 50% off from price of Dream AP ? In fact the question is " It's possible to transfer a AP from one person to other without problems to DLP ? "
Thank you for anyone who explain me this !
Nic


----------



## ap156

nicbal333 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I'm waiting for your offer but...nothing I received !? I tried to contact you on mail but again ... this message apear : "This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification
> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:ap156's mail "
> So, could you be so kind to send me your forms or , if you changed your mind, please let me know !
> Thanks,
> Nic


Hi Nic, 

PM sent to you and email - original PM had wrong addy in it! Oops!

Rgds

A


----------



## tracipierce

salandbri said:


> PM sent to Angel Girl with email address as you will not be able to PM back as new member
> 
> Under 7 will get free AP - so will only need sponsorship for 8 year old and 1 adult



Sorry to sound confused, but is there a special deal on where under 7's get a free AP?  Me and DD6 are going to DLP in 2 weeks and if she gets a free one it may be worth me buying an AP whilst we are there :


----------



## gresty

I'd also like an answer to the under 7's question.


----------



## A Small World

Yes under 7s can get a free AP with an adult AP. At the moment this offer is due to finish sometime in November but has been extended twice already so may be extended again.


----------



## Mumofthree

We're going at the end of August and want to get Dream APs.  As there are 2 adults and 3 kids we have decided to buy 2 full price to get 2 kids free.  
Would someone be interested in sponsoring just 1 ticket for my son?

Thks


----------



## tracipierce

OH my word!!! That's great, think I might be getting me one of those 

Thanks small world,,, not long for you now,,, still might bump into you in Atherton tomorrow


----------



## tracipierce

just another quickie... now I know that you can only get a refund for a one day park hopper when buying an AP, but because I have got 3 day passes included with my stay, will I still be able to get a refund for the one day park hopper?? I know I won't get refund for the 3 days, but would be nice to get a bit of something back


----------



## A Small World

Unfortunately if your pass was bought as part of a package -ie room and tickets you cant get anything back at all. 
If you bought them separatly you can get money back (more than one day if you exchange it for AP early in the trip) but Im sure you cant get anything back when exchanging for a free one


----------



## tracipierce

Aw shucks just my luck


----------



## kez2279

Hi - Just wondering if anyone would be kind enough to sponsor myself and child age 7. We are going 11th August for five days.


----------



## finch75

PM sent


----------



## Mumofthree

Mumofthree said:


> We're going on 28th August and want to get Dream APs.  As there are 2 adults and 3 kids we have decided to buy 2 full price to get 2 kids free.
> Would someone be interested in sponsoring just 1 ticket for my son?
> 
> Thks



I'm still looking for sponsorship from my above message.  Would anyone be interested in sponsoring 1 dream ticket.  Thanks


----------



## finch75

PM sent


----------



## Mumofthree

Thks Finch75 that's great - I've PM'd you back


----------



## dawnie79

I can sponser upto 9 passes if interested pm me


----------



## Mickey the Mouse

I am going to Disneyland Paris at the end of next month and would like to be sponsored with 2 adult tickets.


----------



## Mickey the Mouse

dawnie79 said:


> I can sponser upto 9 passes if interested pm me



Just needed this 10th post. Will PM you now.


----------



## DisneyIsMyMiddleName

I am a pass holder and can sponsor up to 6 persons.  Message me and I'll send the form.


----------



## sherette7769

DisneyIsMyMiddleName said:


> I am a pass holder and can sponsor up to 6 persons.  Message me and I'll send the form.



PM sent.


----------



## kellylou86

HI

I am looking at buying AP's for me and my family. Can you please let me know if you are willing to sponsor 4 AP's?

Thanks 

Kelly


----------



## woody73

When sponsoring someone to buy an AP, does DLP require the *original coupon*, or will they accept a reproduction (one that is scanned and sent by e-mail to the person buying the AP)?  Thanks.

Woody


----------



## finch75

They accepted one I printed out myself  in January so I am sure a scanned one is fine.


----------



## Anke

I'm looking for someone to sponser two Dream AP's.


----------



## Shell820810

PM sent to Kellylou86 and Anke


----------



## thehails

Hi I'm looking for somebody to sponser 3 fantasy AP's for me please.  Thanks


----------



## finch75

Pm sent


----------



## Anke

I'm still looking for a sponsor for two Dream AP's. We're going to DLRP on the 25th of August.


----------



## steejack

Hi all,

We are looking for sponsors for Annual Passes.  We will be buying 3 or 4 in September so if your pass is valid through September and you can help, it would be great to here from you.

As I am a new member, I am not sure if you can email or pm me but if you can please do.

Looking forward to hearing from anyone that can help!

Steve


----------



## steejack

*SORRY FOR THIS POST, DUPLICATED BY MISTAKE!*

Hi all,

We are looking for sponsors for Annual Passes. We will be buying 3 or 4 in September so if your pass is valid through September and you can help, it would be great to here from you.

As I am a new member, I am not sure if you can email or pm me but if you can please do.

Looking forward to hearing from anyone that can help!

Steve


----------



## steejack

dawnie79 said:


> I can sponser upto 9 passes if interested pm me



Tried PM'ing you but cant yet,  please feel free to PM me.  Looking for sponsorship for 3 or 4 passes.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Steve


----------



## salandbri

PM Sent


----------



## woody73

finch75 said:


> They accepted one I printed out myself  in January so I am sure a scanned one is fine.



Thank you for the helpful information.

Woody


----------



## woody73

Hi, I'm looking for someone to sponsor two APs for us.  Thank you.

Woody


----------



## DisneyIsMyMiddleName

Pm Sent


----------



## woody73

Got it.  Thanks.

Woody


----------



## SolisGazer

hi

i am looking for sponsorship for one or two annual passes.

thanks


----------



## cap'njack.

I need sponsoring for 2 AP's for October please!


----------



## Cyrano

cap'njack. said:


> I need sponsoring for 2 AP's for October please!



Sent you a PM


----------



## SolisGazer

hi all

after thinking about it this afternoon i have come on to say that i require TWO passes so any kind sponsors will be great.

Kx


----------



## jesuslovesyou

Hi
Could someone sponser 1 adult and 1 child ( ahe 11 ) please, we are going ( hopefully ) First/second week in September - waiting for passports to arrive !

Thank you


----------



## Cyrano

Sent you a PM


----------



## TracyK

Hi, we need somebody to sponsor 4 adult AP's for 3 weeks time.  Hope somebody can help.  
Thanks Tracy


----------



## Cyrano

PM sent TracyK


----------



## silverka2002

We have 4 AP's so are able to sponsor 12 people


----------



## MinnieMouse73

And we have 2 so are able to sponsor 6 people


----------



## jarvis

Hi
Looking for sponsorship for 2 adults. Going August 23rd, not sure how to do this either. Any help greatly appreciated.

Jarvis


----------



## MinnieMouse73

I'd be happy to but only bought mine on 27th July so won't be in my second month by the time you go and you cna't sponsor until then.  I'm sure someone will be able to help though (and they'll send you the form - it's really easy to do  )


----------



## DisneyIsMyMiddleName

PM sent to Jarvis.


----------



## Cyrano

jarvis said:


> Hi
> Looking for sponsorship for 2 adults. Going August 23rd, not sure how to do this either. Any help greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jarvis



Hi Jarvis and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## leise

Please bear with me, this is complicated (to me!)

We went to DLP last week and bought one day hopper tickets on-line. While we were there we decided we wanted to upgrade to APs, but the AP office was closed, so in City Hall, they stamped our tickets and told us we could still use them to get our discount if we applied by post when we got home.

We are planning to go again in December, and buy one Fantasy passport and buy two day hoppers for the rest of us (1 adult, 2 kids 9 & 7) with the 20% discount.

First question : can we buy the AP and other tickets when we get there, using the one day hopper from August to be taken off the price of the AP?

Second question : If someone were kind enough to sponsor our AP, would we be able to get this discount as well, at the gate?

Is there anything else I am missing? Could they make this any more complicated? 

Thanks


----------



## silverka2002

I have PM'd you Leise


----------



## A Small World

leise said:


> Please bear with me, this is complicated (to me!)
> 
> We went to DLP last week and bought one day hopper tickets on-line. While we were there we decided we wanted to upgrade to APs, but the AP office was closed, so in City Hall, they stamped our tickets and told us we could still use them to get our discount if we applied by post when we got home.
> 
> We are planning to go again in December, and buy one Fantasy passport and buy two day hoppers for the rest of us (1 adult, 2 kids 9 & 7) with the 20% discount.
> 
> First question : can we buy the AP and other tickets when we get there, using the one day hopper from August to be taken off the price of the AP?
> 
> Second question : If someone were kind enough to sponsor our AP, would we be able to get this discount as well, at the gate?
> 
> Is there anything else I am missing? Could they make this any more complicated?
> 
> Thanks



I think it will be too long to wait  til Dec if you want to get that day pass refunded. Ive never heard of this before.
Why dont you just wait and get them in Dec anyhow as by getting them now you are losing a few mths - if you get them in Dec they will start then,

I may be wrong but I thought it was only dream APs that could get 20% discount on day tickets - and its only on day tickets not 2 day passes so if you were doing this for your family you would have to queue each day to get the tickets.
The fantasy pass is only 1 more than a 3 day pass so if you are getting 1 AP why not get them for all the family otherwise you keep having to buy tickets for everyone else - you could then get sponsorship on all of them


----------



## kez2279

Have three Aps so could sponsor up to nine people and all info needed - thanks


----------



## av_raje

Hi all

I have two APs, so can sponsor 6 people. Please send me a PM if you need.

Thanks


----------



## shellyd

Hi, I am looking to sponsor one nice person who is going to DLP very soon, I have up to the 20 Sept  to find one more person. (I thought it was all in hand
but one of my forms was not returned.    )

Thank-you

Shellyd


----------



## MinnieMouse73

That wasn't my one was it?  I definitely posted it, the day after we got back, but just checked my email after reading your post and realised you didn't email me to say you'd received it?


----------



## kez2279

Hi - does anyone need sponsoring (save 10% on passes plus extras) - could sponsor up to nine people.


----------



## shellyd

MinnieMouse73 said:


> That wasn't my one was it?  I definitely posted it, the day after we got back, but just checked my email after reading your post and realised you didn't email me to say you'd received it?



Hi, No I recieved your form back safe and sound, cant understand why you didn't get my email, I sent it on the 6 Aug. Thanks again for using it.  

Shellyd


----------



## Dollyrar

Hi, my missus and I have just bought a dream annual pass each, so can sponsor up to 6 people. Please PM me and we'll be happy to sort you out


----------



## Mamzie

A Small World said:


> Yes under 7s can get a free AP with an adult AP. At the moment this offer is due to finish sometime in November but has been extended twice already so may be extended again.



Does anyone know if this has been extended please, we are hoping to go in December


----------



## Mamzie

Mamzie said:


> Does anyone know if this has been extended please, we are hoping to go in December



Just answered my own question - no not yet, but...

The rep I just spoke at Dsney said as we are existing AP holders we can extend over the phone just as they expire, and will need to validate in the park within 6 monthes, plus they will then offer and honour the free kids offer, as l will obviously be paying then. I think its because I would have already proved how old my kids were with the first lot of APs.

This then means we can book using the AP discount as well.

yippee, I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Fiona35

my friend and I are going to DLRP 4th Oct and wondered if anyone can sponsor us for 2 adult dream passes and supply the necessary info as to what and where we have to go *** we are both pretty brainless!! Thanks


----------



## silverka2002

Fiona35 said:


> my friend and I are going to DLRP 4th Oct and wondered if anyone can sponsor us for 2 adult dream passes and supply the necessary info as to what and where we have to go *** we are both pretty brainless!! Thanks




PM sent


----------



## rhysd2

Hello all

we're off september 16th and need a sponsor for 1 dream pass and 1 fantasy pass, as well as the info on how to do it etc 

thanks

Rhys


----------



## shellyd

rhysd2 said:


> Hello all
> 
> we're off september 16th and need a sponsor for 1 dream pass and 1 fantasy pass, as well as the info on how to do it etc
> 
> thanks
> 
> Rhys




PM Sent for 1 sponsor

Thanks

Shellyd


----------



## silverka2002

rhysd2 said:


> Hello all
> 
> we're off september 16th and need a sponsor for 1 dream pass and 1 fantasy pass, as well as the info on how to do it etc
> 
> thanks
> 
> Rhys



PM sent for sponsorship on other pass.


----------



## rhysd2

thanks guys will reply to your PM's once home from work. consider me sponsered


----------



## cap'njack.

Hi,

Need sponsorship for two AP's. Going in just over three weeks so need something sorted out soon please.

Thanks,


----------



## dianewal

pm sent


----------



## britchic4

I can sponsor 2 more people if anyone would like to save 10% on APs.....


----------



## Rachie B

As we have now had our lovely APs a month,I am able to offer sponsorship to 6 people



xx


----------



## Numpty

I can sponser 6 passes, if it helps, drop me a PM

numpty xx


----------



## Iain Chapman

Hi All,

I can provide a sponser for up 4 passes, if anyone is looking to make an AP purchase in the near future.  Please drop me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## kara_p_uk

Hi,

I received an offer in the post (in French) it seems to be saying that if I sponsor 1 person before 24th October I will get 6 months free pass extension and they get the 10% discount.

I am planning a trip 23-25th October anyway so if anyone wants sponsorship let me know and we will sort out getting the form completed that they sent me.

I've never done this before so any help would be good. 

Thanks
Kara


----------



## Cyrano

Hi kara_p_uk and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

You will not be able to reply to PMs so worth having a read through this thread


----------



## kevankiki

kara_p_uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received an offer in the post (in French) it seems to be saying that if I sponsor 1 person before 24th October I will get 6 months free pass extension and they get the 10% discount.
> 
> I am planning a trip 23-25th October anyway so if anyone wants sponsorship let me know and we will sort out getting the form completed that they sent me.
> 
> I've never done this before so any help would be good.
> 
> Thanks
> Kara



I received one of these too, plus I'm going on 26th October, so if anyone needs a sponsor then please drop me a PM


----------



## miffy7

We're setting off soon but we're in the park from 26th - 29th of this month and 9th-13th of october so if anyone would like one or two sponsors just pm me and we can coordinate and meet at DLP.


----------



## lojo

Hi all, if anyone needs sponsorship soon (for up to 9 people) please pm me. For anyone who doesn't already know, if you get someone to sponsor you when buying an Annual Pass you can save 10% on purchase price and there are loads of discounts on restaurants and shopping. It pays for itself if you're staying more than three days.

Thanks,


----------



## silverka2002

If anyone is looking to buy AP's during their trip and is going before October 24th. I'd be greatful is they would use DD as a sponsor as she is going away next summer with her Dad and it would wonderful if she could get an extra 6 months added to her AP so that it would be valid for her trip. 
You could also save 10% off the cost of your AP.

Please PM for details, all forms are here ready for you to take - it's easy to do.

Thanks in advance  

Just one sponsor needed but any others can be sorted as well.


----------



## nightrider68

We will be at DLRP on 26th October (2 adults and 3 children aged 8, 6 and 6) - we intend to get dream AP's and will be using the "buy one get one free offer for under 7's offer" for four of them

Can I get sponsorship for the other one ?

If yes, would someone like to give me some details

Thanks


----------



## MinnieMouse73

pm sent to nightrider


----------



## nightrider68

Have replied

Thanks


----------



## FionaG

Hi anybody going soon between 26th oct and 7th nov i would be delighted to sponsor you as we have two annual passes so we can sponsor 6 people so just pm your details thank you


----------



## SolisGazer

Hi

I can sponsor up to six people.  Pm me if anyone wants helping out.


----------



## spinneruk

Hi all,

I've been reading through all the info in this thread and getting really confused...lol doesn't take much granted.

I'm going to DLRP on the 18th December with the wife, 12 yo, 9 yo and a 1 year old....this has all been paid for etc with tickets.

What i'm wondering is would we benefit from an AP as we intend to go a couple of times next year money permitting obviously ?

What would the total cost be to get Dream Passports as I'm really confused.

Lastly is anyone willing to sponsor us all if we go ahead and do it ?

Thanks


----------



## silverka2002

PM sent


----------



## Cyrano

spinneruk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been reading through all the info in this thread and getting really confused...lol doesn't take much granted.
> 
> I'm going to DLRP on the 18th December with the wife, 12 yo, 9 yo and a 1 year old....this has all been paid for etc with tickets.
> 
> What i'm wondering is would we benefit from an AP as we intend to go a couple of times next year money permitting obviously ?
> 
> What would the total cost be to get Dream Passports as I'm really confused.
> 
> Lastly is anyone willing to sponsor us all if we go ahead and do it ?
> 
> Thanks



Please use this thread only for sponsor offers or requests. Details regarding AP's should be posted in another thread


----------



## ooharr

Hi,

I'll be going to DLP soon (late Oct) and intend to buy annual passports for the family: two adults and two children age 8 and 5.  I hope to do the buy one get one free for the under 7 so am looking for sponsorship for the other two.  I don't think I can get sponsored for a third if its in the BOGOF promotion (does anyone know whether this is true?).

If you'd like to sponsor me for two (or three if I can do this) please send me a message, with instructions on what I need to do as I'm new to this and it will be only my second visit to DLP.  

Many thanks.


----------



## dianewal

pm sent


----------



## ruthiebabie

PM sent too - think we must have done it at the same time :-(


----------



## ooharr

Hi, sorry but I've tried to PM you but the system won't let me.  Can you possibly give me your email address? thanks


----------



## dianewal

Hi

It's because you haven't had 10 posts. I have sent you another pm with my email address


----------



## steejack

Hi,

We are more than happy to sponsor anyone for their purchase of Annual Passes.  We can sponsor between ONE and TWELVE people depending on your needs. You will benefit from 10% off the price of your annual pass and will then be able to get a wide range of discounts (upto 20% off) in and around the Disney Parks!  

Hope that this is of interest to you!  Contact us via either the forum or by PM'ing.

Jackie


----------



## Marion85

Hi all,

I am looking to get an annual passport for me and my son who is 4 but soon to be 5.  I will hopefully be going on the 18th jan 09 for 3 nights at the sequoia lodge.  If anyone can help please could you pm me and let me know.  

Thanks


----------



## silverka2002

PM sent


----------



## Joanne34uk

Hello

after some very good advice we have decided to purchase AP on our trip to DLP in December 2008, Will be purchasing for 4, (2adults, 2 children).
If anyone can offer sponsorship and explain ezactly how this works could you please pm me.
Thankyou
Joanne


----------



## salandbri

PM Sent


----------



## angel girl

Hi there

We can sponsor up to 6 people (adults and/or children) for anyone out there who needs sponsorship


----------



## shellyd

Hi Looking for 2 possible sponsors (will see if free child offer is extended)  sorry it late but have been waiting for replies about the offer and still waiting. I will have to ask on the gate. 
If anyone wants take the chance please PM me. 
I will allways return the forms even if not used.

Thanks

Shellyd


----------



## silverka2002

PM sent


----------



## thehails

Hi we have 4 Dream Passports so we can sponser up to 12 people if there is anybody looking for sponsership at the moments


----------



## Aristol

Hi Everyone,

My family (5 adults and 1 child will be 10 at the time of travel) is going to Disneyland Paris in June 2009.

Can someone sponsor our 6 Annual Passes?

Aristol


----------



## silverka2002

Aristol said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My family (5 adults and 1 child will be 10 at the time of travel) is going to Disneyland Paris in June 2009.
> 
> Can someone sponsor our 6 Annual Passes?
> 
> Aristol




PM sent


----------



## Aristol

silverka2002 said:


> PM sent



Thanks silverka

As soon as I got my 10th post I can reply to your mail. It's the 6th one so four to go


----------



## DisneyIsMyMiddleName

I have 2 passes and I will be going to Disneyland Paris this weekend.  I can sponsor 6 passes.  Anyone spontaneous people that still need sponsorship?


----------



## NiceCuppaTea

DisneyIsMyMiddleName said:


> I have 2 passes and I will be going to Disneyland Paris this weekend.  I can sponsor 6 passes.  Anyone spontaneous people that still need sponsorship?



Hello

I have just found and become a member of this fantastic forum!

I actually live in France and am going to Disneyland Paris for the first time between 14 and 21 December.  I am wanting to buy one Fantasy AP and two Francilien APs.  I realise this is short notice, but would anyone be willing to sponsor me?

Hope to hear from someone!


----------



## dianewal

pm sent


----------



## Cyrano

Hi NiceCuppaTea . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Please note that you will not be able to respond to PMs until your post count is higher. All questions apart from sponsor requests or offers should be posted in another thread


----------



## NiceCuppaTea

Many thanks for your welcome and the great website.  I am looking forward to asking lots of questions!


----------



## yaw0903

Hi all,

Have just booked day trip on spur of the moment for 17th December and I am looking at buying 2 Fantasy Passport as we will be visiting DLP in April and July.

As I am a new member, I am not sure if you can email or pm me but if you can please do.

Looking forward to hearing from anyone that can help!

Thanks in advance.

A


----------



## MinnieMouse73

pm sent to you, Yaw0903


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi yaw0903,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board   

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

Please note that you will not be able to respond to pms until your post count is higher.


----------



## mrsmagnetic

Hi all,
  Can someone sponsor for 1 Dream Passport?

We're going next week (Tuesday for Ireland, 2nd Dec) and the shares we were going to get fell through today (because of many various and annoying delays)

I need one for myself as we're just using it for discounts and stuff, this time.

Thanks in Advance,
Please PM ASAP as this is now urgent.

Thanks,
 magnetic


----------



## silverka2002

PM sent


----------



## JulesC44

Hi,

I have previously used this thread for a sponsorship request - so am hoping someone can help me out again this time!!

We are off to DLP on Sunday!! ( 7th Dec) and have only just decided that we will buy annual passes!  We were going to get 4 day hopper passes but decided annuals will be better - and then we will have an excuse for another visit in the next 12 months!!  There are 3 adults, 1 child and a baby going.  I think the cheapest way we can do dream passports is to buy one adult at full price and get a childs one free ( I think this offer is still on) and 2 get sponsorship for the other 2 adult dream passports.  

Can anyone clarify if you can use the adult with free child passport deal more then once as we used this deal last September when we bought annual passes!  

Anyway really hope someone out there can sponsor us for 2 adult dream passports - and get the forms to me before we fly off on Sunday!!!

Many thanks in advance.

Julie


----------



## dianewal

pm sent


----------



## britchic4

JulesC44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have previously used this thread for a sponsorship request - so am hoping someone can help me out again this time!!
> 
> We are off to DLP on Sunday!! ( 7th Dec) and have only just decided that we will buy annual passes!  We were going to get 4 day hopper passes but decided annuals will be better - and then we will have an excuse for another visit in the next 12 months!!  There are 3 adults, 1 child and a baby going.  I think the cheapest way we can do dream passports is to buy one adult at full price and get a childs one free ( I think this offer is still on) and 2 get sponsorship for the other 2 adult dream passports.
> 
> Can anyone clarify if you can use the adult with free child passport deal more then once as we used this deal last September when we bought annual passes!
> 
> Anyway really hope someone out there can sponsor us for 2 adult dream passports - and get the forms to me before we fly off on Sunday!!!
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Julie



PM sent re. repeat of free child offer not allowed


----------



## Cyrano

JulesC44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have previously used this thread for a sponsorship request - so am hoping someone can help me out again this time!!
> 
> We are off to DLP on Sunday!! ( 7th Dec) and have only just decided that we will buy annual passes!  We were going to get 4 day hopper passes but decided annuals will be better - and then we will have an excuse for another visit in the next 12 months!!  There are 3 adults, 1 child and a baby going.  I think the cheapest way we can do dream passports is to buy one adult at full price and get a childs one free ( I think this offer is still on) and 2 get sponsorship for the other 2 adult dream passports.
> 
> Can anyone clarify if you can use the adult with free child passport deal more then once as we used this deal last September when we bought annual passes!
> 
> Anyway really hope someone out there can sponsor us for 2 adult dream passports - and get the forms to me before we fly off on Sunday!!!
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Julie



Please note that the sponsor thread should only be used for offers or requests.
All other questions should not be posted in this thread


----------



## melbell36

Hey everyone, I'm a newbie. We're off to DLRP on 13 dec. I think i may have found someone to sponsor 3 of us but i need one more! Does anyone know if you can get a free child (age 7) with an adult?
Thanks


----------



## thehails

pm sent


----------



## melbell36

thehails said:


> pm sent



oops haven't posted enough to reply


----------



## thehails

We can still sponser 10 people if anybody is looking for sponsership.


----------



## Cyrano

Cyrano said:


> Please note that the sponsor thread should only be used for offers or requests.
> All other questions should not be posted in this thread



What part of questions should not be posted in this thread is unclear


----------



## cap'njack.

Cyrano said:


> What part of questions should not be posted in this thread is unclear



I hope I'm not the only one who really, really wants to post a question now    

To keep it on-topic...I can sponsor up to 6 people for AP's


----------



## SolisGazer

i can also sponsor 6 people...pm me and i can send you details.


----------



## Cyrano

cap'njack. said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who really, really wants to post a question now



Hmmmm


----------



## Cyrano

With thanks to Shellyd the new sponsorship form link has been posted in The Very Useful Info sticky


----------



## *lyns*

We can sponsor up to 12 people. PM if you are interested.


----------



## A Small World

We can sponsor 8 people if anyone needs it


----------



## ap156

And just to add the theme, as a family of 5 all with AP's we can sponsor up to 15 if required.

Thankfully we renewed back in August with the extra 6 months thrown in!

PM if interested.

Rgds

Andy


----------



## Numpty

We have 3 passes so can sponser 9 passes, just drop us a PM


----------



## FiFi Rose

Hi we have 4 AP's so can sponsor up to 12 people.  PM me if interested. Thanks


----------



## fitnessmouse

I can sponsor up to 6 people
I am in the Netherlands


----------



## yaw0903

I can sponsor up to 6 people.

PM if you are interested


----------



## angel girl

We can sponsor up to 12 people (adults or children). PM me if interested


----------



## A Small World

Just bumping this

We can sponsor up to 6 people - please PM me if you need this


----------



## britchic4

Likewise we can sponsor 2 people before May.
Always happy to help.


----------



## Elliee21

I maybe interested in sponsorship for 2 adults and 1 child.
Im in Dublin I dont know if it matters where you live but im
Just going to read up on this thread now as im not sure how it works.  

So hopefully ill be back soon!


----------



## britchic4

PM sent


----------



## ripink

angel girl said:


> We can sponsor up to 12 people (adults or children). PM me if interested



Hi

Is anyone able to sponsor me for 3 passports?.  I don't have the ability to post PMs yet, but hopefully can receive them?


----------



## cap'njack.

ripink said:


> Hi
> 
> Is anyone able to sponsor me for 3 passports?.  I don't have the ability to post PMs yet, but hopefully can receive them?



PM Sent, if you can't get it post on here and I'll post my email address


----------



## ripink

cap'njack. said:


> PM Sent, if you can't get it post on here and I'll post my email address



I have just sent you an email.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi ripink . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## A Small World

pm sent to you


----------



## ripink

Cyrano said:


> Hi ripink . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board
> 
> We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome to this great board.


----------



## ghockley1981

I can sponsor 6 people if anyone is interested let me know


----------



## sarahc

Hi, we're off again in early May   (pretty certain it'll be 9-13th) and would like someone to sponsor 2 adults and 1 child.  Can anyone help please?


----------



## cap'njack.

sarahc said:


> Hi, we're off again in early May   (pretty certain it'll be 9-13th) and would like someone to sponsor 2 adults and 1 child.  Can anyone help please?



PM Sent


----------



## ripink

A Small World said:


> pm sent to you



Hi

I can't yet respond to PMs, so please include your email address in the PM and I will respond that way.

Regards


----------



## SolisGazer

hi

if your still looking for sponsorship then i can help.  
k


----------



## Rachie B

Hi

I can offer sponsorship for up to 6 people 

x


----------



## ripink

Rachie B said:


> Hi
> 
> I can offer sponsorship for up to 6 people
> 
> x



Hi

I would like to take you up on your offer, I just need a single sponsorship though.

Regards

Ripin


----------



## mulbs

I can offer sponsorship for 6 people.


----------



## mika911

I might be interested in doing this, to buy 2 annual passes, but not sure how it works.


----------



## SolisGazer

PM sent to you as i can sponsor you for you 2 passes.


----------



## ap156

PM sent to you as well. I also can sponsor you for you for your passes. 

Rgds

Andy


----------



## SolisGazer

As an aside i still have lots of sponsorship places if anyone is interested in being sponsored?

Solis


----------



## ap156

Hi All,

If anyone is looking for sponsorship, we have 5 AP's so can sponsor up to 15 people. Would be grateful for any interest!

Rgds

Andy


----------



## Cyrano

Hi mulbs . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Please read the start of the thread reading how the sponsorship works and note that communication should only be done by PM. Post #163 will be of interest to you


----------



## Dawn6Nov

ap156 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anyone is looking for sponsorship, we have 5 AP's so can sponsor up to 15 people. Would be grateful for any interest!
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy. Would be grateful if you could sponsor 3 of us. We are going to DLP on 24th May 2009. If you can, just let me know what you need me to do next. Cheers Dawn


----------



## mummybear

Hi.

We can sponsor up to 9 people if anyone needs it before 20th July.

Just let me know if anyones interested


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Dawn6Nov . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## Dawn6Nov

Would be grateful if someone could sponsor me for 3 maybe 4 new passports. Cheers Dawn


----------



## ukstitch

edited: Guess I can't offer after all due to the change in the rules that I missed while being away on holiday.


----------



## mummybear

Due to the rule changes concerning AP sponsorship, if anyone needs sponsoring we will be at DLP from Sunday 21st June until Thursday 25th, so I can meet up with you. We can sponsor up to 9 people.

If this is of help to anyone, let me know.


----------



## Rachie B

We will be @ DLRP July 24th - 26th, and can sponsor up to 6 people


----------



## yaw0903

We will be @ DLRP July 6 - 23rd, and can sponsor up to 6 people


----------



## britchic4

We will be at DLRP next week and in October half term week up to 31st October.


----------



## MinnieMouse73

We will be there July 20th-26th and can sponsor 6 people


----------



## danicaandcassidy

This is very late in the day, I realise....we are travelling by Eurostar tomorrow, due to arrive at around 1.30pm at DLP.  

I have just read about the change to sponsorship rules and realise that the sponsorship form that we have received is now unlikely to work.  

Is anyone travelling to DLP tomorrow / Sunday who could provide us with sponsorship?


----------



## britchic4

danicaandcassidy said:


> This is very late in the day, I realise....we are travelling by Eurostar tomorrow, due to arrive at around 1.30pm at DLP.
> 
> I have just read about the change to sponsorship rules and realise that the sponsorship form that we have received is now unlikely to work.
> 
> Is anyone travelling to DLP tomorrow / Sunday who could provide us with sponsorship?



We should be there early afternoon on Sunday if that's any help and can sponsor 6 people.


----------



## Cyrano

I have combined a sponsor request.

Please remember that only sponsor offers and requests go in this thread. Any questions about annual passes and other questions will be deleted.
Any sponsor offers and requests outside of this thread will be deleted and may lead to the withdrawl of this facility


----------



## danicaandcassidy

Hi britchic4, 

Thank you for your offer

My post should have read Sunday morning (sorry)  I don't think we could hold the kids off (or ourselves if I'm honest) for 24 hours.  

Hope you have a fantastic trip


----------



## mulbs

We will be at the Park from Wed 27th May until Sat 30th May and can offer sponsorship for 6 people.


----------



## SolisGazer

We will be at the park from the 5/6-9th August and can still sponsor people...get in touch!


----------



## Carpgirl

Hi, we need sponsorship for 2 people on 18th July (evening), if anyone can help please


----------



## FiFi Rose

Hi Carpgirl 

We'll be in the parks from 17 - 20 th July and can sponsor up to 9 people if thats any help  Just in case you meet a bus load of people on the way

I'll send you a PM


----------



## mrsmagnetic

Hi all,
 I am able to sponsor 1 person, my misses and 1 other are taking my other sponsorships.

If this is any good to anyone PM me and I'll get back to you.

Rgds,
  magnetic


----------



## silverka2002

We're at Disney from afternoon of Tuesday 21st July - Friday 24th July morning. Sponsorship available for 9 people


----------



## Dollyrar

We will be at the Paris parks from August 03-09 this year, and can sponsor 6 people 

Please PM me for details if you would like cheaper annual passes during this time, and we will be happy to take time out to meet up with you and get them sorted 

Cheers!


----------



## london75

It looks like we're going on the 21st August (be there in the afternoon), is there anyone about to sponsor 3 people?

Thanks, Andy


----------



## esseva

Hi we will arrive DILP on july 16 and are looking for sponsor for 4 and mayby 5 people.
Best regards
Eskil


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi esseva,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## Anke

Hi esseva,

I'll be in Disneyland on July 16 and can sponsor 4 or 5 people. Please let me know if you still need a sponsor.

Regards,
Anke




esseva said:


> Hi we will arrive DILP on july 16 and are looking for sponsor for 4 and mayby 5 people.
> Best regards
> Eskil


----------



## Fiona35

PM sent to Andy


----------



## london75

Thanks Fiona, I've replied but worth posting here too as unfortunately our dates have changed and we're now going on the 27th August in the evening so might be in the park for 8pm ish.

Any offers still welcome, thanks, Andy.


----------



## esseva

Anke said:


> Hi esseva,
> 
> I'll be in Disneyland on July 16 and can sponsor 4 or 5 people. Please let me know if you still need a sponsor.
> 
> Regards,
> Anke


Hi Anka

I still need a sponsor, when and where do we meet. We will arrive around midday on 16 july.

KInd regards
Esseva


----------



## esseva

Hi esseva,

I'll be in Disneyland on July 16 and can sponsor 4 or 5 people. Please let me know if you still need a sponsor.

Regards,
Anke


----------



## esseva

Hi Anka

I dont have enough post to send PM. So maybe you can write me how to contact you. 

Kindregards
Esseva


----------



## mrsmagnetic

mrsmagnetic said:


> Hi all,
> I am able to sponsor 1 person, my misses and 1 other are taking my other sponsorships.
> 
> If this is any good to anyone PM me and I'll get back to you.
> 
> Rgds,
> magnetic



well we're in DLP from today, anyone needing 1 sponsorship and the resulting discount, let me know, PM me.

rgds,
magnetic


----------



## Anke

Esseva,

email address deletedSo we can arrange a time and place to meet.

Email should be sent by PM, thanks

Kind regards,

Anke



esseva said:


> Hi Anka
> 
> I dont have enough post to send PM. So maybe you can write me how to contact you.
> 
> Kindregards
> Esseva


----------



## angela_newlands

yaw0903 said:


> We will be @ DLRP July 6 - 23rd, and can sponsor up to 6 people



I have 4 people requiring sponsorship and will be arriving on the 18th July..can you help?


----------



## FiFi Rose

Hi Angela 

If you still need sponsorship I will be there from 17th - 20th and can sponsor up to 9 people


----------



## angela_newlands

FiFi Rose said:


> Hi Angela
> 
> If you still need sponsorship I will be there from 17th - 20th and can sponsor up to 9 people



I cannot PM you, as I have not posted enough.....


----------



## FiFi Rose

angela_newlands said:


> I cannot PM you, as I have not posted enough.....



I've sent you a PM with my email  Hope you can receive PM


----------



## angela_newlands

FiFi Rose said:


> I've sent you a PM with my email  Hope you can receive PM



Got your email and replied


----------



## angel girl

We will be there on 26/27th July and can sponsor 10 people


----------



## angela_newlands

I will be back in September from the 25th September to the 29th September and can sponsor anyone going at this time.


----------



## jdyer

We're hoping to go from 14th September to 17th September - is anyone else going then who'd be able to sponsor our annual pass?
If I'm understanding everything properly, it'd be best if we could get the pass on the first day (14th September), so we can make the most of it.

Hoping someones in the area that day...


----------



## donaldrees

Hi there!

We are 2 who would like sponsorship for 2 annual passes. We'll be visiting from October 17th to October 20th of 2009. Please PM me.


----------



## angela_newlands

If anyone is looking for sponsorship I am still going on the 25th of September PM me


----------



## angel659

Please please can someone sponsor us. We are due to go on Sunday 23rd August. Late notice I know, but have not received any messages via pm when I asked a while ago. I didnt check back on this thread to see if I had any offers  

I have read up this time what I need to do. Would be most grateful if anyone can sponsor me. Please! 

I just thought can I be sponsored if i owned one in 2006. 

Many thanks.


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi,

Unfortunately I can't sponsor you, but as long as your old AP expired before 23rd August 2007, you'll be able to use sponsorship to buy a new AP.


----------



## angel659

Thanks for the advice. I will have to find out the dates. I have a feeling it was around this time we went in 2006. 

Many thanks.


----------



## angel659

Hi

I cant find the dates. Please can someone only sponsor for one ticket. Only getting one annual pass this trip. I leave on Sunday. Wahoo thanks


----------



## ghockley1981

Hello

We are possibly going back to the Disney Magic on Thursday 3rd, Friday 4th and Saturday 5th of September.

If you would like sponsership please lt me know, me and my fiancee can sponser 6 people.


----------



## angela_newlands

I still can provide sponsorship, and will be there for 4 days from 25th September


----------



## elmar

Hi all!
I need Sponsorship for 4 AP on 1 OCT 2009
Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi elmar,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

As elmar is a new member, please remember when you PM to offer help with sponsorship, to include your email address in the PM, as elmar will not yet be able to reply to you by PM .


----------



## juttawdw

I can provide sponsership from september 20 till 25.


----------



## MinnieMouse73

I will be there from 27th-30th October if anyone needs sponsoring then.


----------



## FiFi Rose

Hi we will be back in DLRP from 7th - 12th October and can sponsor 8 people.  PM if you're interested. Thanks


----------



## Booknut

elmar said:


> Hi all!
> I need Sponsorship for 4 AP on 1 OCT 2009
> Thanks



Hi Elmar

I can sponsor you guys, i'll be there as well on 1 October, please send me a message or respond here if you still require sponsorship, thanks

Eloise


----------



## Booknut

Sorry, just realised I can only sponsor 3 people, if you still require a sponsor or if anyone requires sponsorship let me know, as i'm going in a couple of weeks, thanks

Eloise


----------



## Booknut

just bumping in case anyone is looking for sponsorship


----------



## britchic4

We will be there from 26th-30th October and can sponsor two people.


----------



## angela_newlands

I will be there at the end of this week and can sponsor


----------



## DLPdaft

I will be there Monday morning early, 30th November, through to the afternoon of Wednesday 2nd December, and can sponsor up to 3 new Annual Passes .


----------



## elmar

Booknut said:


> Sorry, just realised I can only sponsor 3 people, if you still require a sponsor or if anyone requires sponsorship let me know, as i'm going in a couple of weeks, thanks
> 
> Eloise



Hi,
I would like the sponsorship for 3 AP if possible.
How we do it?


----------



## Booknut

elmar said:


> Hi,
> I would like the sponsorship for 3 AP if possible.
> How we do it?




I'll send you a private message, check your inbox on here, thanks


----------



## kklovedisney

Hi everyone.We are new on disboards.com ... and we are very happy to be here.
We would like to offer a sponsorship for up to 6 people. We will be to disneyland paris from november 29 till 2nd december 2009.
Please send us a private message if interested.
Thank you and happy disney to everyone.


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi kklovedisney,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## irishnewbie

Hi we are going to be in dlrp from 25 to 30 october. We can sponsor up to 18 people!! we have 6 dream passes!! let me know if any needs to be sponsored.

chrissy


----------



## britchic4

We too will be in DLRP over half term week and can sponsor 6 people.


----------



## NiceCuppaTea

We will be at DLP from 5.oopm on 31 October (Halloween Party) and also all day on 2 and 3 November.  We are able to sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## sarahc

We are at DLP from 7th to 12th Nov and can sponsor up to 6 people.


----------



## grizbuzz

Looks like we are going on November 19-21. We are looking for a sponsor for a familly of four people.


----------



## WDW-UK

I need a sponsor for four.

We are going to DLRP over the New Year period.

I have had a AM before and enjoyed the benefits.

Look forward to hearing from someone


----------



## WDW-UK

Can anyone help?


----------



## ripink

Hi

I will be in DLP between 22 and 25 December 2009 and can sponsor up to 4 people.

Regards

Ripink


----------



## britchic4

I will be at DLRP from 2nd - 6th Jan and can sponsor 6 people.


----------



## delboydell

@ RIPINK P.M. sent


----------



## jymhall

I'll be at dlrp 15th - 18th Dec if anyone can sponsor 2 people.

Thanks.

EDIT: typo on dates!


----------



## ripink

WDW and Delboydell - PMs and or email sent


----------



## kklovedisney

We'll be at DLRP 18 - 21 Jan and can sponsor up to 6 people


----------



## stigish

Hi, I'm very new to this site (today is my first visit) I'm going to to DLP for 1 week with my family commencing July 31st 2010.

I'm looking for someone to sponsor me for 4 annual passes  as I've been informed this is the most cost effective way of going? We are also considering returning again next xmas, so will be purchasing tickets that have no date restrictions (not sure if that helps?)

Please PM me if you can help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shellyd

Hi, I will be in DLP from 15 Feb to 18 Feb and can sponser upto 14 people.

PM if needed.

Thank-you
Shellyd


----------



## britchic4

I will be in DLRP from 22 - 26 March and can sponsor 6 people.


----------



## delboydell

we are in DLRP from Monday 15th February 2010 till Thursday 18th February and can sponsor up to 7 people


----------



## Honeyjhun70

Hi! I was just wondering if there's anyone there who would be able to sponsor my family of four for an AP. We are there 10Feb.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Honeyjhun70 . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## delboydell

we are in DLRP from Monday 15th February 2010 till Thursday 18th February and can sponsor up to 7 people


----------



## Ruddles

We'll be in the parks from 12-16 April, and would be more than happy to sponsor up to 9 people for passes.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## jymhall

I'll be there from March 28th - 31st and can sponsor 2 people for APs.


----------



## mickeymousepal

I would like sponsorrship on July 14th for 4 we will be 2 years since last AP in June so we can be sponsored again i believe ....we will be getting 3 fantasy and 1 Dream passport.
Anyone that can help us ...Thanks in advance


----------



## GeordieBoy

Will be in DLRP from 31st March and looking for a sponsor of 5 people.


----------



## Bambi2009

Ruddles said:


> We'll be in the parks from 12-16 April, and would be more than happy to sponsor up to 9 people for passes.
> Thanks everyone!



Hi, we will be there 14th April for our daughter's 16th birthday.  I would really appreciate if you could sponsor 4 passports.   Thank you


----------



## Bambi2009

Sorrry, just a gentle bump for anybody who could sponsor us on 14th April.  Thank you for any help in advance


----------



## siandonna

we are there 30th may - 3rd of june if anyone could sponsor us that would be great, its for 3 passes. 

how long do you need to hold a pass before you can sponsor. once we have ours il happily sponsor someone arriving after us, if thats allowed.

thanks sian


----------



## Carpgirl

Would have been happy to sponsor you, but we arrive on 31 May.

Never mind


----------



## Ruddles

Bambi2009 said:


> Hi, we will be there 14th April for our daughter's 16th birthday.  I would really appreciate if you could sponsor 4 passports.   Thank you



Hi Bambi,

Sorry I didn't reply earlier, away with work last week, no Disney!
I've send you a PM as we'd love to sponsor you on the 14th April.

Also anyone else who would like to be sponsored between the 12th and the 16th April - we can sponsor 9 people in total, 5 after Bambi's 4.

Thanks,


----------



## inda2681

i am going 6/5-9/5 looking for a sponsor for dream ap (just for myself).

thankss


----------



## jymhall

GeordieBoy said:


> Will be in DLRP from 31st March and looking for a sponsor of 5 people.



We can sponsor you, there's 2 of us so not sure if we can do all 5(don't know how it works other than we have to be there at the time you buy it.


----------



## irishnewbie

Hi we will be there from March 28th until April 7th and ve 6 annual passes so we could sponsor people if they need that. 
chrissy


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Hi to everyone, thanks for the information I have found here. If anyone would like to be sponsored for their APs on the 22nd, 23rd and 24th of March we would be happy to meet them there. We can sponser 12 people (four of us have Dream passes, hope that is right).

If you contact us we can give you our mobile numbers so we can meet up.


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi cherrymarzipan,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each  

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## karenmoloney

inda2681 said:


> i am going 6/5-9/5 looking for a sponsor for dream ap (just for myself).
> 
> thankss



I will be there at that time, so can meet up with you if you need a sponsor if we can get something arranged.  Send me a PM if you interested.


----------



## inda2681

karenmoloney said:


> I will be there at that time, so can meet up with you if you need a sponsor if we can get something arranged.  Send me a PM if you interested.



karen i have sent a pm to you


----------



## irishnewbie

Hi 

We can sponsor 12 people between march 28th and april 7th, if anyone would like to meet up just let me know.


----------



## mickeymousepal

July 14th Bastille day if anyone was there that could help sponsor me would be great thanks .... we need 4 Ap's thanks in advance if you can help


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Hi mickeymousepal, we're there on that date and can sponser up to 15 people so woud be happy to meet up with you then. I have sent you a pm with contact, if you don't receive it please pm me.

Exciting isn't it?!


----------



## Bambi2009

Hi, we will be in the parks 12th to 19th August and can sponsor up to 12 people.  I'll post again nearer the time, but if you need sponsorship please drop me a pm.  Thank you


----------



## siandonna

just wanted to bump this thread up, were still looking for someone to sponsor us on 30th may.

thanks sian


----------



## Happy Tappy

We're looking for a sponsor!  We'll be there on the 24th of August.  There's 2 of us.

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Carpgirl

Hi, we are at DLP 31st May to 4th June & can sponsor 4 people.


----------



## disney_princess_85

We'll be there May 29-31 and can sponsor two people.


----------



## siandonna

hi disneyprincess 85, we would be interested in you sponsoring us. we will arrive on sunday 30th. could we arrange that?

sian


----------



## disney_princess_85

Hi Sian, yeah we would be happy to! We're planning on going into Paris on the Sunday so we'd only be able to do it in the morning.


----------



## Cyrano

disney_princess_85 said:


> Hi Sian, yeah we would be happy to! We're planning on going into Paris on the Sunday so we'd only be able to do it in the morning.



Please conduct discussion on the detail by PM or email


----------



## disney_princess_85

Cyrano said:


> Please conduct discussion on the detail by PM or email



Perhaps the rules for this thread could be made a bit clearer in the original post? It says there that any private information should be shared via PM, however no private information has been shared thus far in this case (phone numbers etc.). It's a little confusing.


----------



## Karl_

Hi,


Would anyone be interested in sponsoring 4 of us on the 23rd May?


----------



## siandonna

hi again, thanks very much for your offer but we wont be arriving until after lunch. have a fab holdiday.

sian


----------



## Numpty

We will there 23-27th Aug and looking for sponsorship for 2 adults one child, also has it changed do we have to meet you there now, or still the forms in post?

thankx


----------



## Happy Tappy

Numpty said:


> We will there 23-27th Aug and looking for sponsorship for 2 adults one child, also has it changed do we have to meet you there now, or still the forms in post?
> 
> thankx



You have to meet there now.

I'm looking for a sponsor for 2 adults on the 24/8.


----------



## angela_newlands

will be there from 12th july for a week and can sponsor


----------



## Violetta

We are going our 1st day will be either 14th or 15th of June if anyone is going to be about then who'd like to sponsor my wee girl. hubby & myself we'd be really grateful.  Vi xx


----------



## mrsjo

Looking for sponsorship for APs for 4.  Will be at DLP from 24th July. Tnks


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi mrsjo,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board  

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each 

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## jpiglet

Hi, we're arriving on 28th June and would really appreciate it if anyone could sponsor us - there are 4 of us (2 adults and 2 kiddies!)  If anyone's interested, please PM me.

Cheers, Jackie


----------



## Anke

PM sent


----------



## ecwinch

Is there anyone at DLP now or between June 13 - 17 that would be willing to sponsor a family of four?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## angela_newlands

jpiglet said:


> Hi, we're arriving on 28th June and would really appreciate it if anyone could sponsor us - there are 4 of us (2 adults and 2 kiddies!)  If anyone's interested, please PM me.
> 
> Cheers, Jackie



How long are you there for.  We will be there from the 10th to the 17th now


----------



## jpiglet

angela_newlands said:


> How long are you there for.  We will be there from the 10th to the 17th now



Hi, I'm only going to be there until 3rd July - did you mean to reply to ecwinch's post?


----------



## angela_newlands

jpiglet said:


> Hi, I'm only going to be there until 3rd July - did you mean to reply to ecwinch's post?



Wasn't sure if you were staying for a week or longer


----------



## jpiglet

Oh, thanks very much but only a short visit - would love to stay longer!!


----------



## angela_newlands

Just wanted to say that we can still sponsor and will be there from the 10th to the 17th July


----------



## Numpty

We will there 23-27th Aug and looking for sponsorship for 2 adults one child, thankx


----------



## Bambi2009

Our dates have changed, we will now be at Disney from 5th to 12th August and can sponsor up to 12 people.  It thats helpful to anybody please let me know


----------



## manuela

Hi there! I'm from Belgium and I'm going to Paris from 12th 'till 15th July. I can give 3 people a 10% reduction on their  Annual Passports. You can sent me a PM.


----------



## European

Hi!

I'll be there Aug 13(evening)-15 and Sept 22 and can give up to 3 people 10% discount.


----------



## angela_newlands

We are going from the 10th to the 17th of July, and can sponsor.  PM Me


----------



## jymhall

We're going from Sept 21st - 24th we have 2 APs so I think we can sponsor up to 6 people.


----------



## MyGlobeTrip

We are going 18th of July, and can sponsor. (10%)

PM Me


----------



## Disney 08

Dear all

Could any body sponsor us 2 adults and 1 child

the prob is we are going 26th July to the 8th Aug 

so it will not give a lot of time to get the form over to us 

Any help would be great 

Thank you 

Disney 08


----------



## Ware Bears

manuela said:


> I'm going to Paris from 12th 'till 15th July.





MyGlobeTrip said:


> We are going 18th of July



Hi manuela and MyGlobeTrip ~ Reid, Jackie, Elaine and I welcome you to the DLP DISboard. 

We're a friendly lot on here, so please join in on any thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here. 




Disney 08 said:


> Could any body sponsor us 2 adults and 1 child
> 
> the prob is we are going 26th July to the 8th Aug
> 
> so it will not give a lot of time to get the form over to us


The rules have changed and now *the sponsor has to be present at the AP Bureau with the sponsee*.

This makes it a lot harder to get sponsored as you have to hope that there will be someone able to sponsor you who will also be there on your first day.  

Good luck.


----------



## Bambi2009

Just a gentle bump.  We are there 5th to 12th August and can sponsor up to 12 people.  If those dates are any use to anybody please send me a pm.  Thankyou


----------



## lonegungal17

Need a sponsor for two adults on August 16th.


----------



## Numpty

Hiya, we need a sponcer for 3 passes on the 23rd of August,
thankx


----------



## karenmoloney

Numpty said:


> Hiya, we need a sponcer for 3 passes on the 23rd of August,
> thankx



Hi Numpty,
I have just sent you a PM as I will be there then & would be happy to help out if noone else has got back to you before now.  Let me know.


----------



## Numpty

karenmoloney said:


> Hi Numpty,
> I have just sent you a PM as I will be there then & would be happy to help out if noone else has got back to you before now.  Let me know.



Thanks hunny, I have sent you a PM, i hope you get it


----------



## Honeyjhun70

Hi, just letting the board know if there's anyone who'd need sponsorship,we'd be there 29Aug till 04 Sept. 

We can sponsor 12 people.  Thanks.


----------



## mickeymousepal

Hi there we would gladly sponsor anybody on our trip in October for AP,s we will be there for the 3 days if we can be of any help drop me an PM we went through the same proccess being sponsored from a lovely family in July.

Didn't expect to be back so soon LOL ah well thats what AP's are all about i guess


----------



## cap'njack.

Hiya,
I'm in DLP from 3rd to 18th September if anyone wants sponsorship during that time


----------



## shellyd

Managed to book another trip before our passes expire 

We will be there 17th October to 20th October and can sponser 9 people
PM me if I can help. 

Shellyd


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Still a way ahead but if anyone would like to be sponsored just before Christmas we will be there from the 19th to 23rd December and would be happy to sponsor.


----------



## bhewson

Hi, 
Will be at DLP on Friday 8th October 2010
                        Saturday 9th october 2010
                        Monday 11th October 2010
can sponsor 6 passes, pm if interested.
Thanks


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi bhewson,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each 

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## Ross_Jenkins

Hi we are at disney from 20th to 25th February if anybody would like sponsorship.

Thanks


----------



## Brummig

We will be there 5 and 6 Nov if anyone needs sponsorship.

Cheers  Helen


----------



## Brummig

Just bumping this in case anyone wants AP sponsorship 5-6 Nov - PM me if interested.  Cheers


----------



## itsrachelhere

I am going to be there from the 11th November (evening onwards), to the 15th. Looking for someone to sponsor my friend and I for annual passports, so if there's anyone who could help, please let me know!


----------



## GiantAngels

Hello all!

Myself and my wife are annual pass holders and will be in Disneyland Paris from 30th December (afternoon) until the 2nd January (afternoon).  

We are also there from the 16th March (afternoon) until the 20th March (afternoon).

We will be happy to sponsor people on either visit.

PM me if yiou are interested.

Garry


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Garry . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## kklovedisney

itsrachelhere said:


> I am going to be there from the 11th November (evening onwards), to the 15th. Looking for someone to sponsor my friend and I for annual passports, so if there's anyone who could help, please let me know!



Hi Rachel,
i'll be at disneyland paris on 14th of november and i can sponsor you and your friend. I can't send you a private message on disboards.


----------



## MinnieMouse73

We'll be there December 28th - January 1st and can sponsor up to 6 people


----------



## geetee

Hi we are in DLP on the 1st dec & looking for sponsors for 4 people plse?


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi geetee,
Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome you to the DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each 

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## neil_mw

Hi,

I'm really sorry this is so last minute, however is anyone going to DLP on the 17th / 18th December and available to sponsor 4 annual passes?

Many thanks,

Neil

PS This is my first post on this forum - I do apologise if I've done anything wrong in this post.


----------



## neil_mw

Sorry - first mistake in my first post :-(  Not only that, however I managed to get the holiday date wrong!  We'll be in DLP from either Sat afternoon (18 Dec) or Sun morning (19 Dec). 

Many thanks in advance,

Neil


----------



## cherrymarzipan

You can't stretch it a bit can you? We arrive Sunday afternoon - hopefully!


----------



## Cyrano

neil_mw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm really sorry this is so last minute, however is anyone going to DLP on the 17th / 18th December and available to sponsor 4 annual passes?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Neil
> 
> PS This is my first post on this forum - I do apologise if I've done anything wrong in this post.



Hi Neil . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## keatonsmommy03

Hi all I am wondering if anyone would like to sponsor my family 2adults 2kids. We will be arriving very early on 3/26/11 so any time would be great. thanks


thanks


----------



## mickptaylor

Hi,
We are at DLP from Sunday 30th Jan until Wednesday 2nd Feb and can sponsor upto 3 people.
PM if intrested.


----------



## mickeymousepal

We will be in DLRP from the 15th of February until 21st and can sponsor as many as you need probably .....well up to 12 really but would be happy to help even 1


Many thanks pm if i can be of help


----------



## karenmoloney

I am here at the moment until 19th Feb in case anyone needs sponsoring.  We can sponsor up to 9.


----------



## Brummig

We are in DLP 18th - 21st Feb.  Let me know if anyone needs sponsorship.


----------



## jymhall

I am looking for sponsorship for 1 AP for out trip 6-8 June - can anyone help me out? Does the person who is sponsoring have to be present, or can it be done my post? 

Many thanks! 

James


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Sorry I can't help you James, but for anyone else we are in the park from April 26 to May 1 and would be happy to sponsor people during that period. 

Hope you find someone!


----------



## Joyce_Belle

jymhall said:


> I am looking for sponsorship for 1 AP for out trip 6-8 June - can anyone help me out? Does the person who is sponsoring have to be present, or can it be done my post?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> James



Ahw, such a shame, I'm there on 9, 10 and 11 June and give 1 person the 10% discount.  (yes, both persons need to be present)
If anybody needs the discount on one of those days, send me a message.


----------



## karenmoloney

I'm there 3rd May - 6th May, if anyone needs sponsered, let me know.


----------



## beth01dog

Hi
There are 5 of us with annual passes and will be at DLP between 28th May and 3rd June if anybody wants us to sponsor them let me know.


----------



## mum2threemonsters

beth01dog said:


> Hi
> There are 5 of us with annual passes and will be at DLP between 28th May and 3rd June if anybody wants us to sponsor them let me know.




Hi Beth

Im new to this forum as we've just booked our first trip to Paris and Disney this weekend and will be there on the 2nd June to pick up a Francilien pass to return on the 5th of June for 5 nights in the Thomas Cook explorers hotel. So we are looking for someone to sponsor us. There are 4 of us needing passes so we would be very thankfull if you would be willing to sponsor us.



Julie


----------



## Cyrano

Hi mum2threemonsters . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Please read through the thread so you are aware how sponsorship and this thread works.
Details should only be discussed through Private meeage (PM) and not on the thread.
As you are a new poster you will need to participate further on the boards before you are able to reply to PMs


----------



## cherrymarzipan

mum2threemonsters, have sent you a pm, please let me know if you cannot receive it.


----------



## mum2threemonsters

cherrymarzipan said:


> mum2threemonsters, have sent you a pm, please let me know if you cannot receive it.




Hi yes I have received it unfortunatly it wont let me reply as my post count isnt yet ten. Once Im up to this limit Ill get in touch with you with my mobile number. I doubt Ill be able to find 4 people that will be there on the 2nd in time before we go so your offer of 3 sponsors sounds good. We need to save every penny as we've booked this after a cancellation on another holiday (lost £440 on insurance) as I got taken into hospital 2 weeks before we went (would have been today :-( )... So money is limited now!

Julie


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Aw, so sorry to hear you have not been well. Hope all is fine now. Just think, if you were there now it would all have been over when you really are there in June - if you see what I mean, trying to look on the bright side!

Anyway, glad to be able to help if we can and look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## beth01dog

mum2threemonsters said:


> Hi Beth
> 
> Im new to this forum as we've just booked our first trip to Paris and Disney this weekend and will be there on the 2nd June to pick up a Francilien pass to return on the 5th of June for 5 nights in the Thomas Cook explorers hotel. So we are looking for someone to sponsor us. There are 4 of us needing passes so we would be very thankfull if you would be willing to sponsor us.
> 
> 
> 
> Julie



Hi
Sorry didn't see your message til today - we will be there and could help you if you still need it although I see somebody else has also offered - let me know.


----------



## DLPdaft

Please remember this thread is for sponsor offers and requests only, specific communication should be done by PM to each other .


----------



## ROBEAR84

It's a little early as we're not going for a while but thought I'd post now incase I forget and any AP holders are booked to go already.

If anyone is available to sponsor on the 5th November (Saturday) we will be requiring 3 APs so would be very grateful!

Thank you!


----------



## Joyce_Belle

We can give 10% discount on 9, 10, 11 June 2011. Please contact me.


----------



## Diananil

Hi all,
Off to DLP on June 13 to 16th . Looking for sponsorship please.


----------



## batieman

Hi all
Will be in Disneyland paris on the 8th of august 2011 and we are looking for sponsors for 4 people.
PLease help!


----------



## Cyrano

Hi batieman . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Please read through the thread as you will not be able to reply to Private Messages (PM) until you have participated further on the boards. Note personal details and email addresses should not be posted on this thread.


----------



## Aurynn

Hi,
I'm off to DLP on the 11th of July. Anyone there to sponsor us that day?


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Hi Aurynn

We would be happy to sponsor you, have sent you a PM


----------



## kklovedisney

Hi everyone, 
we'll be in Disneyland from the 5th to 8th september and we can sponsor up to five people.


----------



## Bambi2009

Hi, we are there from 10th to 17th August is anybody needs sponsorship


----------



## janischa

Hi, We will be there 16th-18th September 2011 and we have annual passes, so we'd be happy to get new passholders a 10% discount ! Would prefer to have at least a company of 3. We may also be going for Terrorific nights (29-30th october) and end of november/early to mid december. Let me know if maybe i can help !!


----------



## mum2threemonsters

Hi we will be at DLP on the 12th-16th December and also willing to sponsor up to 4 people. Send me a PM if you are interested, thankyou .

Julie


----------



## alstox

batieman said:


> Hi all
> Will be in Disneyland paris on the 8th of august 2011 and we are looking for sponsors for 4 people.
> PLease help!


Hi 

We're at Disneyland Paris from Monday 8th to approx 4pm on Thursday 11th August 2011 and can sponsor up to 6 annual passes. Happy to help. 

Regards 

Al


----------



## DisneyFamily 2011

alstox said:


> Hi
> 
> We're at Disneyland Paris from Monday 8th to approx 4pm on Thursday 11th August 2011 and can sponsor up to 6 annual passes. Happy to help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Al



Hi , we are a family of 4 , looking to buy annual passports and would love it if you could sponsor us, we could meet you there on the 8th?


----------



## Cyrano

Hi DisneyFamily 2011 . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Please read through this thread so you know how the sponsorship thread works. Note that no personal details should be posted on the board and that all detailed correspondance should be conducted by Private Message (PM).


----------



## alstox

DisneyFamily 2011 said:


> Hi , we are a family of 4 , looking to buy annual passports and would love it if you could sponsor us, we could meet you there on the 8th?



Hi.
That's great .... I will send you a PM with my contact info so we can chat offline beforehand. 

For anyone else that needs sponsorship between 8th and 11th August 2011, we can still do another 2 if that helps anyone.

Al


----------



## alstox

If anyone needs sponsorship for annual passes at Disneyland Paris, we are there now up to 4pm on Thursday 11th August and can do up to 6 if that helps anyone.

Al


----------



## lynneharvey

My husband and I are at Disneyland Paris from 19 - 21 August and can sponsor 6 people.
I will return to Disneyland Paris from 6 - 9 October and could sponsor 3 people.
I hope this can help you.
Regards
Lynne


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi lynneharvey,

Welcome to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board .

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each 

If you have not had a look yet, DLP posting rules are here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1477038, 
DIS posting guidelines can be found here
http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## lynneharvey

Hi Elaine
Thanks for the welcome.
Regards
Lynne


----------



## tweenie1976

hi i'm new to this forum and am amaze i never knew about it before. I love disneyland paris and am looking to but annual passports for 2 adults and 3 children. Going to disney on 29th august if anyone would able to help me xx


----------



## KirstyLilian

Hi there, we're looking for annual pass sponsorship for 2 adults. We'll be arriving 26th Dec, and would greatly appreciate sponsorship if anyone is around?! Kirsty x


----------



## Cyrano

Hi tweenie1976 . Elaine, Jackie, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.


----------



## Neo

Hi Guys

We will be booking this weekend for Easter next Year. From 5th April to 9th April. Would like a sponsor for 5? 

Any help please PM

Thanks

Neo


----------



## Happy Tappy

Hello!

I'll be visiting the parks from the 7-9th of November and can sponsor up to 3 people.

We arrive at around lunchtime on the 7th.

If anyone is looking for a sponsor on those dates, please pm me!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## tweenie1976

we have just come back and have booked again for the 21stoct till the 27th and also 18 th dec till 23rd dec if anyone needs sponsoring 

Have a good trip whenever you all go xx


----------



## Cuthbert1969

We're at Disneyland from 20th October if anyone is able to sponsor 4 of us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Just a heads up to say we will be at Disneyland Paris from the 28th September to the 2nd October and would be delighted to sponsor anyone for APs during that period.


----------



## lojo

We will be at the parks from 23rd to 26th December and can sponsor up to six people.  Arriving quite late on 23rd and leaving lunch time 26th.


----------



## neil_mw

Hi all,

We'll be in DLP from the 25th to 27th October if anyone would like sponsorship of annual passes!

If you're going next week (well, anytime!), have lots of fun!

Neil


----------



## Brummig

Just to let people know we will be in DLP 10th-12th Nov if anyone needs sponsorship


----------



## cutiepatootie

We're thinking of heading to Disney...need sponsorship for 3 people....hoping for Oct 30, or 31st.  Anyone?


----------



## tweenie1976

im going again on the19 -22nd december if anyone needs sponsoring


----------



## mum2threemonsters

Just a reminder as it was July I posted. There are 4 of us going 12th-16th December if anyone would like sponsoring. Just send me a PM as I log in every couple of days but may not notice this thread! 

Julie


----------



## Ruddles

Hi All,

We'll be at the parks 12-16 December if anyone would like sponsoring. We can sponsor up to 6 people.

Julie is there at the same time and offered first so it's fair to ask her first but otherwise please PM me.

Frank.


----------



## KirstyLilian

Hi there, 
We'll be arriving in the afternoon on 26th December, would greatly apreciate AP sponsorship if anyone is around....?! many thanks Kirsty


----------



## Shakka

Hi everyone. I'll be at DLRP on 30/11 - 03/12/2011 if anybody requires sponsorship. Hope to help each other out. Cheers


----------



## Orion33

Hi all, I was wondering if the rules to sponsorship had changed? I recently bought a dream pass and was given no forms??? I'm sure you used to be given forms?! Is been a couple of years though... I want to sponsor my boyfriends passport!

Meanwhile once I've worked this out I can sponsor people (however many an individual can sponsor) 

I live by the park so if you want sponsoring anytime message me when and I'll meet you at the park gates! Saves on postage...


----------



## DLPdaft

yes, the rules have changed. You have to be there in person now to sponsor a new AP purchase, so you have to meet the person you are sponsoring at the the park and go to the AP office together, for them to be able to use your sponsorship.

You can still sponsor up to 3 new AP purchases on your AP. The other rules remain the same, you have to be an AP holder for at least one month before you can start sponsoring, and you can't use the 10% sponsorship discount if you've held an AP of any type within the 2 years prior to buying a new one. That means if someone asks you to sponsor them and they've had an AP within the last 2 years, you won't get your sponsor stamp towards your 3 sponsored APs, to allow you to extend your AP for free for 12 months.


----------



## Orion33

Perfect means I can do my blokes then, how much is the discount on sponsorship now?


----------



## DLPdaft

Its 10% discount .


----------



## SolisGazer

lojo said:


> We will be at the parks from 23rd to 26th December and can sponsor up to six people.  Arriving quite late on 23rd and leaving lunch time 26th.



Hiya

I am going on Christmas Eve and we will be arriving just after lunch.  Would you be able to sponsor myself and my boyf?

Many Thanks


----------



## lojo

Be happy to - PM me and we can sort out the practicalities.


----------



## Orion33

Can sponsor 2 people ANYTIME just let me know your dates and will arrange a good time to meet you at the park.

Plus If anyone is at the park from 20th Dec - 4th Jan then I can sponsor 3 more As my boyfriend who holds a dream pass also will be out here staying with me.

It will get you the pass for 180

(so can sponsor 5 people in total)


----------



## disneylandarchives

Hi, Looking for someone to sponsor me for a pass pleaseeee, going to visit the park on tues 13th march 2012


----------



## Cyrano

Hi disneylandarchives . Elaine, Elaine and Reid welcome to DLP DIS board 

We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet,  DLP posting rules are here, DIS posting guidelines can be found here.

Please read through the thread to understand how the sponsorship thread works.


----------



## lojo

We will be in the parks between 10th-17th May and can sponsor up to six people.


----------



## nahteb20

Hello, I will be in the park between afternoon of 17th and afternoon of the 26th if anyone needs sponsoring, There will be myself, hubby and 3 children. I think that we can sponsor up to 3 people each, so that would be 15 people! 

i will be happy to sponsor anyone


----------



## katiesam

Hi everyone,


Would anyone be able to sponsor 3 people on 11th April?  We are due to arrive at about 6pm.


----------



## katiesam

katiesam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Would anyone be able to sponsor 3 people on 11th April?  We are due to arrive at about 6pm.



Just checked the terms and it turns out 2 of our party won't be eligible for sponsorship as they have had an annual pass within the last 2 years.

But I'd be grateful if anyone is available to sponsor me.


----------



## KirstyLilian

Hello, 
We're going to be in Paris from 24th-30th of June, and can sponsor 6 people if anyone is going then!
Kirsty x


----------



## lojo

lojo said:


> We will be in the parks between 10th-17th May and can sponsor up to six people.



Just bumping this to add that we will be arriving on the evening of 9th May and as the parks are open later than normal, this might suit someone needing sponsorship that day.


----------



## Aurynn

We'll be at the parcs on the 5th and 6th of July and we can sponsor six in total. Drop me a message if you'd like to be sponsored


----------



## Chimay

Our first visit to the park will be July 16.  If someone wants to sponsor 4 people, please let me know!


----------



## cherrymarzipan

And to cover some of the intervening days... we're there from the 11th to the 16th and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## Daisyduck83

Don't really know much about sponsoring but we had temp annual passes that we will exchange on the 15 July - and we'll be there until the 20th if I can help anyone out I will ?

There will be 2 adult and 2 kids with dream annual passes?


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Daisyduck83 said:


> Don't really know much about sponsoring but we had temp annual passes that we will exchange on the 15 July - and we'll be there until the 20th if I can help anyone out I will ?
> 
> There will be 2 adult and 2 kids with dream annual passes?



Hello 

You have to have had your AP for at least a month before you can sponsor someone so you'll be good for your next visit


----------



## PumpkinPastie

I will be there August 1st and need someone to sponsor me and my DD. I am not sure if this is the correct option for me as I wont be there until later that night and not sure if its still all open but I am sure someone can point me in the correct direction.


----------



## addverbaan

Hi there.

 We aregoing to be in DLP 21st-26th october and can offer the 10% sponsership discount on AP for upto 9 people

If we can help you save some pennies and you can help us get some stamps, just send pm or email

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## KirstyLilian

Hello!

We'll be there 1st-6th of Dec, available to sponsor 6 ap's with 10% discount.

xx


----------



## Howellsy

Hi everyone,

We'll be there November 13th-15th with sponsorship available for 6 people, plus we have two free APs for under 7s that must be activated by January 23rd which we have no use for


----------



## kizzabel

Hi, we will be in DLP from Tuesday January 22nd - Friday 25th if anyone needs sponsorship.
I also have an adults and a childs ticket for both parks for these days which we dont need if anyone wants them.


----------



## Happy Tappy

I'll be there next week (mon-fri) and can sponsor 3 people.


----------



## lilacgems23

I'll be there 23rd Feb - 1st March if anyone would like me to sponsor them for 10% discount off their AP.


----------



## moorhunhe

I'll be in DLRP on February 15th and 16th, and I'm still in need of 3 stamps.

Would be great if we can help each other out!!


----------



## DreamerD

Guys I'll be in Disneyland Paris and Walt Disney Studios for my first time ever the first week of June (2013), me and my friends are interested in buying an amount of 4 Dream AP, I think we are going to make it on 3rd June, maybe in the afternoon because of travelling... Will be there someone with 4 slot free (so 2 AP) and so gaining much more magic with sponsorship? 

Please let me know!


----------



## micksn

I'm hoping to sponsor my sister and family when we go. Does anyone know if we can also use shareholders discount? Thanks!


----------



## DLPdaft

micksn said:


> I'm hoping to sponsor my sister and family when we go. Does anyone know if we can also use shareholders discount? Thanks!



no, its one or the other, whichever deal is to your best advantage, thats what you use (so in your case that would be sponsorship, because your sister's family gets 10% off the cost of their APs, and you get your AP extended for a year for free if you sponsor 3 people).

Bear in mind you can only sponsor someone if they haven't already held an AP within the last 2 years.


----------



## moorhunhe

DreamerD said:


> Guys I'll be in Disneyland Paris and Walt Disney Studios for my first time ever the first week of June (2013), me and my friends are interested in buying an amount of 4 Dream AP, I think we are going to make it on 3rd June, maybe in the afternoon because of travelling... Will be there someone with 4 slot free (so 2 AP) and so gaining much more magic with sponsorship?
> 
> Please let me know!



I've sended you a private message yesterday, I'm pretty sure I can help out


----------



## Daisyduck83

Hi we arrive in the on the 14th March and are there until the 19th March both in the evening - if anyone would like us to sponsor them Id be happy to! Or anything else that I could assist with just pm me ! We are a family of 4 2 adults 2 children all with Dream Annual passes !


----------



## gilesmt

I will be there may 9th to 19 if anyone would like to sponsor me, family of 5, at least three of us would like to get a passport, if not all.


----------



## cherrymarzipan

We are there until the 11th and would love to sponsor you - have sent a PM.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We will be in the park March 9-11 and would love to sponsor a family with a discount also.  We have 3 dream passes and they all need stamps.


----------



## stargatebarbie

we have 3 fantasy passes and we are there 2nd to 5th april if it  helps anyone ,not sure how it all works but we will be there


----------



## lewisjames123

I will be purchasing 4 dream annual passes Sunday 31st March and would like to get sponsorship 10% discount. Please pm me if you will be there at 8am on Sunday, thanks


----------



## majjsu

My husband, little girl and I arrive Fri 28 June 2013. We would really appreciate if anyone could sponsor us for 3 annual passes please?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

gilesmt said:


> I will be there may 9th to 19 if anyone would like to sponsor me, family of 5, at least three of us would like to get a passport, if not all.



We will be there also and would like to sponsor you.  We have yet to sponsor someone and want to give the discount.



lewisjames123 said:


> I will be purchasing 4 dream annual passes Sunday 31st March and would like to get sponsorship 10% discount. Please pm me if you will be there at 8am on Sunday, thanks



I sent a pm and would like to meet and get you the discount.  PM back please.



majjsu said:


> My husband, little girl and I arrive Fri 28 June 2013. We would really appreciate if anyone could sponsor us for 3 annual passes please?



I am sorry I will be in the States but let me see if my husband and son would like to come down to sponsor you.  

I want to start using our AP's as we just haven't been going and we would also like to help others with a discount while reaching the goal for a least one renewal.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

DS and I are making a get away from life trip on 18-20 April and would be more than happy to sponsor and give the 10% discount while trying to get one renewal.

Thank you


----------



## Lyanne

Hi,
My adult daughter and I will be in Paris from June 11 and are looking for a sponsor. Maybe June 13, 14 or 17 would be good days for us to meet at DLP to buy our annual passes? Our schedule is pretty open for now. Thanks!


----------



## fludu

I will be there on the 7th August 2013 and would like sponsorship for at least one or two adults AP and may add the kids if possible.


----------



## DreamerD

Hello guys! We are going to Disneyland Paris from 2nd to 4th of December, we've got 3 Dreams AP and we can sponsor all of you with -10% of the entire price! Contact me in private if you are interested!


----------



## Lisa_C

Going: 
October 26th - November 2nd
December 21st - Demember 28th
February 13th - 20th 2014

Can sponsor 9 people to get their 10% discount during these times, pm me if you'd like to take this offer up


----------



## loli104

Were a family of 4, looking for Dream Passports.  This is my first post so Im not allowed to PM so kindly pm me instead.  Looking to go Jan or Feb 2014 

Thank you!


----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

We're there from 21-24'th of november and can give 3 people discount. PM me if you're interested and maybe we can help each other out!


----------



## tinian

We'll be visiting the magic from 21 december to 24 december. We can give the 10% discount to 9 people and we would be so happy with the stamps. Please contact me if you're interested.


----------



## c00ke5ter

We'll be buying 5 Fantasy Annual Passports on 17th Feb, if anyone is on-site and able to sponsor.

Many Thanks
Ian


----------



## DLPdaft

c00ke5ter said:


> We'll be buying 5 Fantasy Annual Passports on 17th Feb, if anyone is on-site and able to sponsor.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Ian



are you all family, resident at the same address Ian? If you are, you would be better using the family discount (for buying 5 APs at the same time) as thats 20% off each pass purchased.


----------



## Jules1212

c00ke5ter said:


> We'll be buying 5 Fantasy Annual Passports on 17th Feb, if anyone is on-site and able to sponsor.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Ian



Hi Ian. We will be, but not until after 2:30pm.  Would that be too late for you?


----------



## Lisa_C

c00ke5ter said:
			
		

> We'll be buying 5 Fantasy Annual Passports on 17th Feb, if anyone is on-site and able to sponsor.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Ian



We're there if you'd like me to sponsor you - there are four of us who can sponsor and we are there between the 12th and 20th. I'll pm you


----------



## juttawdw

We will be arriving in Disney on june 15th and want to buy 2 dream passes anyone there to sponsor us?


----------



## addverbaan

Just to say that I am in DLP 23-28 february and can give the 10% discount on the purchase of 3 annual passes. My last chance for the free renewal I think! you can either send me a pm here or an email if we can help each other 
addverbaan@gmail.com


----------



## c00ke5ter

Correct, do you think it's 20% family discount *or* 10% sponsorship discount, not both?


----------



## DLPdaft

c00ke5ter said:


> Correct, do you think it's 20% family discount *or* 10% sponsorship discount, not both?



its one or the other - they are not combineable.


----------



## c00ke5ter

Lisa_C said:


> We're there if you'd like me to sponsor you - there are four of us who can sponsor and we are there between the 12th and 20th. I'll pm you


Thanks for the kind offer - it seems we cannot combine the discounts!


----------



## c00ke5ter

DLPdaft said:


> its one or the other - they are not combineable.


Thanks for the info. Ah well!  

Ian


----------



## lewisjames123

I am there from 18th till 22nd Feb 2014 and can sponsor 10 people! This could save you 200 euros (20euros on each pass purchased)!!
Please PM me for details and time/date I can meet you at the annual pass office.
Thanks 
Lewisjames123


----------



## DLRPWonders

I will be at Disneyland Paris 16-17 March, for the St. Patrick's Day celebrations.
And I can sponsor up to 6 people. DM me if interested.


----------



## Lisa_C

Quick post before we start packing. Long standing, trust worthy member of the DIS able to sponsor anyone arriving from the 13th -20th February (or a late sponsorship on the 12th) and can sponsor upto 9 people for a discounted AP.

Can send a PM with contact details if interested or just inbox me


----------



## pokerbanter

Will be in DLP from March31st - 5th April 2014. There are 4 of us with annual passes so can sponsor up to 12 people I think. PM if you want sponsorship on these dates.


----------



## mprimiano

We will be going to Disneyland Paris this weekend - Feb 15 though Feb 17, 2014.  We plan to buy yearly Fantasy passes (2 adults plus 1 three year old).  If anyone will be there and would like to sponsor us, please message me. Thanks!


----------



## lewisjames123

I will be there from the 18 - 22 feb 2014 and can sponsor upto 10 people for reduced price annual passes.

Please PM me for details


----------



## mrshindig

will be in disneyland on Friday 14th March, looking at getting two annual passes for me and my wife, anyone around on those dates?


----------



## addverbaan

I am still hoping to get the last stamp for the free renewal of my AP so if anyone is looking to buy one between 23 and 28 february and would like to get the 10% discount - please let me know!


----------



## DLRPWonders

mrshindig said:


> will be in disneyland on Friday 14th March, looking at getting two annual passes for me and my wife, anyone around on those dates?



Such a shame, I will arrive 2 days later on the 16th!
Still have 3 spots left for sponsering, would've loved to help you out.


----------



## kizzabel

We have two Dream APs and can sponsor between May 19th and 23rd if it helps anyone, just pm and we can make arrangements.


----------



## Steef1991

mrshindig said:


> will be in disneyland on Friday 14th March, looking at getting two annual passes for me and my wife, anyone around on those dates?



To bad.. I arrive one day later. 
If you don't mind one day later let me know ok


----------



## Cuthbert1969

We have 4 Dream passes and can sponsor people from 9th to 16th April and from 24th to 28th May, if it helps anyone.


----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

We're there from 2 march (arriving early in the morning) 'til 3 march 2014 and 24-26 oktober 2014. We can give discount to 3 people.


----------



## mrshindig

will be in disneyland on Friday 14th March, looking at getting two annual passes for me and my wife, anyone around on those dates?


----------



## gracieclaire

We are looking to buy 3a and 1c dream passes on the 26th july if anyone is around then please pm me


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Can we add into this thread when can somebody with AP sponsor Someone else?.
As we can not buy cheap AP anymore this maybe useful 
We would need someone to sponsor us on 27th oct 2014 3 adults needing dream AP.
Many thanks 
Rachael 

Edit found out my boys can sponsor us great news for me !
We will be only happy to sponsor 3 people from 27th oct till 3 nov 2014,


----------



## addverbaan

I can sponsor 3 people on either 27, 28 or 29 April - just let me know if we can help each other out


----------



## Lisa_C

We'll be there 15-16th March and can sponsor 6 people. PM me if you would like to know any more or if we can help


----------



## tinian

We are in Disneyland 5-12 July and we can sponsor 9 people. If you're interested, let me know by pm.


----------



## kizzabel

How many months would be added to my AP if I sponsor one person?

Trying to find a breakdown of the ts&cs in English but im just getting frazzled :/ thanks in advance


----------



## DLPdaft

kizzabel said:


> How many months would be added to my AP if I sponsor one person?
> 
> Trying to find a breakdown of the ts&cs in English but im just getting frazzled :/ thanks in advance



none - it doesn't work that way I'm afraid. You have to sponsor 3 new AP purchases to get any free extension on your AP.


----------



## addverbaan

kizzabel said:


> How many months would be added to my AP if I sponsor one person?
> 
> Trying to find a breakdown of the ts&cs in English but im just getting frazzled :/ thanks in advance



Unfortunately it does not work like that 
You need 3 stamps to get a free 12 months renewal, but you get nothing for 1 or 2 i'm afraid.

Also worth remembering that you need to collect all 3 stamps in the same time period which is either 1st april till 1st november OR 1st november till 31 march. You can not carry a stamp over from one period to the next.


----------



## kizzabel

DLPdaft said:
			
		

> none - it doesn't work that way I'm afraid. You have to sponsor 3 new AP purchases to get any free extension on your AP.



Aaah bother. Well I'll be happy to help sponsor - I just wont have any benefit! I'll be renewing by post later in the year so & getting 6 months free so its OK!


----------



## kizzabel

addverbaan said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it does not work like that
> You need 3 stamps to get a free 12 months renewal, but you get nothing for 1 or 2 i'm afraid.
> 
> Also worth remembering that you need to collect all 3 stamps in the same time period which is either 1st april till 1st november OR 1st november till 31 march. You can not carry a stamp over from one period to the next.



Never knew about the two seasons for stamps either. Thanks for that


----------



## bren78

Hi, I will be in Disney with my family between 12th and 16th April and can sponsor up to 6 people, pm if its any use to you 

thanks

bren


----------



## Laura678

If anyone needs śponsorship I'll be there from April 2nd to September 31st!


----------



## traceyjayne

Cuthbert1969 said:


> We have 4 Dream passes and can sponsor people from 9th to 16th April and from 24th to 28th May, if it helps anyone.


We arrive on April 9th staying with my grown up children and grandchildren at Explorers nearby arriving via Eurostar
We will need 4 adults and one child aged 13 and one child aged 6 
Any help please appreciated tried to buy on line but we don't have a French address! 
Tracey


----------



## Mrsbenny

We will be there 21st - 25th April and 20- 24th July if anybody wants a sponser we have fantasy passes.


----------



## Cuthbert1969

traceyjayne said:


> We arrive on April 9th staying with my grown up children and grandchildren at Explorers nearby arriving via Eurostar
> We will need 4 adults and one child aged 13 and one child aged 6
> Any help please appreciated tried to buy on line but we don't have a French address!
> Tracey



We will hopefully be there from about 1 in the afternoon, traffic permitting.  Is that too late for you?


----------



## traceyjayne

Cuthbert1969 said:


> We will hopefully be there from about 1 in the afternoon, traffic permitting.  Is that too late for you?


That would be great can we meet at station not sure on arrival tine my daughter booked the tickets 
Can you pm me please
How does sponsorship work?
Tracey


----------



## Cuthbert1969

traceyjayne said:


> That would be great can we meet at station not sure on arrival tine my daughter booked the tickets
> Can you pm me please
> How does sponsorship work?
> Tracey



I can't PM you so please can you PM me your e-mail address?  Thanks.


----------



## traceyjayne

Cuthbert1969 said:


> I can't PM you so please can you PM me your e-mail address?  Thanks.[/QUOTE
> I couldn't put email on here so I sent you a PM
> The PM should allow a reply? back to me just tick a box?


----------



## traceyjayne

traceyjayne said:


> Cuthbert1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't PM you so please can you PM me your e-mail address?  Thanks.[/QUOTE
> I couldn't put email on here so I sent you a PM
> The PM should allow a reply? back to me just tick a box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent you a friend request and another PM BUT still not able to send you my email as it is not allowed??
Click to expand...


----------



## traceyjayne

traceyjayne said:


> traceyjayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent you a friend request and another PM BUT still not able to send you my email as it is not allowed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent you a message back Cuthbert so hope you manage to read it you may ned to accept my friend request as it came up as a visitor?
> I sent you my mobile tel number so we can now speak and also text
> We arrive at Marne la Vallee - Disney station at about 2pm on Wednesday April 9th and I plan to use Disney Express for luggage, much to my daughters annoyance as she feels it is a waste of money! But it will save us time etc both ways
Click to expand...


----------



## tinian

We are in Disneyland from 5-12 July. If you need a sponsor, send me a pm. We'd be happy to help and could use the stamps


----------



## JoeATC

Hi, we will arrive June 12th, 2014 and would like to upgrade our 4 one day tickets to 4 Fantasy AP's if anyone can sponsor us. Also, will the Fantasy AP allow us to enter for EMH's or was that the 20th Anniversary version only. Thanks


----------



## Jules1212

Hi Joe.  Hubby and I will be there from June 11th -13th. We could sponsor you for three of those AP's. PLease feel free to send me a message if that is of any help to you.


----------



## JoeATC

Thanks Jules, I sent you a PM


----------



## addverbaan

One last try 
We are in DLP 27th and 28th April and can sponsor 3 people for the 10% discount (and of course the lovely stamps for us)
Amanda


----------



## bugsbunny

we are planning to visit there between 3/May to 6/May and looking for sponsor to buy Dream passes (1 adult and 1 child). promoparc have this on offer at 198 euro but only for french residents...sigh


----------



## addverbaan

We will be in DLP 9/10 and 11 of June and can sponsor up to 9 people for the 10% discount  
If you are traveling by car we are also happy to meet you by the entrance so that we can get your the free parking by using our AP's
If you are coming with friends or family that do not want an AP, we are also happy to help you get the bring a friend tickets which cost only 21 for 1 day 2 park

send me a pm if we can help each other
Amanda x


----------



## horseymen

Hello,

My wife, myself and two three year old twin girls will be there this Tuesday for 16 days.  Although we aren't going every day, we'll want to go a few days.  If anyone can/wants to sponsor a lovely family from Texas, I will not turn down a discount.    Sad that I missed out on the CE/Promoparcs deal.  PM me if you can help.


----------



## tinian

We'll be in the parcs from 5 - 12 July and can sponsor up to 6 people. We'd be very grateful for the stamps. Please pm me if you're interested.


----------



## TinkiBell

horseymen said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife, myself and two three year old twin girls will be there this Tuesday for 16 days.  Although we aren't going every day, we'll want to go a few days.  If anyone can/wants to sponsor a lovely family from Texas, I will not turn down a discount.    Sad that I missed out on the CE/Promoparcs deal.  PM me if you can help.



Hello,

I'm in the park from 19. June to 22. June. I can sponser 3 people. If you want, you can send me an PM.


----------



## Pluto number 1

If you get sponsored do you still get your park entrance ticket refunded, we would like to buy 2 tickets going on the 21st & 22nd June , thanks


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Pluto number 1 said:


> If you get sponsored do you still get your park entrance ticket refunded, we would like to buy 2 tickets going on the 21st & 22nd June , thanks



From what I've been advised you can buy your one day park ticket meet your sponsor later in the day go to the Ap office get your refund plus 10 percent off 
So yes


----------



## Pluto number 1

Thanks ILOVEDLP


----------



## tinian

tinian said:


> We'll be in the parcs from 5 - 12 July and can sponsor up to 6 people. We'd be very grateful for the stamps. Please pm me if you're interested.



Edit: We can now sponsor two people. So if you want to buy two annual passes between 5 and 12 July and are looking for a sponsor, let me know.


----------



## cherrymarzipan

We arrive on Thursday 26th June (pm) and return on the 29th and can sponsor up to 6 people. Happy to help and be helped by anyone in that period!


----------



## Lisa_C

ILOVEDLP said:
			
		

> From what I've been advised you can buy your one day park ticket meet your sponsor later in the day go to the Ap office get your refund plus 10 percent off
> So yes



Yes, this is correct.


----------



## Jules1212

ILOVEDLP said:


> From what I've been advised you can buy your one day park ticket meet your sponsor later in the day go to the Ap office get your refund plus 10 percent off
> So yes



Just agreeing with you and Lisa C here as we did this exact thing 3 days ago. We met up with JoeATC (and his lovely family) as per the above exchange ^^^^^ and they had 1 day tickets. We all went in together and up to the AP office and they refunded the 1 day ticket price and then applied the 10% discount.


----------



## DLPdaft

Jules1212 said:


> Just agreeing with you and Lisa C here as we did this exact thing 3 days ago. We met up with JoeATC (and his lovely family) as per the above exchange ^^^^^ and they had 1 day tickets. We all went in together and up to the AP office and they refunded the 1 day ticket price and then applied the 10% discount.



forgive me but doesn't that mean if you buy a one-day ticket then apply for the  sponsorship discount later that you're not actually getting 10% off? ie if the above happens, lets say you buy a one-day park ticket at 64 euros, then meet your sponsor later for the sponsorship discount at the AP office - fantasy pass 159 euros minus what you've already paid 64 euros = 95 euros, then 10% off that = 9.5 euros, so your fantasy pass costs 159 euros minus 9.5 euros = 149.90 euros.

If you just bought your AP at Guest Services instead (with your sponsor present to get the discount) you'd get 10% off the full 159 euros wouldn't you? So it would cost 159 euros minus 15.9 euros = 143.10 euros.


----------



## Jules1212

I believe you are correct on that Elaine.  We kept back a bit when the money side of things was going on as didn't want to seem too 'in your face', so I am not sure what they paid.

But if someone has already purchased their one day ticket(s) then there is still some discount, however the better deal IS in buying the AP at guest services like we did when we got ours in December.

I don't know if our sponsor family just got lucky, but even though we had said we could only sponsor three, the AP office applied the discount to the four passes they bought. DH did of course just get the three stamps on his sponsorship form which is more than OK by us.


----------



## Pluto number 1

TinkiBell said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the park from 19. June to 22. June. I can sponser 3 people. If you want, you can send me an PM.



Tinkibell i sent you a message are you still willling to sponsor people on Saturday ?
thanks Lorna


----------



## cinderslg

Hope this doesnt sound daft but if you bought your day ticket on line before travellin,and got a better deal that paying at the gates, would they automatically deduct the gate price of the annual pass??


----------



## DLPdaft

cinderslg said:


> Hope this doesnt sound daft but if you bought your day ticket on line before travellin,and got a better deal that paying at the gates, would they automatically deduct the gate price of the annual pass??



it depends - if the price you paid is on the day ticket, they'll take off what you paid. If theres no price on the day ticket, they'll take off the gate price of the day ticket.


----------



## TinkiBell

Pluto number 1 said:


> Tinkibell i sent you a message are you still willling to sponsor people on Saturday ?
> thanks Lorna



I have sent you an Mail. We can meet at 10 am at the entrance.


----------



## Viledas

I am in Disneyland coming saturday (28th of june). Anyone who wants to get a 10% discount when getting your AP, please contact me! 

Fun fact: the Ratatouille-rides are open to AP-card holders starting 28th of June, so you can get a preview before all other Disney Visitors if you get your AP!

Why would you buy one of these passports?
Well, when you go to Disneyland Paris for more than 4 days a year, you are better off buying an annual passport (which also offers a lot of discounts). A passport costs 199, but when you buy one through another passport member, you get a 10% discount (it costs 179 then).

There are lots of advantages like free parking, discounts for hotels, souvenirs, restaurants, ... There are also a lot of discounts and specials for passport holders and their friends (now there is one where you can take 5 friends for 21 instead of 54 per ticket).

What do you have to do?
We will be going back to Disneyland this Saturday. If you can make it there as well on Saturday, we can provide you with the discount of 20 for your passport and you would make us very happy! Just contact me through this forum or reply below and I will contact you. Thanks!


----------



## addverbaan

Fun fact: the Ratatouille-rides are open to AP-card holders starting 28th of June, so you can get a preview before all other Disney Visitors if you get your AP!


This is not quite accurate I believe as you have to register in advance via the Disney site, chosing a date and a time. I am pretty sure you can not just turn up. sorry to but  in - just don't want anyone to end up disappointed


----------



## Steef1991

Hi,

How many people can you sponser?

I am going 30th of October until 2nd of November and i can sponser people if they want  Just PM me


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Steef1991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many people can you sponser?
> 
> I am going 30th of October until 2nd of November and i can sponser people if they want  Just PM me


It's 3 
You need 3 stamps to get your free 12 mths 
but I read that someone sponsored 4 people a few weeks ago.
Maybe the where just being nice in the ap office.


----------



## squirkle

I will be in DLP most days between 9th-23rd of September, if anyone needs sponsorship.


Is it possible to sponsor more than 3 people to get their 10% discount, even if you can only get a maximum of 3 stamps yourself?


----------



## Pluto number 1

My hubby & I will be in DLP on the 30th & 31st of august in anyone wants sponsoring for annual passes please email me , thanks

Pluto number 1  (Lorna)


----------



## ArieDLPfan

We'll be in Disneyland Paris from 11 - 16 August and can sponsor up to 12 people. 

We'd be very grateful for the stamps.

Please pm me if you're interested.

Have a great Disney day!!


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

Would anyone be willing to sponsor me? I will be buying my dream annual pass on Monday the 13th of October 2014

Since I will have my annual pass on the 13th, I will be at DLP till Friday the 17th of october if anyone wants sponsored, and I will also be at DLP 12th-20th of March 2015 if anyone is there needing sponsored too


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Donald Ducks wife said:


> Would anyone be willing to sponsor me? I will be buying my dream annual pass on Monday the 13th of October 2014
> 
> Since I will have my annual pass on the 13th, I will be at DLP till Friday the 17th of october if anyone wants sponsored, and I will also be at DLP 12th-20th of March 2015 if anyone is there needing sponsored too



Hi post on trip adviser too loads going in oct 
You need to have your Ap for a mth b4 you can sponsor sorry 
You can sponsor in march  
X


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

ILOVEDLP said:


> Hi post on trip adviser too loads going in oct
> You need to have your Ap for a mth b4 you can sponsor sorry
> You can sponsor in march
> X



ah I thought that would be the case, okies 

Also im not on trip adviser, do you have a link?


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Donald Ducks wife said:


> ah I thought that would be the case, okies
> 
> Also im not on trip adviser, do you have a link?



Here you go 
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowTo...ee_Seine_et_Marne_Ile_de_France.html#59717058


----------



## nattynooy

My AP runs out the week we arrive.
If i sponsor one of my kids, they will get the discount, but do I get any benefits?

I.e will I get a months extension etc??

Or do you only get an extension  if you sponsor THREE people?
thanks xxxx


----------



## ILOVEDLP

That weird I got a email about this question ?
How does that happen ??
You need 3 stamps for your free 18th 
Try http://www.discount-ticket-store.com/
For a kids Ap first it will be cheaper I may have another sourest but that's pending


----------



## bpeacock

Hi 

After debating is it worth getting 80 more shares at a cost of currently 250.00 to save 126.00 on 4 dream passes.  I have come to the decision it may not be worth it.

So if anyone will be around on the 26th October, I have to drive from Zebrugge (P&O Ferry as we live in Hull) to Disney so can get there around 3pm.  

Let me know and we can arrange something.

Cheers


----------



## ILOVEDLP

What are the ages of your kids ?
If under 11 this may help you they have cheap kids APs.
http://www.supertrips.net/
Shame as I'm  there but not till 12 on the 27th 
X


----------



## bpeacock

Is this a safe site to use, as 458.00 for 4 passes sounds great, but we are planning to back middle of August next year, so when do the passes become active


----------



## pokerbanter

We will be there 1st october til 4th october. 4 of us with annual passes so can sponsor up to 12 people for your 10% discount.


----------



## Noemie

I will probably buy an annual pass on august 18th, anyone willing to sponsor me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bren78

Hi,

I will be in Disney this week from Wednesday to Sunday if anyone needs sponsorship for annual passes.

Bren.


----------



## ArieDLPfan

We'll be in Disneyland Paris from 11 - 16 August, anyone who wants to get a 10% discount when getting your AP, please contact me!

We can provide you with the discount for your passport and you would make us very happy! Just contact me through this forum or reply below and I will contact you. 

Thanks and have a great Disney day!!


----------



## ArieDLPfan

We'll be in Disneyland Paris from 11 - 16 August, anyone who wants to get a 10% discount when getting your AP, please contact me!

We can provide you with the discount for your passport and you would make us very happy! Just contact me through this forum or reply below and I will contact you. 

Thanks and have a great Disney day!!


----------



## rainee155

My autistic son has 10% off an annual pass and needs 2 more referals to get a free year which would really help him.


----------



## Ware Bears

Hi  to the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board. 

This is a friendly board, please join in on any thread or if you have any questions please start a new one of your own.

If you haven't had a look yet, the DLP DISboard posting rules are here and the DIS posting guidelines can be found here. 

As we've got a designated sponsorship thread on here, I've moved your post to it.


----------



## Noemie

I have a change of plan and will already buy my first AP on Sunday 17th August. Anyone there who could sponsor me?


----------



## ArieDLPfan

Noemie said:


> I have a change of plan and will already buy my first AP on Sunday 17th August. Anyone there who could sponsor me?



Hello Noemie,

When will you arrive? We're in DLP on 16 August so when you arrive in the afternoon it might work.

For how many people do you need a sponsor?

Best,

Arie


----------



## Noemie

I will arrive tomorrow around midday if there's not too much traffic.


----------



## katiesam

We will be there from Friday 29 August to Thursday 4 September and will be happy to sponsor anyone who would like to get 10% off their annual pass.

There will be 3 of us, so we could potentially sponsor 9 people! 

Please PM me if you'd like us to help


----------



## ILOVEDLP

bpeacock said:


> Is this a safe site to use, as 458.00 for 4 passes sounds great, but we are planning to back middle of August next year, so when do the passes become active


Hi bev 
I used this site and got 2adult AP today very happy with the service.
The ap start from the date you activate them


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Bump


----------



## Mucker man

We're arriving on Sept 8th if anyone is around with an annual pass so that I can get 10% off on the 4 AP I'm buying.
Thanks


----------



## katiesam

Just a quick bump in case anyone wants sponsoring between 29 August-4 September


----------



## katiesam

Just a reminder for any last minute sponsorship requests - we're there from 29 August - 4 September and can sponsor up to 9 people


----------



## Viledas

Mucker man said:


> We're arriving on Sept 8th if anyone is around with an annual pass so that I can get 10% off on the 4 AP I'm buying.
> Thanks



I can arrange that sponsorship for you. PM me if you are still looking for someone!


----------



## katiesam

Bump for last minute sponsorship requests.

We're off to the magic tomorrow  Yay!


----------



## HappyHammer

I know its early but can anyone sponsor me and my family on the 23rd December please?


----------



## Figgygirl

Hi,
Just to say I can sponsor 3 people 6th - 10th October, or two people 1st - 3rd December. On arrival day I am usually there between 10.30 and 11.00.


----------



## addverbaan

We can sponsor upto 9 people on either the 11th or 12th october - just let me know


----------



## Laura88

Hi addverbaan we will be there on the 11th of October, there would be 4 of us if you would be available to sponsor us?


----------



## addverbaan

Laura88 said:


> Hi addverbaan we will be there on the 11th of October, there would be 4 of us if you would be available to sponsor us?



Hi Laura   I sent you a pm and yes we would love to sponsor the 4 of you  We will be in the parks from emh till closing and anytime will be fine
Amanda


----------



## Laura88

addverbaan said:


> Hi Laura   I sent you a pm and yes we would love to sponsor the 4 of you  We will be in the parks from emh till closing and anytime will be fine
> Amanda



Hi Amanda thats great thanks, Ive only just registered so dont have enough posts to reply to your private message. Could you message me your email, so could contact you that way?


----------



## addverbaan

Laura88 said:


> Hi Amanda thats great thanks, Ive only just registered so dont have enough posts to reply to your private message. Could you message me your email, so could contact you that way?



Hi Laura

addverbaan@gmail.com


----------



## ArieDLPfan

We will be in Disneyland Paris between Sunday 19th and Friday 24th October if anyone needs sponsorship for the 10% discount on AP.

Feel free to PM me so we can work out the details.


----------



## Pluto number 1

We will be in DLP between the 30th October & the 2nd November if anyone wants sponsoring we can sponsor 6 people please message me thanks
Lorna


----------



## bren78

We will be in Disneyland Paris from Tuesday 28th October until Saturday 1st November if anyone needs sponsorship, we can sponsor 4 people.  Just send me message. Bren.


----------



## ArdyG

Figgygirl said:


> Hi,
> Just to say I can sponsor 3 people 6th - 10th October, or two people 1st - 3rd December. On arrival day I am usually there between 10.30 and 11.00.



Hi Figgygirl

My DD and I arrive on 9 October.  Are you still available to sponsor us?


----------



## Figgygirl

Hi ArdyG, 

Yes I can sponsor you both. Can you send me a private message so we can exchange phone numbers, and what time you expect to arrive? 
If I can find a 3rd person to sponsor during 6th - 10th it would be great! I am returning in December, but the current sponsorship time period ends on 12th November.

X


----------



## DLPdaft

I will be at DLP from the afternoon of Sunday 14th December, to the afternoon of Wednesday 17th December, and can sponsor up to 6 new AP purchases.


----------



## addverbaan

Just giving myself a bump

We will be in Disney 11th and 12th of october and again 19th-23rd october and can still sponsor either 5 people on the 11/12th or 6 people on during 19th-23rd november

If we can help each other just give me a shout

Amanda


----------



## Viledas

We will be in Disneyland from 4-5 October and from 30 October - 1 November. We can sponsor up to 12 persons, so don't hesitate to contact us!


----------



## Bucksmum

we are planning to buy 3 x Annual Passes on Sunday 28th Dec 2014, we will probably arrive at the parks at about 4 pm, if anyone can sponsor us we would be very grateful
thank you


----------



## DLRPWonders

Hi!

I will be at Disneyland Paris on October 24th for a day, and also between October 30th and November 3rd for five days. 

I can sponsor up to 6 people, so if you want to buy an Annual Passport, just send me a PM!

- DLRPWonders


----------



## shellyd

Hi, just wondered if anyone at dip on 26 October, I am looking for someone that can sponsor 4 of us.

Thank you


----------



## tarav

Hi I am in Disneyland paris on 27th October and will be looking to get 4Ap if anybody is available to sponsor thanks


----------



## rrayvic

Hi all ... We will be at DLP between dec20 th -  23 rd and will be able to sponsor 5 people .. If that's of any help then give me a shout xx


----------



## terry c

we are at disneyland paris  can any one sponsor 2 of us as well this saturday 11 oct  and 2 more on the 15 oct 
                            many thanks Terry


----------



## terry c

addverbaan said:


> Just giving myself a bump
> 
> We will be in Disney 11th and 12th of october and again 19th-23rd october and can still sponsor either 5 people on the 11/12th or 6 people on during 19th-23rd november
> 
> If we can help each other just give me a shout
> 
> Amanda



HI Iam after a sponsor for 2 AP on 11 oct any chance you could sponsor us . 
           many thanks Terry


----------



## addverbaan

terry c said:


> HI Iam after a sponsor for 2 AP on 11 oct any chance you could sponsor us .
> many thanks Terry



Hi Terry - absolutely! We will be in the park from emh till close so any time is fine 

my email is addverbaan@gmail.com

drop me a line and we can organise it that way
Thanks!


----------



## ArdyG

Figgygirl said:


> Hi ArdyG,
> 
> Yes I can sponsor you both. Can you send me a private message so we can exchange phone numbers, and what time you expect to arrive?
> If I can find a 3rd person to sponsor during 6th - 10th it would be great! I am returning in December, but the current sponsorship time period ends on 12th November.
> 
> X


Hi Figgygirl

Sorry about the late response.  I've just PMed you.

Cheers
Areta


----------



## terry c

any one about wednesday 15 oct who can sponsor 2 Ap


----------



## secretWep

Hi everyone!

We will be in the parks on December 20 and 21, and we can sponsor 6 people. We will be in the parks all day both days so anytime is good!

Thanks


----------



## ArieDLPfan

We are in Disneyland Paris between Sunday 19th and Friday 24th October and can sponsor two people.

Feel free to get in touch.


----------



## HappyHammer

Hi,

We will be buying our annual passes (2 adults and 1 child) on 23rd December this year. Is anyone visiting then who can sponsor us please?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## cherrymarzipan

We will be in Disneyland Paris from the 4th to the 7th January and can sponsor up to 6 people. If anyone would like to be sponsored then please let me know.


----------



## shellyd

Hi, still looking for a sponsor for 4 AP's, if anyone can help. We arrive Sunday 26th October. 

Thank you

Michelle.


----------



## Danauk

We will be at DLP from the 31st December to 2nd January and can sponsor 6 people. If that helps anyone please ley me know.


----------



## bren78

We are in DLP next week from the 28th October to the 1st November and can sponsor 2 people.

just send me message.

Bren.


----------



## Tim68

Hi

I will be in resort on the 1st Dec for 5 days and looking for someone to sponsor me for 1 AP, if there anyone around to sponsor me on the 1st if possible, please drop me a PM, thanks very much


----------



## netimka

Hi, We will be  in Disneyland Paris from Sunday 18th till mid day on Wednesday 21st January and can sponsor 3 people.


----------



## DLRPWonders

Hi everyone,

I will be at Disneyland Paris 5-7 December, and I can sponsor up to 4 people!
If you want to buy an Annual Passport with 10% discount within those three days, send me a PM!


----------



## Peilo

I am travelling on the 31st dec to dlp, with 3 other adults, as  well as a 3 year old and 1 year old.  We want to attend the nye celebrations and are staying until 4th jan.  We would love to buy annual dreams passports (ideally with a kind sponsor) BUT the problem is that we arrive at marne le vallee at 17:07 and as we understand it the annual pass office closes at 18:00.  What do people think?  Is this leaving us enough time to get our passes?  It seems a bit tight but not sure if there's any other solution!


----------



## lilacgems23

ILOVEDLP said:


> What are the ages of your kids ?
> If under 11 this may help you they have cheap kids APs.
> http://www.supertrips.net/
> Shame as I'm  there but not till 12 on the 27th
> X



Have you tried them yourself?  I'm worried I might have problems exchanging them in dlp


----------



## Laura678

Hi. 

Looking for a sponsor on November 30th for one AP!


----------



## ILOVEDLP

lilacgems23 said:


> Have you tried them yourself?  I'm worried I might have problems exchanging them in dlp


Yes answered your questions on the other threads


----------



## ILOVEDLP

Laura678 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Looking for a sponsor on November 30th for one AP!



Hi here's the TA thread there is someone there can can sponsor you.
If not already join TA and sent them a pm 
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowTo...e_la_Vallee_Seine_et_Marne_Ile_de_France.html


----------



## DLRPWonders

Quick reminder: I'll be at Disneyland Paris 5-7 december, I can sponsor up to 4 people!
If you're interested, please send me a PM!


----------



## secretWep

Hi everyone!
Just a reminder that we'll be in the parks on the 20th and 21st of this month, and we can sponsor up to 6 people. If anyone needs a sponsor to get the 10% discount, let me know


----------



## secretWep

Hi everyone again!

I can sponsor 2 people in several weekends in January and February:
January: on the 17, 18, 24, 25 and 31.
February: on the 1, 14 and 15.

I already have one stamp so I think I can only sponsor another 2 people? In any case if you are more than two we can try and see if they give the 10% to all of you. If anyone is interested please get in touch! 

Cheers!


----------



## Donald Ducks wife

Happy to sponsor anyone, im at DLP 12th to 20th of March 2015

Update, we will also be there next week, so im there 5th to 8th of Jan 2015 also


----------



## ILOVEDLP

We can sponsor 2 more on our feb trip beginning the 16th


----------



## futileeternity

Hello!

I'll be in DLP with the lady for August 10th to the 11th and would be interested in two AP, and looking for a sponsor.  Thanks!


----------



## addverbaan

Just a reminder to say that we are in DLP 23rd-26th Feb and can sponsor upto 6 people 
Amanda


----------



## cinderslg

Hi all as the title says I will be available from 12-16 August to sponsor up to 6 annual passes if anyone needs me please shout


----------



## cherrymarzipan

If it helps anyone (and it would help me!) I can sponsor up to 6 people next week (8th - 12th February) and again in May/June (28th May to 1st June).


----------



## lilacgems23

I am there March 30th to April 2nd and can sponsor you.


----------



## frozengirl82

anyone in resort feb 28th need 1ap sponsored thanks.


----------



## isseke

We are visiting DLP from 15-19February,  20-21 March and 14-16 August.  If you want to buy an Annual Passport, we can sponsor up to 5 people.


----------



## jillrobinson

I can sponsor up to 6 people, will be at the park 13th - 17th August


----------



## secretWep

Hi everyone! 

Just adding my next trips dates:

March 14-16
April 18-20
May 30 - June 1

If you need sponsoring in any of these days, I'll be happy to help! Just send me a message


----------



## Purfeckshun

secretWep said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just adding my next trips dates:
> 
> March 14-16
> April 18-20
> May 30 - June 1
> 
> If you need sponsoring in any of these days, I'll be happy to help! Just send me a message



Secretwep.. I will be arriving at disney on the 20th April and need 3 adults ap's. I am new to being a member on the board (I've read for a couple of years now) and I'm not sure how to message you to see if you would be available and willing to help me. Any help appreciated  xx


----------



## moorhunhe

I will be at the parks from March 13th till 15th.  I'm in need of only 1 more stamp.
Someone help me out *pretty please* ?


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Purfeckshun said:


> Secretwep.. I will be arriving at disney on the 20th April and need 3 adults ap's. I am new to being a member on the board (I've read for a couple of years now) and I'm not sure how to message you to see if you would be available and willing to help me. Any help appreciated  xx



I can do 3 people on the 20th if you like 

You just click on my name and start a conversation


----------



## secretWep

Purfeckshun said:


> Secretwep.. I will be arriving at disney on the 20th April and need 3 adults ap's. I am new to being a member on the board (I've read for a couple of years now) and I'm not sure how to message you to see if you would be available and willing to help me. Any help appreciated  xx



Hi Purfeckshun 

I'll be happy to sponsor you! Send me an email to uspablo@gmail.com and we can arrange it


----------



## Pluto number 1

Me & hubby are in disneyland March 14th until march 18th and can sponsor up to 6 people please let me know if anyone needs sponsoring 

Lorna


----------



## bfost87

Good morning/afternoon/evening depending where you are, will anyone be in the parks May 21st and would be able to sponsor?


----------



## stargatebarbie

my  girls are there march 30th and are aimed to buy passports if anyone can sponsor them , its their first  trip without me and their first away trip on their own


----------



## frenchieSteven

Hello.
I'll be in DLP the 27th and 28th march and the 24th and 25th april if anyone need to be sponsored


----------



## stargatebarbie

lilacgems23 said:


> I am there March 30th to April 2nd and can sponsor you.


my girls are there 30th march  are you still available to sponsor anyone hun xx


----------



## lilacgems23

stargatebarbie said:


> my girls are there 30th march  are you still available to sponsor anyone hun xx


Yes I am more than happy to sponsor them I will message you x


----------



## moorhunhe

I was supposed to get 2 stamps in March, but that fell through  

I'm there again July 18th till 20th, and can sponsor 3 people


----------



## Carrie_Cat

bfost87 said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening depending where you are, will anyone be in the parks May 21st and would be able to sponsor?



I can sponsor up to 3 people if you still haven't found anyone


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Can sponsor 3 people most days if given a bit of warning 

Will be away 11-20th April and 6-14 June plus the bank holidays in May (1/8/14/25) but around pretty much the rest of the time


----------



## dhidra

I'll be there 15 & 16 August and can sponsor 6 people.


----------



## addverbaan

We can sponsor 3 people on the 24th and 25th of may, and 6 people between the 17th and 21st August


----------



## Danauk

We will be in DLP from 3rd - 7th August. We can sponsor up to 6 people on the 3rd and 4th and up to 3 people on the 5th-7th. Hope this of some help to someone.


----------



## I_Heart_MK

Carrie_ cat - is there any chance you can sponsor me on 6th May in the morning? Thanks!


----------



## Carrie_Cat

I_Heart_MK said:


> Carrie_ cat - is there any chance you can sponsor me on 6th May in the morning? Thanks!



Yep I can do that  I'm away this next week but pm me and I'll pm you back on the 21st so we can arrange where etc


----------



## KatyTheFairyPrincess

dhidra said:


> I'll be there 15 & 16 August and can sponsor 6 people.



Dhidra, I'm new to this annual pass thing and I'm still researching to see if it will work for us, but could I pencil you in for sponsoring 2 of us on the 16th?


----------



## dhidra

Yes of course! I'll be there pretty much all day on the 16th, our flight home isn't until late that night. 
You will get 10% off the price of the annual passes, it's a great saving. Where are you thinking of staying?


----------



## KatyTheFairyPrincess

We're staying in Val D'europe, never stayed offsite before (and never had to pay for passes before, perks of being a CM) so its all a bit new. I'll definitely be going for the annual pass, not sure about my friend as there's no way she could afford to come back over again within a year, but I suppose with 10% off it would definitely work out cheaper than a 4 day pass (even if I got 4for3) so I'll just tell her that's what were doing . 

I imagine we'll get to the parks about 3 or 4 in the afternoon, by the time we've moved over from Paris, got checked in at the hotel and caught the train over. Is that late in the day still ok for you?


----------



## dhidra

That's fine, I won't be leaving until about 6. 
I'm staying at the Kyriad this time. Last time we stayed at Adagio. It was great but I found the buses not frequent enough. I'm hoping to walk from the Kyriad to the parks. 

Yeah it's definitely cheaper to get the AP than a 4 day pass. Plus you get EMH and the restaurant and shop discounts. I reckon what I saved in discounts paid for the pass!

I'll PM you my phone number.


----------



## Pluto number 1

I am going this sunday & the following sunday and Hubby & i can sponsor 6 people  message me xxx


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Just bumping if anybody would like to be sponsored during May 28 to June 01. We can sponsor up to 6.


----------



## bfost87

Can someone answer a brief question for me? If I buy my annual pass with the sponsor, could I then go and buy a single day park ticket right away for a family member right away?


----------



## Tim68

hi all

I will be in resort between late 18th of May till mid day of the 22nd on a solo trip if anyone would like a sponsor, I can offer up to 3 annual passes. thanks very much


----------



## Carrie_Cat

I_Heart_MK said:


> Carrie_ cat - is there any chance you can sponsor me on 6th May in the morning? Thanks!



Have sent you an mp


----------



## Carrie_Cat

bfost87 said:


> Can someone answer a brief question for me? If I buy my annual pass with the sponsor, could I then go and buy a single day park ticket right away for a family member right away?



Yes once your AP is made up in the AP office - ie laminated you can leave the park and go buy a discounted ticket.

Did you see above post 1202 that I can sponsor you on your dates if you were still looking for someone


----------



## Pluto number 1

we are at disneyland on sunday if anyone needs sponsoring we can sponsor 6 people please message me  Lorna


----------



## Vincent F

We are able to sponsor on at least the following dates:

17 - 18 may (we arrive in the evening before, so we are also available in the morning)
3 - 10 august.

Also planning for the week of 6 - 12 july.

Please PM me or send me an e-mail: vinenlies@gmail.com


----------



## Aandyjbkr

We will be getting to DLP on the 13th June if anybody would like to sponsor 2passes.


----------



## Nirmal

We will be visiting DLP on 3 &4 Sep if anybody can sponsor 2 passes.


----------



## Robert gow

Hi we will be in disneyland paris from 20th July 2015 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people please get in touch


----------



## moorhunhe

I can still sponsor 3 people.
I will be there:

- June 9
- July 18-20
- September 27 (I'm not available between 12.30 & 3.30 pm)
- October 30 - November 1


----------



## xitaliax

I'm going on the 8th of June if anyone wants to sponsor 1 pass


----------



## Giomitro

cherrymarzipan said:


> Just bumping if anybody would like to be sponsored during May 28 to June 01. We can sponsor up to 6.


I would like. How can we arrange?


----------



## netimka

I will be at DLP 2-5 of August and can sponsor up to 3 people


----------



## Vincent F

we are at Disney on the following date and would love to sponsor people! Please contact me at vinenlies@gmail.com if you would like to get sponsored.

5 - 10 july
3 - 10 August
28 - 30 August

This will be our last changes, so I hope somebody will help us!


----------



## Vincent F

xitaliax said:


> I'm going on the 8th of June if anyone wants to sponsor 1 pass


Hi, if you still need someone. Could you please contact me at vinenlies@gmail.com? We would love to help you! One of our passes needs 1 more stamp!


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Giomitro said:


> I would like. How can we arrange?



I am so sorry not to have seen your post while I was in the park. It would have helped both of us and of course I would have been delighted to have met up. Between EMH and Dreams at 23:00 I found little time to sleep let alone go on line but I do apologise and hope you found someone else to sponsor you.


----------



## Lisa_C

In the parks August Sat 15th - Wednesday 19th. Can sponsor 6 people


----------



## Mercurial

Hello, Can anyone sponsor 2 people on 28th june? Please message me if you can


----------



## Vincent F

Mercurial said:


> Hello, Can anyone sponsor 2 people on 28th june? Please message me if you can


I can't PM you, but can you send me an e-mail at vinenlies@gmail.com ? Thanks


----------



## terry c

we are at disneyland paris from 11 to the 18 july 2015 and can sponsor up to 6 people happy to meet up and come out of the park


----------



## tinian

We are returning to the Magic from 18 untill 23 October 2015 and can sponsor 8 people. Are you interested? Please contact me at Lieneke73@gmail.com. I hope to see you in October!


----------



## Baps

We will be at DLP July 24-26 and are happy to sponsor passes and cover parking costs for your first day.
Please PM if you want to meet up!

Will also be there September (4-)5-6 if all goes well...


----------



## Mrdudecool

Hi,

We are arriving on August 22nd and my girlfriend and I are looking to buy an annual pass. Anyone willing to sponsor us?! 
We will be arriving at around lunch time so afternoon would be great if anyone can help?


----------



## loladelorean

I'll be in the parks on 23 October and able to sponsor 3 people - let me know if this helps anyone!


----------



## moorhunhe

Another reminder  
I've managed to get my 3 stamps, now looking for 2 more for my Disney-buddy.  So we can continue to go together in the next year  ^^

We'll be there:
- September 27th (as of 10am)
- October 30th till November 1st


----------



## dhidra

I can sponsor on 
15th/16th August 
and 
30th Oct - 2nd Nov.


----------



## pokerbanter

I can sponsor up to 12 people.
I will be there:



- December 20th-24th

Email me at Pokerbanter@gmail.com or of course just message me on here


----------



## Mrdudecool

Last ditch attempt for next Saturday the 22nd?! Anyone available to sponsor 2 of us?


----------



## Laurahill1986

Hi 
We are travelling to dlp between 23rd and 27th of nov! We're a family of three and looking for s sponsor. Can anyone help?


----------



## Roby-88

Hello, me and my boyfriend will be at disneyland paris on August 26, can anyone sponsor us?


----------



## jspahn

Hi all - my husband and i are planning a trip to DLP september 20-23.  Anyone available to sponsor the 2 of us?
Thanks!


----------



## WendyTJ

×


----------



## DisneyBelle_x

Can you do the sponsorship thing with any AP or is it just dreams and fantasy you have to have?


----------



## HappyHammer

I can sponsor up to 9 people

I will be there from Saturday 24th October to Wednesday 28th October


----------



## DisneyBelle_x

Happy to sponsor anyone between 7th-9th October


----------



## tinian

I'll be in the parks 18 - 23 October and can sponsor 8 Disneyfans.


----------



## jspahn

Arriving tomorrow around 2pm on the train from London... Anyone available to sponsor my husband and I?


----------



## Ember

If I order my annual pass online, can I still use a sponsor?


----------



## dhidra

Ember said:


> If I order my annual pass online, can I still use a sponsor?


nope, it's one or the other!


----------



## Ember

dhidra said:


> nope, it's one or the other!



Hmm, I think it's a better deal to see if we can get a sponsor. Anyone going to be there on the afternoon/evening on Oct 29th??


----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

We need 1 more stamp before 2nd of November. We're there from 4-6 October but I'm prepared to come up and down by TGV for a day if anyone can help me get that last stamp between now and start of November! You'd be doing me a huge favor.


----------



## dhidra

Ember said:


> Hmm, I think it's a better deal to see if we can get a sponsor. Anyone going to be there on the afternoon/evening on Oct 29th??


Aw I wish I could, but I don't arrive until the 30th!


----------



## pringy

Ember said:


> Hmm, I think it's a better deal to see if we can get a sponsor. Anyone going to be there on the afternoon/evening on Oct 29th??


hi, we are there on the 29th


----------



## Ember

pringy said:


> hi, we are there on the 29th



That would be excellent! I'm PM you!!


----------



## pringy

hiya, we are at DLP 27,28,29 &30th october
still able to sponsor 10 more passes if anyone needs them? 
thanks


----------



## HappyHammer

We are there from 24th to 28th October (sat to wed) and are happy to sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## Are

Hello everyone! 
We are be able to sponsor up to 6 persons. 
We will be visiting Disneyland Paris on the 30th and 31st of December 2015.
Please let us know if we can help by providing a 10% discount on your Annual Passport through the sponsorship (Parrainage).
With kind regards


----------



## isseke

I can sponsor;- 29th december - 1st January


----------



## Bucksmum

Just a reminder that we will be in DLP from 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.

We speak English, German, French and a little bit of Italian.


----------



## Giomitro

Hello, can sponsor from 21 until 31. We speak Italian, Spanish and English


----------



## Hecate

Hello everyone and happy 2016! I can sponsor 3 people until 31 of this month. I speak Spanish, English and Italian. I don't have problems with dates, I live in Paris. My passport is DREAMS.

I will be waiting for you! Happy Disney!


----------



## shelldub

Hi all, 

I can sponsor up to six people from 31st Jan - morning of 3rd feb. 

Thanks.


----------



## Shay2016

I can sponsor 2 people from 17 January until  23rd of March


----------



## shelldub

loosing hope that I will get to sponsor anyone on my trip!!!


----------



## NHdisneylover

Hi All--we can sponsor (up to 9 people)

March 20 to 27 (week leading up to Easter--including Easter Sunday)

and

May 5 to 8

We speak English and German and limited Spanish


----------



## missiemouse

We can sponsor from 15-18th Feb


----------



## bonhoga

Hi, I can sponsor from 20th to 25th September  :]  Kx


----------



## dolphingirl47

I can sponsor from 4th to 6th March. I speak English and German.

Corinna


----------



## bren78

Hi,

We will be able to sponsor up to six people from 18th March until 23rd March if anyone needs it.

Bren.


----------



## JemimaPD

Hi
We will be in DLP from 6th - 10th April if anyone would like me to sponsor them for an annual pass please PM me.


----------



## NHdisneylover

Hi all--just back to repeat that our family wiil be at DLP and able to sponsor starting this coming Sunday and through Easter Sunday---PM me f you need/want a sponsor.


----------



## ArieDLPfan

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know that we will be in DLP 25 thru 28 March (both dates inclusive)
In case you need a sponsor ... we're only a PM away 

Arie


----------



## pringy

Hi everyone, we will be in DLP from 4th-8th april if anyone is looking for a sponsor


----------



## Jukeboxs

Hello - my eldest is visiting DLRP in June with her friend, and they want to buy the Dream annual pass.  From reading the most recent posts in this thread, does Pass sponsorship now have to be in person (on site), or can it still be arranged with other members before the visit?  My daughter has asked me to look into it for her.  I had someone sponsor my from this forum around 5 years ago, and this was done by post before we travelled, but the rules may have since changed.  Sorry the novice question.  Thank you, Andrew.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Jukeboxs said:


> Hello - my eldest is visiting DLRP in June with her friend, and they want to buy the Dream annual pass.  From reading the most recent posts in this thread, does Pass sponsorship now have to be in person (on site), or can it still be arranged with other members before the visit?  My daughter has asked me to look into it for her.  I had someone sponsor my from this forum around 5 years ago, and this was done by post before we travelled, but the rules may have since changed.  Sorry the novice question.  Thank you, Andrew.



Yes, nowadays the sponsor has to be present when the annual passes are purchased.

Corinna


----------



## ripink

Hi, we'll be in DLP on the afternoon of 1 June to the morning of 4 June.  We can sponsor up to 9 people.  Please respond to this thread or "start a conversation" to message me if you are interested.


----------



## Jukeboxs

Hello - will anyone be at DLRP on 9th June?  If yes, I'd be grateful if two kind souls would be willing to meet up on that day to sponsor an AP for my daughter and her friend.
Thank you.


----------



## Robert gow

Hi all,

I hope this is alright by everyone but I know everyone has been posting AP sponsorship dates within the questions and privileges post, and thought it might be easier to take all the dates and put them into one post for 2016 sponsorship dates? The idea being if you are either looking for sponsorship or if you are a sponsor, to copy and paste the most recent list and add your dates into it too?

Obviously if this is not okay please feel free to remove but I thought it would make searching for a sponsor easier and quicker!
Please add your dates on by copy and pasteing.

You can identify yourself in the following way:
SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016


ARPIL-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


SPONSOR= pringy    DLP from 4th-8th april
SPONSOR=jemimaPD   DLP from 6th - 10th April


MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover  May 5 to 8

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink    1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people


JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= robert gow   20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL ME kkshah1@aol.com

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA  20th to 25th September

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= bunksmum   19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## dhidra

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor 

2016


APRIL-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


SPONSOR= pringy DLP from 4th-8th april
SPONSOR=jemimaPD DLP from 6th - 10th April


MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people


JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2015 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people  EMAIL
	
 ME kkshah1@aol.com

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## Disneyman2016

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor 

2016


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people


JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2015 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
 ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## Disneydisney2016

littlelizzie said:


> SPONSORSHIP OF ANNUAL PASSPORTS​
> This thread is designed for members who already hold a annual pass to “sponsor” others passports to receive up to 12 months extra on their own passport and members who wish to become annual passport holders to receive 10% off their passports when they purchase thus benefiting both parties.
> 
> Members can either offer or ask for sponsorship below.
> Obviously personal information will have to be exchanged via PM and this will have to be done on trust. Never post personal information on here.
> 
> Below are links which tells you all about the price and benefits of the annual passports.
> 
> http://www.disneylandparis.co.uk/annual-passeports/
> 
> https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/media/wdpro-dlp-assets/prod/en-gb/system/images/Page-PA_all.pdf
> 
> http://www.dlpguide.com/planning/booking/annual-passports/
> 
> I presume the annual passport holder will have to send the forms to the potential passport holder to take with them. (If someone could confirm this it would be helpful)
> 
> If there is any other information I need to put in this starter thread or if anyone who holds a annual passport can add anymore information PM to me or post below and I will edit the this message with any other information given.
> 
> Liz
> 
> All offers to sponsor or to be sponsored should comply with rules of Annual Passport holders and posting guidelines of the DIS


Hi  i was just wondering what tbe annual passes are...im going over in dec with hubby and two children. I got passes with my package do i need these also. Sorry new to these forum. 

Thank you


----------



## ArieDLPfan

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan April 30 (afternoon)

MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan May 1 to 5

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people


JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2015 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
 ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DLPdaft

Disneydisney2016 said:


> Hi  i was just wondering what tbe annual passes are...im going over in dec with hubby and two children. I got passes with my package do i need these also. Sorry new to these forum.
> 
> Thank you



no you will have no need of annual passes, as you already have park tickets included in your package.


----------



## Jukeboxs

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan April 30 (afternoon)

MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan May 1 to 5

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)


JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2015 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
 ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## Queenienv

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan April 30 (afternoon)

MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan May 1 to 5
WANTED = Queenienv May 9th (twice)

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)


JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2015 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## Robert gow

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan April 30 (afternoon)

MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan May 1 to 5
WANTED = Queenienv May 9th (twice)

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)


JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## Brummig

Robert gow said:


> SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
> WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor
> 
> 2016
> 
> 
> APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan April 30 (afternoon)
> 
> MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8
> SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan May 1 to 5
> WANTED = Queenienv May 9th (twice)
> SPONSOR = Brummig May 27th, June 10-11 (could sponsor up to 6)
> 
> JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
> WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)
> 
> 
> JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
> 
> ME kkshah1@aol.com
> SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people
> 
> AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
> SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
> SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
> 
> OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November
> 
> DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
> SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan April 30 (afternoon)

MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan May 1 to 5
WANTED = Queenienv May 9th (twice)
SPONSOR = Brummig May 27th, June 10-11 (could sponsor up to 6)

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)
SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty June 25th - June 27th (need one more stamp by June 27th, anyone, pretty please?)

JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## JolandaK

Hi! I am new to this forum and a sponsor too, how can I add myself to the list? Just copy-paste? 

We will be there september 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)


----------



## tinian

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan April 30 (afternoon)

MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan May 1 to 5
WANTED = Queenienv May 9th (twice)
SPONSOR = Brummig May 27th, June 10-11 (could sponsor up to 6)

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)
SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty June 25th - June 27th (need one more stamp by June 27th, anyone, pretty please?)
SPONSOR = Tinian 10th June 2016

JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## JolandaK

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan April 30 (afternoon)

MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan May 1 to 5
WANTED = Queenienv May 9th (twice)
SPONSOR = Brummig May 27th, June 10-11 (could sponsor up to 6)

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)
SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty June 25th - June 27th (need one more stamp by June 27th, anyone, pretty please?)
SPONSOR = Tinian 10th June 2016

JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## disneyat40

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan April 30 (afternoon)

MAY-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= NHdisneylover May 5 to 8
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan May 1 to 5
WANTED = Queenienv May 9th (twice)
SPONSOR = Brummig May 27th, June 10-11 (could sponsor up to 6)

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)
SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty June 25th - June 27th (need one more stamp by June 27th, anyone, pretty please?)
SPONSOR = Tinian 10th June 2016

JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyat40 (magicmumeleanor@gmail.com) July 12-15, up to 12 people
SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## ArieDLPfan

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)
SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty June 25th - June 27th (need one more stamp by June 27th, anyone, pretty please?)
SPONSOR = Tinian 10th June 2016

JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyat40 (magicmumeleanor@gmail.com) July 12-15, up to 12 people
SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan July 24th (afternoon) to 29th July, up to 12 people
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)
SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty June 25th - June 27th (need one more stamp by June 27th, anyone, pretty please?)
SPONSOR = Tinian 10th June 2016

JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyat40 (magicmumeleanor@gmail.com) July 12-15, up to 12 people
SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan July 24th (afternoon) to 29th July, up to 12 people
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people.


----------



## Vivzel

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)
SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty June 25th - June 27th (need one more stamp by June 27th, anyone, pretty please?)
SPONSOR = Tinian 10th June 2016

JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyat40 (magicmumeleanor@gmail.com) July 12-15, up to 12 people
SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan July 24th (afternoon) to 29th July, up to 12 people
SPONSOR - Vivzel 26th july to 29th july can sponsor 4 email vivzel@gmail.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people


----------



## pringy

SPONSOR = person who is looking to sponsor someone/others for an annual pass (sorry obvious I know!)
WANTED = someone looking for a sponsor

2016

JUNE------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= ripink 1 June to the morning of 4 June. We can sponsor up to 9 people
WANTED = Jukeboxs, 9 June 2016 (day of arrival)
SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty June 25th - June 27th (need one more stamp by June 27th, anyone, pretty please?)
SPONSOR = Tinian 10th June 2016

JULY------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyat40 (magicmumeleanor@gmail.com) July 12-15, up to 12 people
SPONSOR= robert gow 20th July 2016 to 27th July and can sponsor 9 people EMAIL
	
ME kkshah1@aol.com
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan July 24th (afternoon) to 29th July, up to 12 people
SPONSOR - Vivzel 26th july to 29th july can sponsor 4 email vivzel@gmail.com
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 July 31st can sponsor 3 people

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR=  pringy we can sponsor up to 12 people will be there 11th, 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th august x pringy_1978@hotmail.com

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people


----------



## disneyat40

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= pringy we can sponsor up to 12 people will be there 11th, 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th august x pringy_1978@hotmail.com

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people


----------



## tinian

disneyat40 said:


> AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
> SPONSOR= pringy we can sponsor up to 12 people will be there 11th, 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th august x pringy_1978@hotmail.com
> 
> SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
> SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
> SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
> SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)
> 
> OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people
> 
> NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November
> 
> DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
> SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
> SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people



JANUARY 2017--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=tinian 2nd - 8th January can sponsor 6 people


----------



## NanaPapa

Ok...so without reading through all of the 66 pages ...I understand the "Wanted" person gets 10% off the annual pass, correct?  We are not going until May 16th 2017, so I just started my research.  What is the cost of the annual pass?


----------



## NHdisneylover

NanaPapa said:


> Ok...so without reading through all of the 66 pages ...I understand the "Wanted" person gets 10% off the annual pass, correct?  We are not going until May 16th 2017, so I just started my research.  What is the cost of the annual pass?


RUmors are that costs are going to sky rocket on November 1st of this year (some sites, based on surves DLP has sent out, think they will about double--gulp!).  But, well, those are just rumors for now, so who really knows?

Anyway--yes, as the sponsoree you get 10% off each pass (the sponsor gets an extra year added to their AP if they sponsor 3 people).  

Current prices are 223€ for the top tier (Dream) pass which is useable 365 days a year, includes parking, has a 10% discount at all sit down meals and coutner service and some (but not all) snack carts, and 20% off in the shops, plus free stroller rental and kennel use and a few other things.  Sometimes you can get really good hotel deals as well (we paid 75€ per night at Santa Fe for the week of Christmas, and 125€ per night at Davy Crocket in a premium cabin for a June weekend this year).  

Going down there is is one for 179€ which is available 320 days a year and has similar perks to above but only 10% off in stores, no free stroller or kennel (or wheelchair--that is also in the Dream) and no hotel discounts that I know of.

Lowest level is classic for 135€ but cnanot be used for three days after the day you activate it (so not good for those who are not local, really), does not include parking, and is only valid 280 days a year.

Here is a great summary of the various passes:

http://www.dlpguide.com/planning/booking/annual-passports/


----------



## NHdisneylover

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= pringy we can sponsor up to 12 people will be there 11th, 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th august x pringy_1978@hotmail.com

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)
*SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Sept 29 to Oct 3 (we speak English, German and some Spanish)*

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Oct 1-3*
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people


----------



## Joyce_Belle

We will be in Disneyland Paris from Sunday November 13th up to and including Tuesday November 15th. We need 3 more stamps but can give more than 3 people discount if needed.

Please send me a private message if you'd like to meet up.


----------



## Trixy

disneyat40 said:


> AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
> SPONSOR= pringy we can sponsor up to 12 people will be there 11th, 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th august x pringy_1978@hotmail.com
> 
> SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
> SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
> SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
> SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)
> 
> OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people
> 
> NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November
> 
> DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
> SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
> SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people



I'm a New 5 Dream Pass Holder, I can sponcer up to 15 people. I'll be there from Monday 5th Sept to 9th 2016, If anybody is looking for me please pm.


----------



## terry c

Hi Disney fans. I am after a sponsor for my son and his girlfriend on 11 th September next month .I can also sponsor up to 6 people from 12 October to the 15 October this year  many thanks Terry


----------



## BMT

Hello,  i need a sponsor for 3 persons on 18.september 2016 . If anyone could help. Thank you.

AUGUST------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR=disneyman2016 August 1st till 6th can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= pringy we can sponsor up to 12 people will be there 11th, 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th august x pringy_1978@hotmail.com

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
_WANTED = BMT 18th September (3 people)_
SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)
*SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Sept 29 to Oct 3 (we speak English, German and some Spanish)*

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Oct 1-3*
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people


----------



## Mhairi

Hi all 

Just added myself to the sponsor side of the list. We go 23rd to 26th September (Running the half marathon eep!)

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
_WANTED = BMT 18th September (3 people)_
SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)
SPONSOR = Mhairi - 23rd - 26th September
SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Sept 29 to Oct 3 (we speak English, German and some Spanish)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Oct 1-3
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people


----------



## Joyce_Belle

We will be in Disneyland Paris from Sunday November 13th up to and including Tuesday November 15th. We need 3 more stamps but can give more than 3 people discount if needed.

Please send me a private message if you'd like to meet up. 


SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
_WANTED = BMT 18th September (3 people)_
SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)
SPONSOR = Mhairi - 23rd - 26th September
SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Sept 29 to Oct 3 (we speak English, German and some Spanish)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Oct 1-3
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November
SPONSOR = Joyce_Belle 13,14,15 November 2016

 DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people


----------



## Catherine7757

I can sponsor up to 6 people between 20-25 November this year if this helps anyone out


----------



## Catherine7757

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
_WANTED = BMT 18th September (3 people)_
SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)
SPONSOR = Mhairi - 23rd - 26th September
SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Sept 29 to Oct 3 (we speak English, German and some Spanish)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Oct 1-3
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = catherine7757 - 20-25th November 2016
SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November
SPONSOR = Joyce_Belle 13,14,15 November 2016

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people


----------



## chazz_22

Catherine7757 said:


> SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
> _WANTED = BMT 18th September (3 people)_
> SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
> SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
> SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)
> SPONSOR = Mhairi - 23rd - 26th September
> SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Sept 29 to Oct 3 (we speak English, German and some Spanish)
> 
> OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Oct 1-3
> SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people
> 
> NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR = catherine7757 - 20-25th November 2016
> SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22nd November
> SPONSOR = Joyce_Belle 13,14,15 November 2016
> 
> DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
> SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
> SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people



Hello all,

I'm looking to get 4 fantasy passes on 24th Dec this year (at roughly 2pm) and was wondering if someone could sponsor us. 
Can one person sponsor 4 people at the same time? (I'm paying for them all together) 

Thanks


----------



## BudgieMama

Can sponsorship be used alongside upgrading a ticket to an annual pass? Providing the annual pass prices don't go up too much, we'd be looking at upgrading our tickets to Dream Passes. Two of us, there 31st December/1st January!


----------



## JolandaK

BudgieMama said:


> Can sponsorship be used alongside upgrading a ticket to an annual pass? Providing the annual pass prices don't go up too much, we'd be looking at upgrading our tickets to Dream Passes. Two of us, there 31st December/1st January!



Only if you have a 1-day ticket. A multi dayticket will not be accepted


----------



## BudgieMama

JolandaK said:


> Only if you have a 1-day ticket. A multi dayticket will not be accepted



Not sure what the company are getting us! I think from the price of the second day, they're buying us 2 lots of 1 day tickets. Not sure though- will have to see what they say on the back. We may be looking for a sponsor regardless, if someone is there at the same time!


----------



## chaz2210

Adding in our dates, able to sponsor up to 12 arriving evening 20 oct - 23 oct

SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
_WANTED = BMT 18th September (3 people)_
SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)
SPONSOR = Mhairi - 23rd - 26th September
SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Sept 29 to Oct 3 (we speak English, German and some Spanish)

OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Oct 1-3
SPONSOR = chaz2210 Oct 20-23 up to 12 people
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = catherine7757 - 20-25th November 2016
SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22ndNovember
SPONSOR = Joyce_Belle 13,14,15 November 2016

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people


----------



## tinian

Adding my dates, will be in the parks from 2 untill 8 January 2017 and can still sponsor 3.




chaz2210 said:


> Adding in our dates, able to sponsor up to 12 arriving evening 20 oct - 23 oct
> 
> SEPTEMBER-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR = Sleepingx3Beauty 16th to 20th September
> _WANTED = BMT 18th September (3 people)_
> SPONSOR= BONHOGA 20th to 25th September
> SPONSOR= dhidra - 22nd - 26th September
> SPONSOR = JolandaK 22nd - 25th (during DLP first RunDisney event!)
> SPONSOR = Mhairi - 23rd - 26th September
> SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Sept 29 to Oct 3 (we speak English, German and some Spanish)
> 
> OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Oct 1-3
> SPONSOR = chaz2210 Oct 20-23 up to 12 people
> SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people
> 
> NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR = catherine7757 - 20-25th November 2016
> SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22ndNovember
> SPONSOR = Joyce_Belle 13,14,15 November 2016
> 
> DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
> SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
> SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people
> 
> JANUARY---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SPONSOR= tinian 2nd till 8th January 2017 can sponsor 3 people


----------



## bren78

adding my dates, we are in the parks from 17th from 21st February 2017.



OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Oct 1-3
SPONSOR = chaz2210 Oct 20-23 up to 12 people
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = catherine7757 - 20-25th November 2016
SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22ndNovember
SPONSOR = Joyce_Belle 13,14,15 November 2016

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people

JANUARY---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= tinian 2nd till 8th January 2017 can sponsor 3 people

FEBRUARY----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR - bren78       17th to 21st February    can sponsor up to 6 people


----------



## netimka

adding my dates, we are in the parks from 24 Dec - 27 Dec and can sponsor up to 3...



OCTOBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR = NHDisneylover Oct 1-3
SPONSOR = chaz2210 Oct 20-23 up to 12 people
SPONSOR= ArieDLPfan October 23rd (afternoon) to October 28th, up to 12 people

NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = catherine7757 - 20-25th November 2016
SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22ndNovember
SPONSOR = Joyce_Belle 13,14,15 November 2016

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people
SPONSOR = netimka 24-27 December can sponsor 3 people

JANUARY---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= tinian 2nd till 8th January 2017 can sponsor 3 people

FEBRUARY----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR - bren78 17th to 21st February can sponsor up to 6 people


----------



## whatsupanders

I've added my dates below:


NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SPONSOR = whatsupanders - 1st of November 2016 can sponsor up to 2 people*
SPONSOR = catherine7757 - 20-25th November 2016
SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22ndNovember
SPONSOR = Joyce_Belle 13,14,15 November 2016

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people
SPONSOR = netimka 24-27 December can sponsor 3 people

JANUARY---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= tinian 2nd till 8th January 2017 can sponsor 3 people

FEBRUARY----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR - bren78 17th to 21st February can sponsor up to 6 people


----------



## phildenholm

I've added my dates below:


NOVEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = whatsupanders - 1st of November 2016 can sponsor up to 2 people
SPONSOR = catherine7757 - 20-25th November 2016
SPONSOR= dhidra - 20th - 22ndNovember
SPONSOR = Joyce_Belle 13,14,15 November 2016

DECEMBER--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=disneyman2016 15th till 19th Dec can sponsor 3 people
*SPONSOR= phildenholm 18th till 21st Dec can sponsor up to 9 people*
SPONSOR= bunksmum 19 to 23 December and can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR= disneyat40 24-30 December and up to 12 people
SPONSOR = netimka 24-27 December can sponsor 3 people

JANUARY---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= tinian 2nd till 8th January 2017 can sponsor 3 people

FEBRUARY----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
SPONSOR= phildenholm 12th till 16st FEB can sponsor up to 9 people*
SPONSOR - bren78 17th to 21st February can sponsor up to 6 people


----------



## phildenholm

I've updated my dates below:


SPONSOR = netimka 24-27 December can sponsor 3 people

JANUARY---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= tinian 2nd till 8th January 2017 can sponsor 3 people

FEBRUARY----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
SPONSOR= phildenholm 12th till 16th FEB can sponsor up to 9 people*
SPONSOR - bren78 17th to 21st February can sponsor up to 6 people

APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SPONSOR= phildenholm 15th till 19th April can sponsor up to 9 people*


----------



## Sarahstrawberry78

I've updated my dates below:


SPONSOR = netimka 24-27 December can sponsor 3 people

JANUARY---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= tinian 2nd till 8th January 2017 can sponsor 3 people

FEBRUARY----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR - sarahstrawberry78 10-14th Feb. Can SPONSOR up to 6
*
SPONSOR= phildenholm 12th till 16th FEB can sponsor up to 9 people*
SPONSOR - bren78 17th to 21st February can sponsor up to 6 people

APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SPONSOR= phildenholm 15th till 19th FEB can sponsor up to 9 people*


----------



## I_Heart_MK

We need a sponsor for one AP on the morning of Friday 13th Jan - very specific I know but here's hoping! Have added myself below - pls PM if you can help!


JANUARY---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= tinian 2nd till 8th January 2017 can sponsor 3 people
*WANTED* - I_Heart_MK 13th January 2017 sponsorship needed for 1 AP (in the morning!)

FEBRUARY----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR - sarahstrawberry78 10-14th Feb. Can SPONSOR up to 6
*
SPONSOR= phildenholm 12th till 16th FEB can sponsor up to 9 people*
SPONSOR - bren78 17th to 21st February can sponsor up to 6 people

APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SPONSOR= phildenholm 15th till 19th FEB can sponsor up to 9 people*


----------



## Loopylola

Have added my dates below.

FEBRUARY----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR - sarahstrawberry78 10-14th Feb. Can SPONSOR up to 6

*SPONSOR - loopylola 11th - 13th Feb inclusive. Can sponsor 9.

SPONSOR= phildenholm 12th till 16th FEB can sponsor up to 9 people
*
SPONSOR - bren78 17th to 21st February can sponsor up to 6 people

APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## phildenholm

Updated...

JANUARY---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


FEBRUARY----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SPONSOR - sarahstrawberry78 10-14th Feb. Can SPONSOR up to 6
SPONSOR - loopylola 11th - 13th Feb inclusive. Can sponsor 9.
SPONSOR= phildenholm 12th (afternoon) till 16th FEB can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR - bren78 17th to 21st February can sponsor up to 6 people

APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SPONSOR= phildenholm 15th till 19th April can sponsor up to 9 people*


----------



## Melissa91

I have added my dates below 

FEBRUARY----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*SPONSOR - Melissa91 - 9th till 11th February 2017 - can sponsor 4 people*
 SPONSOR - sarahstrawberry78 10-14th Feb. Can SPONSOR up to 6
SPONSOR - loopylola 11th - 13th Feb inclusive. Can sponsor 9.
SPONSOR= phildenholm 12th (afternoon) till 16th FEB can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR - bren78 17th to 21st February can sponsor up to 6 people

APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= phildenholm 15th till 19th April can sponsor up to 9 people


----------



## TomEUDIS

Can sponsor up to 6 people from 24-26 January 2017.


----------



## missiemouse

MARCH -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= phildenholm 15th till 19th April can sponsor up to 9 people

MAY-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= missiemouse 29th, 30th, 31st May could sponsor up to 30 people if necessary!

JUNE-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = missiemouse 1st, 2nd June


----------



## Loopylola

Have updated my dates below.


MARCH -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= phildenholm 15th till 19th April can sponsor up to 9 people

MAY-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= missiemouse 29th, 30th, 31st May could sponsor up to 30 people if necessary!

JUNE-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = missiemouse 1st, 2nd June

SPONSOR = loopylola 24th June - 30th June. Can sponsor up to 9 people. 

JULY -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AUGUST --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 SEPTEMBER ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Loopylola 10th September  - 13th September.  Can sponsor up to 9


----------



## joyvisser

Hi, i can sponsor 3 people from 23-25 march 2017. Please response to joy.viss@gmail.com


----------



## dibby5

MARCH -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= phildenholm 15th till 19th April can sponsor up to 9 people

MAY-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SPONSOR= dibby5 28th, 29th 30th, 31st May can sponsor up to 3 people*
SPONSOR= missiemouse 29th, 30th, 31st May could sponsor up to 30 people if necessary!

JUNE-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = missiemouse 1st, 2nd June
*SPONSOR= dibby5 1st June can sponsor up to 3 people*

SPONSOR = loopylola 24th June - 30th June. Can sponsor up to 9 people. 

JULY -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AUGUST --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEPTEMBER ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Loopylola 10th September - 13th September. Can sponsor up to 9


----------



## phildenholm

MARCH -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


APRIL---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= phildenholm 15th till 19th April can sponsor up to 9 people

MAY-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SPONSOR= dibby5 28th, 29th 30th, 31st May can sponsor up to 3 people*
SPONSOR= missiemouse 29th, 30th, 31st May could sponsor up to 30 people if necessary!

JUNE-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = missiemouse 1st, 2nd June
*SPONSOR= dibby5 1st June can sponsor up to 3 people*

SPONSOR = loopylola 24th June - 30th June. Can sponsor up to 9 people. 

JULY -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AUGUST --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
SPONSOR=phildenholm 20th till 23th August can sponsor up to 9 people*

SEPTEMBER ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Loopylola 10th September - 13th September. Can sponsor up to 9


----------



## Moosie3005

Hi, thanks to all the great info I was given on here earlier in the year, we are now heading to DLP in the May half term. We will be arriving on the Sunday, probably around 6pm, and then looking to buy annual passes for the three of us on the 29th May. I don't seem able to PM anyone (probably too much of a newbie) but if anyone is willing to sponsor us, could you pm me back? And let me know what the accepted protocol is! Thank you.


----------



## elena_n2o

MAY-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR= dibby5 28th, 29th 30th, 31st May can sponsor up to 3 people
SPONSOR= missiemouse 29th, 30th, 31st May could sponsor up to 30 people if necessary!

JUNE-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = missiemouse 1st, 2nd June
SPONSOR= dibby5 1st June can sponsor up to 3 people
*SPONSOR = elena_n20 6-8 June can sponsor up to 9 people*
SPONSOR = loopylola 24th June - 30th June. Can sponsor up to 9 people.

JULY -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AUGUST --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=phildenholm 20th till 23th August can sponsor up to 9 people

SEPTEMBER ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Loopylola 10th September - 13th September. Can sponsor up to 9


----------



## cherrymarzipan

Moosie3005 said:


> Hi, thanks to all the great info I was given on here earlier in the year, we are now heading to DLP in the May half term. We will be arriving on the Sunday, probably around 6pm, and then looking to buy annual passes for the three of us on the 29th May. I don't seem able to PM anyone (probably too much of a newbie) but if anyone is willing to sponsor us, could you pm me back? And let me know what the accepted protocol is! Thank you.



Hi Moosie
If you are still looking to be sponsored we can sponsor three people and are arriving on the 28th for several days. Happy to meet up! Unfortunately I seem unable to pm you either.
Cherry


----------



## Ross J 82

Hi, I can sponsor 9 people from 28th October to 4th November 2017.

Thanks

Ross


----------



## SWofDisorder

I will be at the park on Monday nite 31 July to buy an AP but not go into the park if anyone would like to sponsor me.


----------



## phildenholm

Added our October trip below if anyone needs a sponsor on those dates we would be very happy to help

AUGUST --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR=phildenholm 20th till 23th August can sponsor up to 9 people

SEPTEMBER ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Loopylola 10th September - 13th September. Can sponsor up to 9

OCTOBER -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SPONSOR=phildenholm 21th till 25th October can sponsor up to 9 people*


----------



## Return of Jafar

Is it still possible to sponsor people with the introduction of the new types of annual pass? I have a fantasy pass and will be taking 3 family members in October who will be getting an annual pass. Also is there a form I need to complete? On the DLP Guide website there is a link to an old sponsorship form? (I've never done the sponsorship thing before so any advice is greatly appreciated)


----------



## elmoandzoey

Return of Jafar said:


> Is it still possible to sponsor people with the introduction of the new types of annual pass? I have a fantasy pass and will be taking 3 family members in October who will be getting an annual pass. Also is there a form I need to complete? On the DLP Guide website there is a link to an old sponsorship form? (I've never done the sponsorship thing before so any advice is greatly appreciated)



Yes, it's still possible to sponsor. They only give you 6 months on top now though for 3 sponsorships.

I can sponsor 3 on the following days:

Sept 19th to 22nd
Oct 3rd and 4th


----------



## phildenholm

SEPTEMBER ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Loopylola 10th September - 13th September. Can sponsor up to 9
SPONSOR = elmoandzoey 19th September - 22nd September

OCTOBER -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = elmoandzoey 3rd October - 4th October
SPONSOR =phildenholm 21th - 25th October can sponsor up to 9 people

OCTOBER -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


NOVEMBER -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR =phildenholm 29th Nov - 2nd dec can sponsor up to 6 people

DECEMBER -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR =phildenholm 1st  and 2nd Dec can sponsor up to 6 people


----------



## Return of Jafar

elmoandzoey said:


> Yes, it's still possible to sponsor. They only give you 6 months on top now though for 3 sponsorships.
> 
> I can sponsor 3 on the following days:
> 
> Sept 19th to 22nd
> Oct 3rd and 4th



Thank you.


----------



## cherrymarzipan

If it is any help to anyone I can sponsor three people from 28th September 2nd October.


----------



## Ross J 82

SEPTEMBER ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = Loopylola 10th September - 13th September. Can sponsor up to 9
SPONSOR = elmoandzoey 19th September - 22nd September

OCTOBER -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = elmoandzoey 3rd October - 4th October
SPONSOR =phildenholm 21th - 25th October can sponsor up to 9 people
SPONSOR = Ross J 82 - 27th October - 4th November can sponsor up to 9 people

OCTOBER -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


NOVEMBER -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR =phildenholm 29th Nov - 2nd dec can sponsor up to 6 people

DECEMBER -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR =phildenholm 1st and 2nd Dec can sponsor up to 6 people


----------



## HikingBelle

EDIT: Found sponsor! Thanks!


----------



## Sultana

Hello all,

How does the sponsorship work?  Do we have to be there at the same time as our sponsor?
We (2 people) will be at DLP from November 27 until December 1 and need to buy 2 APs.

I remember more or less how it used to work before, but no idea how it works now (it has been more than 5 years since I went to DLP and had an AP)


----------



## phildenholm

Sultana said:


> Hello all,
> 
> How does the sponsorship work?  Do we have to be there at the same time as our sponsor?
> We (2 people) will be at DLP from November 27 until December 1 and need to buy 2 APs.
> 
> I remember more or less how it used to work before, but no idea how it works now (it has been more than 5 years since I went to DLP and had an AP)



Hi there, 
Yes you need to be there with the person that will sponsor you. I will be there when you are going and would be very happy to help you. You get 10% off your annual passes. Please mail me at phildenholm@gmail.com if you would like to meet up and get sponsored. I am in the park this week too so let me know if you have any questions etc. 

Regards 

Phil


----------



## maleficent_man

Hi all - we have 4 passes that we can use to sponsor people for our upcoming trips. we will be at the resort from 23rd to 27th November and again from 13th -18th Feb 2018. Happy to help sponsor so you can save 10% on any annual pass.


----------



## Lmar092

Hi, we arrive on 14th feb (3 adults and 1/child). I would like to pay one days entry. My daughter has an annual pass and arrives 15th Feb. Will she be able to sponsor us and we get 10% discount AND refund of the first day ticket? I do not want to find out on 15th that get 10% discount, but no refund (£230ish) for entry on the 14th. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WDWChloe

maleficent_man said:


> Hi all - we have 4 passes that we can use to sponsor people for our upcoming trips. we will be at the resort from 23rd to 27th November and again from 13th -18th Feb 2018. Happy to help sponsor so you can save 10% on any annual pass.



Hello!

I am interested in having 1 pass sponsored, we are traveling Sept 1-9 of this year. Is this still an active promotion with the new passes?


----------



## paulfoel

Anyone want to sponsor me next weekend - Sat 16th june?


----------



## DerTobi75

Anyone needs a sponsor in August 24th to 26th?

AUGUST ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPONSOR = DerTobi75 - August 24th to 26th Up to six people


----------



## kimmhic

looking fo an AP to sponsor a family of 6 august 15th  would really appreciate it


----------



## DerTobi75

kimmhic said:


> looking fo an AP to sponsor a family of 6 august 15th  would really appreciate it


Are you still looking for someone who can sponsor you? We can try to get a day off and come over to DLP. You are looking for six passes?


----------



## Solo_Beckett

Seeking sponsorship for 1 adult pass September 19th 2018 please!


----------



## Pappahotel

Hallo everybody,

We will be in the park on the 5,6 and morning off the 7th. Ready to sponsor up to 9 people


----------



## secretWep

Hi, I will be in the parks this weekend (8th and 9th September) and I can sponsor up to 3 people


----------



## POTCfan

I am travelling to Disneyland Paris and was wondering if anyone was willing and able to sponsor me.  I am going to buy the Infinity Passport on Friday, March 22 in the afternoon (I could meet anytime that afternoon).


----------



## Conflagratia

POTCfan said:


> I am travelling to Disneyland Paris and was wondering if anyone was willing and able to sponsor me.  I am going to buy the Infinity Passport on Friday, March 22 in the afternoon (I could meet anytime that afternoon).



Hey there. We will be at Disneyland Paris from March 21st to 24th and can sponsor you. PM me if you're interested


----------



## POTCfan

Conflagratia said:


> Hey there. We will be at Disneyland Paris from March 21st to 24th and can sponsor you. PM me if you're interested



That would be great!  I don't think I can start a PM with you until you have 10 messages posted.  You can always go here (https://www.disboards.com/threads/test-posts.1720431/) and just post tests until you get at least 10 messages.


----------



## IlyaS

Hi all! Anyone can be a Sponsor on March 7? Ideally 2nd half of the day


----------



## Pappahotel

Hi everyboday, I can be a sponsor for up to 9 people on the 8 and 9th of March.


----------



## krapfi

Hi, I will buy 2 annual passes on May 9th around noon. Is anybody there who could sponsor?


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## jordan94

Going 5th August. 2 guests purchasing AP’s. Anyone around fancy sponsoring us?


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## jordan94

Ah ok thank you!


olafLover said:


> It's not possible to sponsor anymore


----------



## SWofDisorder

When did this end?  I was not aware they did away with sponsorship.


----------

